# *****2012 Pennsylvania Hunting Thread*****



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Great bucks goodluck. I'll be out Saturday. Can't wait


----------



## Kpap21 (Aug 5, 2010)

NW doesnt start until Sept 29 but I am more than ready! Stuck at PSU until the 28th so I cant get any scouting done... Hunting the food plot opening day. Good luck everyone! Post up the kill pics when you get them. Lets pile em up this year!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Subscribed.....come on 29th


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice bucks. I'll miss our doe opener as I'll be in NC hunting for a few days. Good luck to all the guys back in Pa smashing nannies saturday morning. I wish my trail cam would kick out a picture or two of a monster but they seem to be eluding me already. I've seen them on my properties just can't get them to walk by my trail cam.


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

Gonna be warm on Saturday, I will be out new area and completed a few scouting trips. Would love to put a doe down in 5c !!!!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I won't be able to hunt Saturday at all but will definetly get out after work once or twice next week.

Here are two more angles of the Donovan McNabb.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

The height of the rack on that last one is crazy. Some neat looking bucks there. Good luck smacking one of them.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Im ready to go for sure!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Doe tag burning party is still slated for the evening of the 28th lots of RSVP'S are in.All Ater's are welcome .


----------



## superslamsam (Nov 24, 2004)

Will be following this thread closely. Love to see what my fellow PA hunters are getting. I'll be going after this guy in a couple weeks. Any guesses on score? Good luck everybody!


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Will be staying tuned...good luck everyone!


----------



## kahneyjd (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't wait for te weekend! Here are a couple I have in mind if they come by...


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Hope some kid Dosent miss out shooting his 1st deer bc he couldn't get a tag and u guys are burning them....:thumbs_do





palmatedbuck04 said:


> Doe tag burning party is still slated for the evening of the 28th lots of RSVP'S are in.All Ater's are welcome .


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

bowmanxx said:


> Im ready to go for sure!


Thats a real nice 8 pt. how old do you think he is?



superslamsam said:


> Will be following this thread closely. Love to see what my fellow PA hunters are getting. I'll be going after this guy in a couple weeks. Any guesses on score? Good luck everybody!
> View attachment 1470475


It's hard to tell, but it looks like 115-120, but can't tell brow size or how many points. Got any pics from this summer of him?


----------



## superslamsam (Nov 24, 2004)

jacobh said:


> Hope some kid Dosent miss out shooting his 1st deer bc he couldn't get a tag and u guys are burning them....:thumbs_do


Jacob, I do understand where you are coming from, but PA has gone crazy with the doe tags and anybody that wants one will get at least one I'd say. I still see a good number of deer where I hunt, but the numbers are definitely down and it is much worse in other parts of the state, so I understand why some hunters are doing this.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

nicko said:


> The height of the rack on that last one is crazy. Some neat looking bucks there. Good luck smacking one of them.



Yes indeed, He is the same one as the first pic in the first post taken on the 25th of August.


----------



## superslamsam (Nov 24, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> Thats a real nice 8 pt. how old do you think he is?
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell, but it looks like 115-120, but can't tell brow size or how many points. Got any pics from this summer of him?


Matt, I only have this pic of him and few others that aren't as good. He is an 8 point with about 4-5" brow tines. I really think he'll go a little better than what you're guessing. I hope to get a shot at him and let you know for sure. lol. Even if he doesn't score real high I'll be extremely happy with him for a public land PA buck.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

superslamsam said:


> Matt, I only have this pic of him and few others that aren't as good. He is an 8 point with about 4-5" brow tines. I really think he'll go a little better than what you're guessing. I hope to get a shot at him and let you know for sure. lol. Even if he doesn't score real high I'll be extremely happy with him for a public land PA buck.



Well he will surely be bigger this season. If he was in the 120's last year he will be a slob this season. Good luck with him, awesome public land buck!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I get it I do I hate the idea of a child missing out for reasons like this! It's not going to stop the off when they get less deer killed then they want they will issue more tags.


QUOTE=superslamsam;1065184311]Jacob, I do understand where you are coming from, but PA has gone crazy with the doe tags and anybody that wants one will get at least one I'd say. I still see a good number of deer where I hunt, but the numbers are definitely down and it is much worse in other parts of the state, so I understand why some hunters are doing this.[/QUOTE]


----------



## superslamsam (Nov 24, 2004)

Matt, pay no attention to the date on the pic. That pic is just a couple weeks old. I'd guess him to be 3.5 years old?


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Doe tag burning party is still slated for the evening of the 28th lots of RSVP'S are in.All Ater's are welcome .


C'mon man, what if I don't wanna burn my tag....


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*got 3 on hit list*



























Matt Musto said:


> Thought I would start a 2012 state thread for PA. Southest kicks off on Saturday and I'm getting super pumped up. I'll start out by posting some of the deer on my "Hit List". Also add your trail cam picks, sightings, KILLS, whatever pertaining to PA and hunting.
> 
> I went out today and pulled a card on one of my cams and saw a scrape, so I peed in it and set a cam on it:wink: We shall see...
> 
> ...


 3rd is big nine i saw him last 3 times in rut just not close enuff for me or my daughter i want him the worst because i have his dad on wall and they have exact racks to boot if you look at last picture on wall with my daughter in it that is his dad be cool to have 2 buck with almost exact racks and both are unique because they cure


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

huntin_addict said:


> C'mon man, what if I don't wanna burn my tag....


Your always welcome no matter if your burning or not.


----------



## Mossy517 (May 6, 2003)

jacobh said:


> Hope some kid Dosent miss out shooting his 1st deer bc he couldn't get a tag and u guys are burning them....:thumbs_do


He may not see any deer anyhow. Kids nowadays have it bad when it comes to being able to see deer and enjoy the sport.
Not saying a tag burning party is the way to go, but the PGC sure is not worried about where this SPORT is headed.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I am ready for opening day!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

jacobh said:


> I get it I do I hate the idea of a child missing out for reasons like this! It's not going to stop the off when they get less deer killed then they want they will issue more tags.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=superslamsam;1065184311]Jacob, I do understand where you are coming from, but PA has gone crazy with the doe tags and anybody that wants one will get at least one I'd say. I still see a good number of deer where I hunt, but the numbers are definitely down and it is much worse in other parts of the state, so I understand why some hunters are doing this.


[/QUOTE]
Jacob weve been through this before the tag burning is only half the process.You have to send in your harvest report card confirming a doe kill so the game commission will lower the tag allocation.then there will be more deer for the kids in the futurr.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice deer


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I am not sure who is happier the season is finally here, me or my 3d targets

Good luck guys!

Joe


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I agree but man people jump down others throats for not turning in report cards what's this proving? An out of state guy burning tags that someone's child can use to kill their 1st deer. Do u remember your 1st deer? Was it the 1st one u had close enough to shoot? Mine was. Now some poor kid will have to let it walk bc some guy buys them and burns them. This will do nothing but make them issue more next yr. As the kill numbers will be down. Not smart in my opinion especially admitting what your doing on a public forum. JMO





Mossy517 said:


> He may not see any deer anyhow. Kids nowadays have it bad when it comes to being able to see deer and enjoy the sport.
> Not saying a tag burning party is the way to go, but the PGC sure is not worried about where this SPORT is headed.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I know we've been through this but must say Is be ticked if my son was turned down for a tag and people were burning them. I get why your doing it. But u are brave admitting to lying on a public forum. To each their own I guess


Jacob weve been through this before the tag burning is only half the process.You have to send in your harvest report card confirming a doe kill so the game commission will lower the tag allocation.then there will be more deer for the kids in the futurr.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mossy517 (May 6, 2003)

jacobh said:


> I agree but man people jump down others throats for not turning in report cards what's this proving? An out of state guy burning tags that someone's child can use to kill their 1st deer. Do u remember your 1st deer? Was it the 1st one u had close enough to shoot? Mine was. Now some poor kid will have to let it walk bc some guy buys them and burns them. This will do nothing but make them issue more next yr. As the kill numbers will be down. Not smart in my opinion especially admitting what your doing on a public forum. JMO


As I said, I am not sure that is the best way to go about it. I get two tags each year and i usually fill both tags, nothing has changed for me in the past 10 years.
Also, admitting in public is not smart IMO.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

I never said i would do that.And being a non resident i had to wait for all the residents to get their tags first correct? So all the resident children should have already gotten their doe tag.so im not keeping a child from their first deer.i do own property in P.A. and pay taxes there.and i do remember my first deer a doe in P.A. in 1982 wish there was as many deer now as there was then for my boys to enjoy.


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll deff be out with my Daughter for her 1st year in 5C. I'm just hoping she has it in her to squeeze off. She's a boarder line Tree Huger. So I'll keep my fingers crossed. Honestly I'm more excited about finally having her hunt than she is..


----------



## dra710 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hope the ehd does not spread- a friend found 2 today and reported them to the PGC - he found them in central 2b around Pgh


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

Subscribed....I'll be out too. No, wait, I'm still in Utah for 2 more weeks. Dang it.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Im getting excited but I really like when October 31st rolls around.


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

At least the morning should be in the 50's so that shouldnt be that bad. Anybody else in 5C seeing alot of acorns on the ground already too?


----------



## Fishman1113 (Jan 25, 2011)

Subscribed. Can't wait!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Viper69 said:


> Im getting excited but I really like when October 31st rolls around.


Aint that the truth!!!!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah I love to get out there for the first 2 or 3 days ad then its a long hard wait till the end of the month.


----------



## eos (Jul 20, 2010)

jacobh said:


> I know we've been through this but must say Is be ticked if my son was turned down for a tag and people were burning them. I get why your doing it. But u are brave admitting to lying on a public forum. To each their own I guess
> 
> No chance your son would be turned down, Every WMU still had tags left after the first round.
> Allegheny and Delco still have thousands available. I just bought three from the Media court house today. They are KILLING the herd, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Medic08 (Sep 15, 2005)

I started hunting in PA in 85. I used to hunt north east Jefferson county. I would see tons of deer. I was lucky to see a apike or a fork horn here and there. If you saw a 6 point man that was a huge buck. Now you see maybe 10-15 deer in a day but rarely see that spike of fork horn that you used to see. Now the most common buck is probably an 8 point. So I think it is a fair trade. Just my opinion though.


----------



## R u kidding me (Dec 19, 2010)

Subscribed - I will be out on Saturday but I cannot decide if it will be in PA to put a slickhead in the freezer or in Maryland to fill a buck tag. Still seeing velvet bucks on the trail cams and it is hard to resist trying to take one of them.


----------



## adyak (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow this thread got derailed as usual.The OP started a thread about hunting in Pa.Not about burning doe tags.I am pumped to go out saturday and get in a tree and put a doe on the ground.You guys are killing my excitement.I don't know where all the complainers are hunting but there is no shortage of deer in Pa.I think the hunting is better now than ever.I have been hunting since 1984.Way more bucks and an overall way healthier herd.So quit complaining and get out and enjoy what you have.I can't stand the whining anymore.If there are no deer where you hunt find a new spot.Please quit raining on the parade of the majority of hunters in Pa who think the hunting is great.Sorry about the rant but geez...


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I never said i would do that.And being a non resident i had to wait for all the residents to get their tags first correct? So all the resident children should have already gotten their doe tag.so im not keeping a child from their first deer.i do own property in P.A. and pay taxes there.and i do remember my first deer a doe in P.A. in 1982 wish there was as many deer now as there was then for my boys to enjoy.


Buy some land in 4B/Perry Co. We are over populated with deer. I have 2 anterless tags, so I hope to fill them both along with my antlered tag. The farmer will be happy if I do!


----------



## earl89 (May 3, 2012)




----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

Subscribed - Nj got the best of me last weekend. Looking forward to the Pa opener. It must be hunting season because I only been out 1 morning and I already have my wife complaining. LOL.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

EHD is hitting my hunting area's hard with 2 P&Y bucks found dead last week. Between EHD and helping my son build his house i'm not to excited yet. My plan B is to hunt some non EHD area's i haven't hunted in a while and spend more time in Ohio.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1470754

One of my 5C prospects. I'll be out Monday and Tuesday, may fill a doe tag, but really just looking forward to some tree time :exclaim:


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

Only 16 days, 8 hours, and 30 minutes... But who's counting...


----------



## Judo Chop (Sep 21, 2008)

Can't wait!! Hoping this guy walks buy my stand. Got some decent video of him this summer and hopefully some trail cam pics when I check my camera again. This pic is a picture of a picture. Not the best quality.

We call him shorty


----------



## kahneyjd (Oct 2, 2011)

hartzell932 said:


> At least the morning should be in the 50's so that shouldnt be that bad. Anybody else in 5C seeing alot of acorns on the ground already too?


I am in 5c and I have almost no acorns, but plenty of Apple and pear trees!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

kahneyjd said:


> I am in 5c and I have almost no acorns, but plenty of Apple and pear trees!


Really? Thats strange. I have acorns but no apples...


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

adyak said:


> Wow this thread got derailed as usual.The OP started a thread about hunting in Pa.Not about burning doe tags.I am pumped to go out saturday and get in a tree and put a doe on the ground.You guys are killing my excitement.I don't know where all the complainers are hunting but there is no shortage of deer in Pa.I think the hunting is better now than ever.I have been hunting since 1984.Way more bucks and an overall way healthier herd.So quit complaining and get out and enjoy what you have.I can't stand the whining anymore.If there are no deer where you hunt find a new spot.Please quit raining on the parade of the majority of hunters in Pa who think the hunting is great.Sorry about the rant but geez...


I agree. I've heard people complain big time about no deer in 2G. When I went there I saw 140 does in 2 nights of spotlighting, but only 3 in daylight hunting hours. Saw 40 bucks at night, but none during the day. Everyone else I was with saw buck and does during hunting hours. They have been hunting up there for 25 years and have them patterned pretty good, and move around due to wind and sheer number of good stands. the people complaining have been sitting on the same stump for forty years regardless of the conditions.

But back to the reason of this thread...Lets see some more pics!


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I am all ready for Saturday. I work until midnight Friday, so not sure if I will make it out in the morning, but will for the afternoon for sure. Most the property I have permission to hunt is in 2A, but I did snag permission to 1 piece of property in 2B this year. I am looking forward to just getting back out there. Unfortunately the property I will be hunting Saturday has the least amount of deer sign and sightings of all the properties I can hunt. Here are a few potential shooters in 2A. The first buck is the one I really want. I had pictures of him last summer and this one picture after season in January. He is a wide 11 point and a beast of a deer. Unfortunately I have not gotten any pictures of him this summer. He should be around unless he was poached or died due to EHD. The 2nd buck is on a new property I got permission to hunt this year. It is not easy to see in the picture, but the mass on his bases is huge.


----------



## DDTBuckSlayer (Feb 8, 2010)

Im ready to start seeing some deer fall. Already got one on the ground in North Dakota and ready to get after some home state bucks


----------



## kahneyjd (Oct 2, 2011)

Viper69 said:


> Really? Thats strange. I have acorns but no apples...


The farm I hunt has a small orchard that is well taken care of. Lots of peaches too, but they are already gone. I did find one tree with acorns, but it is in a neighbors back yard. All the oaks where I hun't (only 1/4 mile away) have almost none but the apple and pear trees are loaded and the deer are hitting them hard!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

tyepsu said:


> I am all ready for Saturday. I work until midnight Friday, so not sure if I will make it out in the morning, but will for the afternoon for sure. Most the property I have permission to hunt is in 2A, but I did snag permission to 1 piece of property in 2B this year. I am looking forward to just getting back out there. Unfortunately the property I will be hunting Saturday has the least amount of deer sign and sightings of all the properties I can hunt. Here are a few potential shooters in 2A. The first buck is the one I really want. I had pictures of him last summer and this one picture after season in January. He is a wide 11 point and a beast of a deer. Unfortunately I have not gotten any pictures of him this summer. He should be around unless he was poached or died due to EHD. The 2nd buck is on a new property I got permission to hunt this year. It is not easy to see in the picture, but the mass on his bases is huge.


Bunch of Nice 8 pointers there Tye. That first one is huge with mass. Looks to be in the 130's


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

All from Public land in central PA!


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

nice


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Just about that time. Knowing my luck I will see a monster buck tomorrow and no doe. It always seems to work that way  Good luck guys and hopefully things cool down.


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## kahneyjd (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't wait! gonna get out morning and evening, as stated above, I will probable se all bucks and no does! Glassing this morning and the place was covered from 6am -7:15.


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS (Oct 29, 2002)

Subscribed

Bunch of nice buck pics...who said there aren't big bucks in PA!


----------



## belly-up (Oct 21, 2010)

Heres some from 5C


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Carnage1990 said:


> View attachment 1471787
> View attachment 1471788
> View attachment 1471789
> View attachment 1471791
> ...


That first eight pointer has got to be 135ish in July, what a stud! They are all bigger than the private land bucks I have on cam, good luck.


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

Matt Musto said:


> That first eight pointer has got to be 135ish in July, what a stud! They are all bigger than the private land bucks I have on cam, good luck.


Thanks man! Hes running with about 6 other bucks. The pics have been slowing down but i know they are still there, im just hoping i get to see him in person Good Luck to you as well!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

some 2A bucks 


going in the morning with the recurve.


the limb on my carnage is cracked and it will be a few more days till they get here so i can get it fixed


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cant sleep lol 

well,at least ill be very early to my spot in 2B today 

we will see if the recurve draws blood today


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I am up... Had to check AT before I shower, get dressed and head to the woods . Good luck guys. It is about 53 here in western PA right now with a NW wind and expected to be a high of 68 today.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

hey thanks for the weather tip  



im already dreaming of backstraps on the grill mmmmmmm


----------



## adyak (Apr 29, 2008)

Have a safe one today boys.Good luck!


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

Good luck everyone. I'll be out on the 29th chasing a few around here in 2C and 2D. Hope the EHD doesn't spread too far and do too much damage.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

Leaving the job site I'm at in Utah, working nights. Just want to give a friendly "I hate you all" to everyone in 5C out hunting today. Good luck, save some for me!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Went to camp in 2F yesterday.no apples or white oak acorns.The red oaks are starting to drop.Found three scrapes saw a few deer and friggin Turkeys are everywhere .


----------



## mattjroth (Jul 13, 2010)

Woke up this morning got dressed went out to the deck to get my harness and boots and stand. And to my surprise it rained last night and everything is soaked great way to start the season so needless to say I went back to bed after I put my boots and harness under a heater to dry. That was at 4am. The boots and harness are good and dry now. And I have the stand facing the sun so hopefully it'll be dry enough to carry in(summit viper). Hope everyone else's early opener going better than mine good luck and be safe


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Mattjroth... u didnt miss much it was real breezy where I was and kept switching needless to say I got busted by a doe and fawn and had a 4 pt. 25 yds from me. Well maybe better luck tonight


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

I just subscribed...first time. Have no idea how it works, but I want to keep up with the goings on... come on 29th!!!!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh boy! I'm the first to post up a kill in this thread. BAM!!!!! Got this one at 7:15 this morning. She's already at the butcher. Is it too early to have a celebratory drink?

The acorn crop came back big time this year after being non existant last year. Big suckers too. Off to a good start.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

eos said:


> No chance your son would be turned down, Every WMU still had tags left after the first round.
> Allegheny and Delco still have thousands available. I just bought three from the Media court house today. They are KILLING the herd, it's ridiculous.


I don't see evidence of the "herd" being killed...lots of doe around. Every doe we've gotten on camera has 2 fawns and 1 had three. Healthy milk production from what I can see. Interstates are littered with deer come fall. I think PA is doing a great job managing the deer--bucks included. Alot of nice ones out there... I'm no biologist, just someone who sits in the woods. I know in 2A there are tens of thousands of doe tags still available as of a week or so ago. Season is looking great except for the EHD I'm seeing out here today.

Burning tags is no big deal as far as I can see. If you bought it with your hard earned money you can burn it, eat it, frame it, wallpaper with it (some of us will end up making tag soup anyway) or use it for TP. You just can't report that you harvested a doe on it if you didn't...THAT would be lying.

As far as killing the herd is concerned, I would hope that we as hunters have the intellengence and the restraint not to kill doe in areas where there aren't many. When it all comes down to it, it's our choice to harvest or not harvest an animal. It's our responsibility to scout and know what's what. There is an ancient, scrawy, bag o' bones nanny I have my eye on. She won't make it through the winter. Mercy killing that one. Good eating, doubtful...but hamburger is hamburger.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

PAHuntress69 said:


> I don't see evidence of the "herd" being killed...lots of doe around. Every doe we've gotten on camera has 2 fawns and 1 had three. Healthy milk production from what I can see. Interstates are littered with deer come fall. I think PA is doing a great job managing the deer--bucks included. Alot of nice ones out there... I'm no biologist, just someone who sits in the woods. I know in 2A there are tens of thousands of doe tags still available as of a week or so ago. Season is looking great except for the EHD I'm seeing out here today.
> 
> Burning tags is no big deal as far as I can see. If you bought it with your hard earned money you can burn it, eat it, frame it, wallpaper with it (some of us will end up making tag soup anyway) or use it for TP. You just can't report that you harvested a doe on it if you didn't...THAT would be lying.
> 
> As far as killing the herd is concerned, I would hope that we as hunters have the intellengence and the restraint not to kill doe in areas where there aren't many. When it all comes down to it, it's our choice to harvest or not harvest an animal. It's our responsibility to scout and know what's what. There is an ancient, scrawy, bag o' bones nanny I have my eye on. She won't make it through the winter. Mercy killing that one. Good eating, doubtful...but hamburger is hamburger.


Come to 2F they have killed the herd.And no hunters dont have the intellingence or self discipline to lay off does when the herd numbers drop in certain areas the greedy hunters have proved that time and time again.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Way to go Nick keep at em!!






nicko said:


> Oh boy! I'm the first to post up a kill in this thread. BAM!!!!! Got this one at 7:15 this morning. She's already at the butcher. Is it too early to have a celebratory drink?
> 
> The acorn crop came back big time this year after being non existant last year. Big suckers too. Off to a good start.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I also hunt 2A, along with 1 property in 2B and there are no shortage of deer here. I went out this morning to a red tag farm in 2A, which allows hunting from February right up until regular season for 1 antlerless deer only. I saw 2 healthy fawns with an adult doe. I had about a 10 second window I could have taken a shot at her at about 33 yards, but decided to pass due to the fact the fawns seemed to still be nursing and it was by no means an easy shot. I am headed out to the 2B property I have permission to hunt this afternoon. It was nice to just be back in the woods.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Scott. Good luck this afternoon. Hopefully this wind will die down for you.


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

hartzell932 said:


> At least the morning should be in the 50's so that shouldnt be that bad. Anybody else in 5C seeing alot of acorns on the ground already too?


Yes just started to see them this week.


----------



## RusTia (Jan 5, 2012)

10:45 am in 2B.....I got down from my stand to meet up with my brother in law who just put one down on the other side of the property. This doe popped out of no where and walked right up to me. I drew when she was behind some thick brush and she stopped 12 yards in front of me head on. Let the arrow fly and it went right through her heart. She went down in 35 yards.


----------



## Solocampro (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice job guys


----------



## StonyPoint (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll be out on the 29th. It's the first time i'm getting to go out for archery...i've been away during archery season for the past 4 years. I've seen a 5 pointer, 6 pointer and a basket 8 pointer on the property i'm hunting. They'll all be shooters because unfortunately if I let any of them go the guys that hunt the adjacent properties will take them. The 8 pointer usually only comes out after dark but I'm hoping I can catch him at dusk one night. I'm still thinking about picking up a doe tag, but I'm not sure if there are any left in my area. I'm right on the border of 4C and 3D.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I had my chance tonight and didn't come through. I got all settled into my summit climber around 4PM. For the next 2 hours I heard what must have been at least 250 handgun shots on the neighboring property, as well as people talking loudly. Finally at 6PM things quieted down, but my expectations were low. I figured I drove 23 miles to the property, I would sit until dark. If nothing else, being in the stand beats being indoors. Around 7:15PM I heard a snap and looked back behind my tree to the right side and a large doe was feeding. She kept looking forward like there was another deer. I took my best opportunity to stand and she didn't see me or spook. There was a large limb that curved up and out on the side of the tree I needed to shoot. Once I drew I realized I needed to maneuver myself out around the limb in order for my string or limb on my bow to not hit the tree limb. I had ranged the very spot earlier where she was standing. It was 24 yards. Once maneuvered into position I settled my 20 yard pin on the middle of her lungs and let the arrow fly. I saw my lighted nock hit the tree behind her and bounce back in my direction. I shot right over her back. What a low feeling. I am not going to make excuses. I just didn't execute when the moment presented itself. I need to get back out there and draw some blood to get this bad taste out of my mouth.


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

Well congratulations to the Special Regs guys who scored!!!!!
Took my daughter out in 5c, she got up about 8' and she developed cold feet about climbing. I said we could pack it up and that I wanted her to not have a bad experience, she said that she had a comfy seat and would tough it out; I should get my bow and get in the stand. We wound up seeing a big 8 and a 6 pointer, she had chipmunks playing near her also. Dark comes we pack it in and hike across a field back to the jeep; We turn around in a small pull off and there are two more 8's and a 6 in the headlights we both laugh and head home.
Just wanted to share a great day, we'll keep at it according to her.


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

I got a decent sized doe this morning in 2B at about 7:30. My brother missed one this evening. Hopefully I can get some pics for you guys to check out.. Congrats to everyone that killed deer and good luck to those that didn't.:wink:


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

this wasnt near rostraver sportsmans club was it?

reason i ask is,

i heard exactly what you described first thing in the morning!

but id have to add a truckload of dogs that wouldnt shut up for at least an hour LOL




tyepsu said:


> I had my chance tonight and didn't come through. I got all settled into my summit climber around 4PM. For the next 2 hours I heard what must have been at least 250 handgun shots on the neighboring property, as well as people talking loudly. Finally at 6PM things quieted down, but my expectations were low. I figured I drove 23 miles to the property, I would sit until dark. If nothing else, being in the stand beats being indoors. Around 7:15PM I heard a snap and looked back behind my tree to the right side and a large doe was feeding. She kept looking forward like there was another deer. I took my best opportunity to stand and she didn't see me or spook. There was a large limb that curved up and out on the side of the tree I needed to shoot. Once I drew I realized I needed to maneuver myself out around the limb in order for my string or limb on my bow to not hit the tree limb. I had ranged the very spot earlier where she was standing. It was 24 yards. Once maneuvered into position I settled my 20 yard pin on the middle of her lungs and let the arrow fly. I saw my lighted nock hit the tree behind her and bounce back in my direction. I shot right over her back. What a low feeling. I am not going to make excuses. I just didn't execute when the moment presented itself. I need to get back out there and draw some blood to get this bad taste out of my mouth.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

6bloodychunks said:


> this wasnt near rostraver sportsmans club was it?
> 
> reason i ask is,
> 
> ...


No, it wasn't, but it seems there are a number of different spots that this goes on. I always ask myself... what the heck is someone doing out in the middle of the woods shooting their handgun hundreds of times? I understand they are on their property and have the right to do what they want, but it seems a little bit of consideration for neighbors would come into play. I guess where I was hunting (South Fayette Township) the deer must be used to it because the doe I missed came from the very direction I heard the shots. I will be back out there tomorrow trying to redeem myself.


----------



## littlec89 (Sep 5, 2012)

So ready to hunt. My brother an I went out to find new spots an saw three deer that where snorting at us over the hill. Really good sign!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Subscribed and can't friggin wait.....been seeing some real bruisers and got a few wall hangers on camera. Will share with all yinz when i have one on the ground. Best of luck this season and be safe!!


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

I scored last night in 5C also. I saw a total of 13 deer yesterday but no horns. The acorns are dropping like missiles out there though!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

hartzell932 said:


> I scored last night in 5C also. I saw a total of 13 deer yesterday but no horns. The acorns are dropping like missiles out there though!


The crop is real good this year. I'm excited.


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was out in 2B saturday. Got blown at in the morning and didnt see anything in the evening. My friend saw 7 deer in the evening and drew on a doe but was too dark to make a good shot. I'll be back out on tuesday if the weather holds up. My main farm is in 2A and heres 3 bucks I'm after.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I didn't get to hunt on Saturday but did get a chance to scout a little at 7 pm in the evening and saw two of my target bucks feeding together. They looked huge, bodywise, comapared to pics I had of them in July. One still had velvet on hos right side antler which is deformed from a shootning injury he got last season. He would have been a 130 class 8 pointer this season but in a six point. He was with the 10 point that looks bigger than I thought. I am pumped!


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

I sure wish 4D was in season! Less than 2 weeks! good luck to all the PA bowhunters in the WMDs in season right now.


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Was out this morning in southern 5c. Had deer crunching away on acorns at 7am. Drew back on a nice doe but got busted by another doe that was behind me. First hunt of the season and loved it!


----------



## Kpap21 (Aug 5, 2010)

11 days!!


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Judo Chop said:


> Can't wait!! Hoping this guy walks buy my stand. Got some decent video of him this summer and hopefully some trail cam pics when I check my camera again. This pic is a picture of a picture. Not the best quality.
> 
> We call him shorty
> View attachment 1470794



Wow, a nice deer! So dark too! I love his coloring!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Man I have no idea what's going on at my spots. I was getting 400 pics a week and Now the seasons here I'm not seeing anything. Am I the only 1?


----------



## dlgridge (Dec 21, 2004)

I have been frantically trying to finish my basement before season starts in 4D, and have not been practicing as much as i would like to. Will wash clothes this weekend and hang my stand in an area I was getting multiple pics of 3 nice bucks. 
jacobh, 
Since the acorns have started to fall, the number of pics have gone down, but will put the basement on hold(or Sundays only) after the 28th.


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

jacobh said:


> Man I have no idea what's going on at my spots. I was getting 400 pics a week and Now the seasons here I'm not seeing anything. Am I the only 1?


Your not the only one. I was getting about 200 pics a night on average now im lucky to get 1 picture a week. I know they are there i just think they have switched trails for the fall.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Carnage I pulled my came but sat there opening day and saw 3 then yesterday saw nothing. I'm lost. All I can think is there in thE corn fields down the road


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Killed a big mature doe on Saturday morning at our family farm. Had a 160" buck walk by at ten yards. Yes the antler restrictions are working in our part of PA. Been trying to put an arrow in a pesky bear that has been hanging around the property. Don't want to hunt too much and put the bucks on alert though. Had two little six pointers come in last night but no bear! Gonna let the woods calm and maybe hunt a few other spots and fill my last antlerless tag


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

HNTRDAVE said:


> Was out this morning in southern 5c. Had deer crunching away on acorns at 7am. Drew back on a nice doe but got busted by another doe that was behind me. First hunt of the season and loved it!


You should have had a kruncher call. LOL


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

jacobh said:


> Carnage I pulled my came but sat there opening day and saw 3 then yesterday saw nothing. I'm lost. All I can think is there in thE corn fields down the road


 Completly agree, the corn fields have take the big bucks from my location for now too. Hopefully they'll be back around october sometime or atleast by the rut.


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

I am on board. Just moved to PA a few months ago and have yet to find a place to go. Honestly i am at a loss on where to go. I know there is state land all over but i am having a hard time putting it all together. I found a spot on a map i wanted to go but then i found out that the property is now privately owned and posted frustrating. Anybody out there in the area want to hook me up and take me under your wing. I am located in Mckean county in Bradford. Any help would be appreciated. As this area and style is 100% different to me.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

cterbow said:


> I am on board. Just moved to PA a few months ago and have yet to find a place to go. Honestly i am at a loss on where to go. I know there is state land all over but i am having a hard time putting it all together. I found a spot on a map i wanted to go but then i found out that the property is now privately owned and posted frustrating. Anybody out there in the area want to hook me up and take me under your wing. I am located in Mckean county in Bradford. Any help would be appreciated. As this area and style is 100% different to me.


I wish I was closer to you but I'm about 5-6 hours away on the other side of the state. Allegheny National Forest is real close and is 513,175 acres. I would go there. Just get alot of maps and pick a spot. When I moved to PA I had the same problem and it was all state and game lands for me the first couple of years. I would hunt/scout. Go into a spot that looked good on the map or aerial photos and hunt. More like observation hunting. Good luck and hopefully you luck into some private land as well.


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Can't wait to get after this guy!!!


----------



## Altitude (Jun 22, 2002)

Is there still no hunting on Sunday in PA?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nope no Sunday hunting


----------



## Altitude (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, That is really hard to believe. I could not imagine not being able to hunt on Sunday.
I wonder if there are alot of folks complaiing about it. I mean most of us work M-F that only leave sat and sun to hunt.



palmatedbuck04 said:


> Nope no Sunday hunting


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

dra710 said:


> Hope the ehd does not spread- a friend found 2 today and reported them to the PGC - he found them in central 2b around Pgh


better hope not wiped them out here 5 years ago


----------



## nuclearsteel (Mar 8, 2011)

From what I've heard and even saw in 1 case...I've decided hunt 2B doe in western Westmoreland County. EHD has done a number in the Murrysville / Irwin area...very disappointing. Hope it doesn't spread east!


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Matt Musto said:


> I wish I was closer to you but I'm about 5-6 hours away on the other side of the state. Allegheny National Forest is real close and is 513,175 acres. I would go there. Just get alot of maps and pick a spot. When I moved to PA I had the same problem and it was all state and game lands for me the first couple of years. I would hunt/scout. Go into a spot that looked good on the map or aerial photos and hunt. More like observation hunting. Good luck and hopefully you luck into some private land as well.


Thats what i am thinking. Going to be very hard with my work schedule. Thank you for the consideration.


----------



## dra710 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have not seen a deer in a field I typically see 10 in a night in over two weeks. I personally have found 4 dead in that area and can smell more I have not located in the brush. Central 2 b got hammered with ehd. I would guess at over 50 % morality or more around that water source. It a shame I had three shooter in that area that have gone missing as well as the rest of herd. Needless to say my focus has shifted to other areas.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

dra710 said:


> I have not seen a deer in a field I typically see 10 in a night in over two weeks. I personally have found 4 dead in that area and can smell more I have not located in the brush. Central 2 b got hammered with ehd. I would guess at over 50 % morality or more around that water source. It a shame I had three shooter in that area that have gone missing as well as the rest of herd. Needless to say my focus has shifted to other areas.


That really stinks to hear.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Anyone seeing any EHD cases in the eastern part of the state? I feel bad for you guys out in the western part of the state.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Guy from Sellersville area posted not long ago that he has found 20+ dead this summer.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Altitude said:


> Thanks for the reply, That is really hard to believe. I could not imagine not being able to hunt on Sunday.
> I wonder if there are alot of folks complaiing about it. I mean most of us work M-F that only leave sat and sun to hunt.


Alot of complaints from both sides... Check this out

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1577885

I'd like to keep this thread about hunting, sightings, kills and pictures though.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Guy from Sellersville area posted not long ago that he has found 20+ dead this summer.


Do you know when the EHD usually stops killing the deer? Cold snap?


----------



## Hoytjay (Oct 21, 2009)

This guy is #1 on my hitlist! Good luck to everyone!!! I won't be out until the 29th here in 1A...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Matt Musto said:


> Do you know when the EHD usually stops killing the deer? Cold snap?


My understanding is cold or frost, I guess enough to kill the midge's (sp?).


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

From what I have heard it takes a hard frost to kill the midges that transfer the EHD from deer to deer, once infected that deer will die no matter what the temp is.


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

Palmated -- Do you think 2F is that bad? I agree that the overall population is down, but to me, the quality has undoubtedly gone up.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

irishiup said:


> Palmated -- Do you think 2F is that bad? I agree that the overall population is down, but to me, the quality has undoubtedly gone up.


It appears this year might be better.Yes fhe quality of deer has improved.I think the AR definatly helped fo get bigger bucks.I think somethinv had to be done but the PGC and greedy hunters to it to the exfreme opposite direction.Last year in 7 days at camp i saw 4 deer.Gary Alt needs to be hung.i realze the whole state is not like this.im just hopeing for a turn around


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Well I pulled my camera yesterday to see my results from urinating in a scrape that I found. Had about 70 pics in 4 days. Right away a doe visited the scrape, I had several small bucks using the licking branch, and 20 pics of two bucks sparring on and around the scrape for 15 minutes. The two bucks were together much of the time throughout the summer. I also had two target bucks show up to it. The wide, short ten and his messed up six point friend. I refreshened the scrape and put my good camera on it until I go back on opening morning.


----------



## Altitude (Jun 22, 2002)

Damn, wish I was hunting out of your stand, all I've saw is does...




Matt Musto said:


> Well I pulled my camera yesterday to see my results from urinating in a scrape that I found. Had about 70 pics in 4 days. Right away a doe visited the scrape, I had several small bucks using the licking branch, and 20 pics of two bucks sparring on and around the scrape for 15 minutes. The two bucks were together much of the time throughout the summer. I also had two target bucks show up to it. The wide, short ten and his messed up six point friend. I refreshened the scrape and put my good camera on it until I go back on opening morning.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Altitude said:


> Damn, wish I was hunting out of your stand, all I've saw is does...


Between my camera and my neighbors (our properties are next to each other), we have 17 different buck on camera, with 5 or 6 shooters, 3.5 years old or better.


----------



## eichensehr (Sep 16, 2012)

jacobh said:


> Hope some kid Dosent miss out shooting his 1st deer bc he couldn't get a tag and u guys are burning them....:thumbs_do


i couldnt agree more. doe management is key and MY first deer was a doe. i personally have 2 and plan on filling them both


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Matt Musto said:


> Well I pulled my camera yesterday to see my results from urinating in a scrape that I found. Had about 70 pics in 4 days. Right away a doe visited the scrape, I had several small bucks using the licking branch, and 20 pics of two bucks sparring on and around the scrape for 15 minutes. The two bucks were together much of the time throughout the summer. I also had two target bucks show up to it. The wide, short ten and his messed up six point friend. I refreshened the scrape and put my good camera on it until I go back on opening morning.


That always works for me as well. They hit my mock scrapes pretty good when I do that. I havent started mine yet though.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Enjoying the post. Congrats to the boys who already scored. I have some good bucks on camera.When I get home I will try to post some. Will be bunting 1B and 1A and usual. Hunt a few farms where they will not let us shoot does but there are usually a few good bucks around. Hoping for a great year.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

eichensehr said:


> i couldnt agree more. doe management is key and MY first deer was a doe. i personally have 2 and plan on filling them both


Explain to me how me burning my doe tag is keeping a kid from their first deer.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

RatherBArchery said:


> From what I have heard it takes a hard frost to kill the midges that transfer the EHD from deer to deer, once infected that deer will die no matter what the temp is.


Not all deer will die once infected with EHD. Some are able to fight the disease off and will have immunity to EHD if they live. Not sure what % will live, but i think its low.


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

Finally found this thread. I am Bowmike from another forum. Some of you may know me from there. Hoping to put down a nice PA public land buck but you all know how that gos. I am up in there air about waiting for the big buck. I waited last year and had 2 great opportunities at monsters so it was worth it. Just didn't get much meat.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

pse8point said:


> Finally found this thread. I am Bowmike from another forum. Some of you may know me from there. Hoping to put down a nice PA public land buck but you all know how that gos. I am up in there air about waiting for the big buck. I waited last year and had 2 great opportunities at monsters so it was worth it. Just didn't get much meat.


Welcome, What forum would that be? Hope you can post a PA monster in this thread this year. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Kpap21 (Aug 5, 2010)

One more week!


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

5 more days till i go to the Buckeye Bunch camp with Palmatedbuck in Forest county for the annual doe tag burning ceremony and clambake.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Explain to me how me burning my doe tag is keeping a kid from their first deer.


It shouldn't, if it does it's because someone was lazy. There were plenty of doe tags remaining in every WMU when it got opened up to non-residents. With that logic, he should be PO'd at himself for being greedy and getting an extra tag, which may have taken a doe tag from a kid.....


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Kighty7 said:


> Enjoying the post. Congrats to the boys who already scored. I have some good bucks on camera.When I get home I will try to post some. Will be bunting 1B and 1A and usual. Hunt a few farms where they will not let us shoot does but there are usually a few good bucks around. Hoping for a great year.


I met you at Dave's last winter, we talked for awhile. I am hunting 1B exclusively, have watched a couple of nice ones in your home township all summer (I live out here as well.) Nice thing about killing woodchucks is, the farmers come find me to help them out, in turn they let me deer hunt their properties as well. Good luck....I'm wondering if we are hunting some of the same properties.....


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

huntin_addict said:


> It shouldn't, if it does it's because someone was lazy. There were plenty of doe tags remaining in every WMU when it got opened up to non-residents. With that logic, he should be PO'd at himself for being greedy and getting an extra tag, which may have taken a doe tag from a kid.....


Exactly and me being a NR little Johnny should have had his doe tag allocated to him before i could even apply.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Exactly and me being a NR little Johnny should have had his doe tag allocated to him before i could even apply.


Hey man, PM me your camp info, I would like to come down (I ain't burning my tag though, sorry), but I can't committ as a definite. Mama is already kidding about being a hunting season widow, so leading into it I spend as much time as possible with her and the boys. We shall see though, so lemme know the specifics.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Heres a few Im after


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

lots of nice bucks in PA anymore.

Good luck everyone....one week to go!


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone have an idea on what he would score? 
My guess is 120's


----------



## jagger (Feb 22, 2006)

jacobh said:


> I agree but man people jump down others throats for not turning in report cards what's this proving? An out of state guy burning tags that someone's child can use to kill their 1st deer. Do u remember your 1st deer? Was it the 1st one u had close enough to shoot? Mine was. Now some poor kid will have to let it walk bc some guy buys them and burns them. This will do nothing but make them issue more next yr. As the kill numbers will be down. Not smart in my opinion especially admitting what your doing on a public forum. JMO


 My thoughts exactly


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)

PaScott6 said:


> Anyone have an idea on what he would score?
> My guess is 120's
> 
> View attachment 1479217
> ...


110 max. probably closer to 100.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I say 115"


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I'd say 118"


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I'm going out tomorrow afternoon with my son to a "doe" farm and see if I can't put one down before opening morning on Saturday. I am excited to be out enjoying the hunt with my boy. Here are a couple of bucks not on the "hit list" The little four pointer with a top hat is Abraham Lincoln and the two year old 7 pointer is Tilt.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

good luck to all hunters this weekend be safe have fun and most of all enjoy the time in the woods with a good friend or family member its not what ya kill that matters but how much fun ya have doing it that will make it a sason to remember so good luck to all i no my 5 of us that wont get much sleep friday night.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Will be traveling 6.5 hours friday after work to ensure I am back in Western Pa in the same woods I grew up hunting pretty excited. Good Luck hoping the rain holds off.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

bghunter777 said:


> Will be traveling 6.5 hours friday after work to ensure I am back in Western Pa in the same woods I grew up hunting pretty excited. Good Luck hoping the rain holds off.


Odd, I am traveling 5 hours to get out of the state


----------



## mosers (Sep 17, 2012)

Please help archery season for me is 4 days away and I can no longer sleep at night !!!


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

heres the buck i am trying to put my lady on. shes excited, first time hunting ever. made a scrape yesterday evening near the blind, wizzed in it. and had several does, two smaller bucks work it urinate on it and spare around it for hours last night. very excited


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

jlh42581 said:


> Odd, I am traveling 5 hours to get out of the state


For me it's just being back home with my father where I grew up as I get older I cherish these times more than pursuing deer in the Midwest. Don't get me wrong I love hunting big bucks and take it very serious but as I get older hunting on the same hills my father taught me to hunt and him or I shooting a doe and dragging it out out well after dark driving to the local butcher we used to go to years ago as I grow older its these expierience I wouldn't trade for every 150 in the world!


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

I will be hunting 1-b in crawford county,cams ain't getting any shooters yet.
I have never gotten so few buck pics. They will start showing up about 3rd week of Oct.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## jg420 (May 17, 2007)

Killed a big doe in 5D this afternoon. Heading to camp in 3B to try and put a tag on 1 of the 5 monsters we have on camera. Gonna be a good year in PA. for monsters this year!


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone else run into a lot of ticks scouting? Seems like they are thick in venango county! Those wood ticks drive me nuts after you flick a few off of you now you have the heebee geebee's


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Just got back from taking a ride. Saw the 7 point im after. To bad hes missing a brow point.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's my top 4 hit list


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

mosers said:


> Please help archery season for me is 4 days away and I can no longer sleep at night !!!
> View attachment 1481161


That is a slammer, good luck with em'


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

tszakelyhidio said:


> Here's my top 4 hit list
> View attachment 1481638
> View attachment 1481639
> View attachment 1481640
> View attachment 1481642


Botton left corner!! looks like giant turkey feet. What part of the state are you in?


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

1a Lawrence and beaver county deer


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

here are a few bucks i have at one property.


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

Here are a few on my list this year. It's almost that time!!!


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Less than 72 hours to go! The next 3 days of work are going to drag. Good luck Saturday everyone.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Please walk by my stand on Saturday morning


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

Hoping he walks by Sat evening


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

If I don't get a buck in bow season , I hope that one walks by me in rifle season:zip: Good luck with him!


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck to everyone this Saturday.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

We know there are bigger around, but this is the biggest we've gotten on camera so far. So far this season in 2 hunts I have seen 8 deer and was able to put a tag on one of them. Time to focus on some antlers this Saturday!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Sniper26 said:


> heres the buck i am trying to put my lady on. shes excited, first time hunting ever. made a scrape yesterday evening near the blind, wizzed in it. and had several does, two smaller bucks work it urinate on it and spare around it for hours last night. very excited
> View attachment 1481162


have been doing the same got couple good scrapes started that way already


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt Musto said:


> Well I pulled my camera yesterday to see my results from urinating in a scrape that I found. Had about 70 pics in 4 days. Right away a doe visited the scrape, I had several small bucks using the licking branch, and 20 pics of two bucks sparring on and around the scrape for 15 minutes. The two bucks were together much of the time throughout the summer. I also had two target bucks show up to it. The wide, short ten and his messed up six point friend. I refreshened the scrape and put my good camera on it until I go back on opening morning.


once you get bucks using it you can stop peeing in it and it will be used till ruts over


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Cant wait, have killed 4 bucks over 120" the past 4 years, 3 were on opening day and last years was shot the first thursday


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck fellow Pa. hunters harvesting some of these nice bucks posted on here. Looking forward to seeing some bucks in trucks pics. The two big 10's i planned on hunting have been found dead EHD victims. I'm not seeing any good bucks and heading into Saturday with no good plan. I hope to locate a good one as season progresses.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

just got a call tonight, the droptine buck in my photos has lost basically all of his right side, kind of a bummer


----------



## mosers (Sep 17, 2012)

this is from archery season last yr !
who needs a truck when you got a hot rod kia


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

The plan is to head to a spot in the morning where I will try to fill my 2A doe tag and then head to one of 3 stands I have had pictures of mature bucks at in the afternoon. Right now they are calling for a North wind. I really need a South wind for 2 of my 3 afternoon tree stand options. Hopefully I get a view of one of these bucks. Not sure if the first 2 are even around anymore. They should be, as seeing how these cam pictures were taken after season ended last year.


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Had a good night. She came in to my food plot around 4:30 @ 30yrds.


----------



## stringunnr (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I guess its not going to rain very much on Saturday now.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> I guess its not going to rain very much on Saturday now.


Should be nice and quiet getting to the stand in the morning with all the rain softening everything up. I got a North wind, which is borderline, but that works alot of the time.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

60% of the time it works every time


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I got everything all packed and ready to go. Man its hard to get ready for the first few hunts. I know Im forgetting something.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> I got everything all packed and ready to go. Man its hard to get ready for the first few hunts. I know Im forgetting something.


good luck just don't forget that release


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

pa.hunter said:


> good luck just don't forget that release


Got 2..LOL


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

mosers said:


> this is from archery season last yr !
> who needs a truck when you got a hot rod kia
> View attachment 1482835


Awesome!!! A lot of guys would trade their ride to be the owner of that car.


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

lookin for these big boys starting tomorrow!


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

Good luck and be safe out there! I am stuck at work as the sun rises on opening day.


----------



## Turk745 (Feb 10, 2008)

Slingshot, engaged. Hunt safe and good luck everyone.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Got a pretty decent buck down. Just giving him some time as I'm not 100% on the placement. Arrow shows dark blood with short hair...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Good for you. My worst opener. Didn't see a deer. Never happened before....


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

passed on 14" wide eight and 16" 10 this morning . wheres them big boys at !


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

fap1800 post those pics when you find him. Looks like good blood so I wouldnt be worried about the AT curse


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

one doe this morning


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

At 9:20 I had a really big bodied spike pass under my stand at 5 yards max. When I first saw it coming I thought it was a mature doe and I started positioning for a shot. Then I saw the spikes; about 4" long and really dark colored. Only deer I saw. I packed it in at 10am because my back was starting to really bother me by then.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

fap1800 said:


> Got a pretty decent buck down. Just giving him some time as I'm not 100% on the placement. Arrow shows dark blood with short hair...
> 
> View attachment 1484493


Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## perch760 (Oct 12, 2011)

awesome!!! hope you find him


----------



## unklechuckles19 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looking forward to follow up pics! I didn't see a deer until about 10:30 on my walk out, bumped a doe off her bed about 100 yards behind my stand. I did see a couple nice rubs though so thats promising.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

2 out of 3 of us saw nothing and the 1 guy saw 5 doe and couldn't get a shot off at a 7pt. Headed back out after i get in a good workout. Have fun and be safe everybody!!


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

It was a nice, cool fall morning here in western PA. I was settled in my stand a few minutes before 6AM and around 8:15AM I saw a decent 6 point that was later joined by a smaller 6 and a decent 8. The 8 point walked right in front of me and I could have let him have it a few times. He needs at least one more year, maybe 2. Back in to get a bite to eat and heading to 1 of my big buck spots this afternoon around 3.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Had 4 of us out in Mckean County on the 2F/3A border and no one saw anything! Packed it in at 10:30 until about 3-4 this afternoon.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

In 5C, I only heard deer moving in the dark but saw no movement once it got light. Packed it in by 9:30am.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hunted westmoreland county 2c saw 3 does and a little 6pt didn't shoot them fellow hunter in the area all saw a few deer but nothing crazy.


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

nicko said:


> In 5C, I only heard deer moving in the dark but saw no movement once it got light. Packed it in by 9:30am.


A full moon will do that. Next week should be really good.


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Didn't see a deer and at 730 the homeowner called me to move my truck so the tree surgeons could get down the drive. The chainsaws at 8am ruined my morning hunt. Shame too cause two nice bucks have been coming by around 9. I'll be back out around 330.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

PaScott6 said:


> A full moon will do that. Next week should be really good.


I did have a black cat pass my stand in the woods. I'm gonna blame it on the cat.

I've had good luck in the past about 5 days following a full moon.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Sat till 11 but saw notta!


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

I saw a small seven pt at daybreak with his nose on the ground across a cut corn field 125yds out. Had a deer blowin upwind of me for what seemed like an hour. It kept getting closer but never showed its face


----------



## bbrilmyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Subscribed

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

DXT122 said:


> fap1800 post those pics when you find him. Looks like good blood so I wouldnt be worried about the AT curse


Got him. My buddy and gave him 90 minutes just to be safe. Stoopid buzzards actually found him first. Luckily they only got a little rib meat. 























And finally the "shove to the front of the camera" pose. :tongue:


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the opening day antlers. That's a real nice buck. I love the spread and curvature of the antlers. Looks like you could fit a beach ball in there.


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Well woke up my son at 5:30 this morning to hit the woods. He is 7 and is super excited. This is my first year hunting here in PA so i was not sure what was going to happen. Sitting in a new spot in a new state. Well things went really well. We climbed the hill behind the house and saw 2 deer this morning. We had a spike come head on to the ground blind and passed us at 8 yards. Then as we were leaving(8:30 he had a football game) a doe came in on us and she eventually walked off. she was at 20 yards and we were in the open. So all in all i would say a success for our first in PA


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

fap1800 said:


> Got him. My buddy and gave him 90 minutes just to be safe. Stoopid buzzards actually found him first. Luckily they only got a little rib meat.
> 
> View attachment 1484719
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks nicko. This was the first buck that I've killed on opening day. He has five on the right and a crab claw and brow on the other side.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice Bucks Co buck, congrats!


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

Fap1800 great buck congrats


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Was in my stand by 6:00 AM and within 15 minutes heard a deer move to within ten yards and bed. When it got light enough I saw the deer. He is a fully mature 4 year old Y-buck that I have seen the last three years. He is a 200 pounder and sports a big 4 point rack. He will never be nothing but a Y buck. Wish it were legal to take him out so he cant pass on those genetics. He eventually moved on. Other than that it was an uneventful morning.


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

fap1800 congrats on a great buck


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Fap1800, nice job congrats. Is that a Tribute I see in the pictures? If it is, great bow.


----------



## mikehess51 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hunted till 12 in 5A and didn't see anything either.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

missing pa for the first time ever due to college but my buddy went out, day broke and he noticed his limbs were split on his martin! 2nd time in 3 years they have broke, he is NOT happy right now


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Congrats on a nice buck


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice buck.....im in stand for round two


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Just settled in westmoreland county 2c nice natural funnel abt a half a mile off the only corn in the area should be far enough away from the food to catch them in transit before dark. Cuddeeback pics throught the summer


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Saw 1 little buck at 8:00 that was it. Acorns are falling like crazy right now. First year hunting land with oaks


----------



## kx90 (Sep 10, 2009)

Saw nothing this morning, can't make it out this afternoon.


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Up for round two. Jumped a doe climbing up and my fathers had a spike come by. I'm watching a scrape I came across that looks like its due to be freshened up. Good luck everyone. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Nothing in am. Back in woods now. Fingers x


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

right around 8am i saw a small 6 that came to 8 yards.

then about 8:45 a VERY young button came and bedded down broadside 11 yards away and went to sleep with his head tucked under his leg LOL 

could barely see the bumps on his head.


before he got close and i noticed he was a button ,i was going to turn the vid camera on and whack it ,bummer when i saw the bumps lol


then the woman wanted me to come home and watch the kids.

so im sitting here hoping one of my big ones dont walk in front of my tree while im not in it LOL


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Had a great sit this afternoon. 
Used my ladder in a creek bottom woods abutting a soybean field. Saw some does and little ones and the usual army of squirrels, as much of a pain that they are, it was fun watching them cut the adundant walnuts loose from above. At dusk, 2 basket rack bucks walked into the wheat field next to the beans and began to spar. They were quickly joined by a mature buck, bone white 20"+ rack, big neck, saggy belly. The 3 of them went into the beans and then 2 additional bucks, walking the same "path" joined them. One is a definate shooter in my book, the other close. They spilled back into the wheat field and really went at it. Although I didn't get a shot it was a great time and shed some light on what's in the area. Stark contrast from this mornings dead quiet sit.


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

Chester county, public land, I will not be spending anymore Saturdays in a busy park!!!! Another archer beat me to the spot I wanted to hunt, hope he saw something. Lots of hikers and bikers, owls started hooting like crazy around 5:30 pm, made it bearable.
Hoping the biggest 8 pointer I have ever seen (personally) is still up and running.


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

Seen 6 does and small buck this morning. My brother got one of the does. Went back out in the afternoon and had a family walking their dogs stroll by about 5:30 so needless to say we didn't see anything in the evening lol. Congrats to those that connected and better luck to those of you who didn't.


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

passed a 115" eight point this evening saw 3 scrubby 1.5yr olds and a dozen doe, good afternoon


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

seen 1 doe this morning and a bear around 11ish nothing this evening but insects.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

A couple guys set up a dbl ladder stand about 200 yds up the hill and in front of me in the last couple of days. I get to my stand this afternoon and there's a a guy in camp and a guy in a blue shirt and bright blue jeans. All was well till 6 when camo guy decides to get down and walk the perimeter of every field on top. 25 minutes later he is back in stand talking to mr blue. Loud enough for me to hear. Then it's prime time and their buddy with the cooler shows up be bopping through the field and meets up with them. There is only 1 guy with a bow 1 guy with a cooler of beer and mr blue. They all decide to spend the rest of shooting hour. Wandering around the field edges and talking and drinking beer. Needless to say my evening was a bust. I hope they don't come back or I need to pull my stands and move to another farm


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Saw a couple nice bucks, and 6 doe total, on the drive up the road to the farm at 4:45am. Nothing else all day.


----------



## StonyPoint (Sep 4, 2012)

No luck today. I've been spotting the same three bucks at dusk in the field down the hill from my stand for weeks but they didn't show today. I hope they didn't get picked off. I had 17 turkeys stroll by the stand though. Those damn birds love to make an appearance in every season but their own haha.


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

3 of us out this morning. My buddy connected with a decent 8 for his first deer with a bow and first buck. No one else saw anything. This afternoon headed to a different farm and only saw 2 little fawns late. I'm sure the full moon didn't help but hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

Had a good opener. I had a bear, 2 young buck, and 7 turkeys move by my stand. At 6:30 I shot this doe. Slick trick mags put her down hard.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

flyfisher151 said:


> Fap1800, nice job congrats. Is that a Tribute I see in the pictures? If it is, great bow.


Thanks and yes it is a Tribute. An '07 that I got used a couple years ago. It shoots great.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

First day Buck at 6 pm. Grizztrick did a number 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice one!

In the eveining right before dark I had a big spike come in and sniff the base of my ladder where I pee'd for 10 mins haha if it had been a shootable deer I had plenty of chances. Got soaked too!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Viper69 said:


> First day Buck at 6 pm. Grizztrick did a number
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


great buck


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

Nice buck Viper69..


----------



## Kpap21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Couple nice bucks there fellas!

Whacked a doe in 2F. Didnt see any antlers all day. Back out in a couple weeks!


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice Buck Viper69, Did he break his browtine off already or never grow one?


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Viper69 said:


> First day Buck at 6 pm. Grizztrick did a number
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


Awesome buck...congrats!


----------



## greg005 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Opening Day Buck*

Shot this buck saturday at 6pm in 2B


----------



## greg005 (Sep 6, 2006)

From another angle..


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice one!


----------



## WAF4011 (Apr 29, 2012)

I had a decent opener. I went suburban for the first day. Sat where I could still see rooftops, over a small spring. About half an hour after first light, I saw an albino fawn and mother that had been on the game camera a few times. Then, unfortunately, someone in the park across the street had a tailgate party, complete with extremely loud music. But once the music ended, the deer came right in. I saw four more doe, and was about to take a shot at a younger doe when I saw a much fatter one behind me. I waited for a shot at fatty, but she never presented. Six hours, six deer. No buck, but that's ok. For the short time I had to hunt, I saw enough deer to keep me happy and got to be in the woods.


----------



## vtmonster (Dec 15, 2011)

Anybody hunt the Montrose PA. area?I'm heading that way in two weeks with my wife and acouple of buddies to full fan lodge.Wondering how the hunting is in that area.Any info would be great.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

fap1800 said:


> Got him. My buddy and gave him 90 minutes just to be safe. Stoopid buzzards actually found him first. Luckily they only got a little rib meat.
> 
> View attachment 1484719
> 
> ...


Awesome Colin! did you take that deer to Kasak Cuts?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> First day Buck at 6 pm. Grizztrick did a number
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


Great deer Viper. I have never killed a buck on opening day. What's it like to be done so early?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Stud of a deer Viper!!


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> Awesome Colin! did you take that deer to Kasak Cuts?


Thanks Matt! I killed him at my parents' place in Pipersville so I took him to My Place meats, which is right around the corner. Where's Kasak?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

fap1800 said:


> Thanks Matt! I killed him at my parents' place in Pipersville so I took him to My Place meats, which is right around the corner. Where's Kasak?


Kasaks is a mile from My Place on 413 near the Plumbsteadville Inn. I use both Kasaks and My Place. I just saw a very similar buck hanging in the locker at Kasak's . Congrats man, looks like you have plenty of time to bird hunt his year. Maybe I can get one in early season and we can hook u for some peasant or grouse.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> Kasaks is a mile from My Place on 413 near the Plumbsteadville Inn. I use both Kasaks and My Place. I just saw a very similar buck hanging in the locker at Kasak's . Congrats man, looks like you have plenty of time to bird hunt his year. Maybe I can get one in early season and we can hook u for some peasant or grouse.


I've never heard of them. Go figure. Thanks...I'm going to try and get the dog on some ducks this year. If you tag one early let me know. I'd love to get my dog on as many birds as possible this year.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

You pa boys are getting it done!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Matt Musto said:


> Great deer Viper. I have never killed a buck on opening day. What's it like to be done so early?


This is the second time in the past 4 years that Ive done this. Its great in one way and sad in another. I will be going out during the rut helping my brother tag one....


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

P&Y6 said:


> Nice Buck Viper69, Did he break his browtine off already or never grow one?


Never grew a normal one. He has an 8th point off the back near the base..I had lots of trailcam pic's of him and I knew he would come out and temp me.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

This was my neighbors son who has turned out to be a good hunting buddy of mine and like my little brother. He killed this 9 pointer which I have quite a few trail cam pictures of. His family owns land that borders a small acreage spot I hunted before I met them. All together we have 13 total acres, but I pretty much stay on my side of the creek and he stays on his. He only had one day to hunt this entire deer season and that was on Saturday. He left for college on Sunday and will not even be able to hunt rifle season due to his accelerated schedule. I was very happy he was able to "make it happen". The buck was 165 lbs dressed and had good mass. We think he was 3.5 years old, but maybe 2.5?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats to everyone whos done hunting for the season. Now you can sit around and fap for 12 more months ... jk

I have yet to see the woods of PA


----------



## zipp (Mar 13, 2009)

Not to hi jack this thread being a pa guy myself I just had 2 teenagers who one lives down the road from the woods I am in now,walk under my stand carrying a 22 rifle said they were going to go in his ground blind out in the field what would you guys do????


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Id follow them then give the PGC their location


----------



## greg005 (Sep 6, 2006)

Any chance they are groundhog hunting? Not sure why they were going to a blind if they were but its just a thought...


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

Some nice PA bucks!


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

Filled my second Doe tag today. She didn't make it 50 yds. Heart and 1 lung slaughtered by a slick trick mag.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Got this guy yesterday 











Sent via smoke signal


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Bgargasz said:


> Got this guy yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Keystone buck my friend.hopefully i can make it over there to camp this weekend.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Ty and I'm heading to Ohio now haha. I'll beep at ya on I80!


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Bgargasz said:


> Ty and I'm heading to Ohio now haha. I'll beep at ya on I80!
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


I hear ya.I tbink there is a nice doe over there waiting for my bolt.:wink:


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Last night would've been a great night to be in a tree, the deer movement was crazy. Got out to glass some fields after class, ill be between a thicket and cut corn tonight in dubois, we'll see what happens


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I hear ya.I tbink there is a nice doe over there waiting for my bolt.:wink:


Haha. Good luck with that doe!


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats to you sussessful guys! Nice bucks & doe.:thumbs_up


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice buck


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great deer


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

well yesterday was a great day for me, discovered i have a monster living on my farm. went back right before dark last night, seen two good eight points and a 160+ main frame ten with split G2's. and the body of a steer. i had cameras out all year back there never got a pic of him, didn't know he existed, until last night. gonna do some scouting today place some cams and hunt him this weekend hopefully if the weather cooperates. i was stunned to see a deer like this on the farm.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Well looking like i might be able to get off work the end of the week.gonna try to head to camp for some doe action.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well looking like i might be able to get off work the end of the week.gonna try to head to camp for some doe action.


Burning party?


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Hoyt1021 said:


> Last night would've been a great night to be in a tree, the deer movement was crazy. Got out to glass some fields after class, ill be between a thicket and cut corn tonight in dubois, we'll see what happens


it wasnt in my of the woods in tioga county...saw a 1.5 year old y-buck and a ton of turkeys...ive seen this little y buck on every sit so far lol...he is fun to watch lol


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Bgargasz said:


> Burning party?
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


No my cousin is at camp now he called me and said there are quite a few more deer around than in years past.So i figured there are probably a lot of does to watch from stand.should make the time in the stand go by with a lot of doe action.not gonna shoot one just watch.:wink:


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh ok. Good luck hunting.


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

rain, rain. go away!


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

nicko said:


> I did have a black cat pass my stand in the woods. I'm gonna blame it on the cat.
> 
> I've had good luck in the past about 5 days following a full moon.


Must be something about black cats and 5C cause i had the same thing happen to me at first light and didnt see a thing after that!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Bgargasz said:


> Oh ok. Good luck hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


You too brother


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Saw a huge rub on the side of the road in 5C at lunch. It was next to standing corn on the sholder on a 3" sumac tree with 3 foot of bark cleaned off; glowing in the rain.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Getting ready to head out around 3 tonight. Hopefully this drizzle has them up and moving. I'm going deeper into the crab apples because of the weather. Any shot is going to be closeeeeee


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

heading out shortly


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Im playing hookie tomorrow and hunting all day, gonna kill everything with a heartbeat... f you all!


----------



## littlec89 (Sep 5, 2012)

Drizzle lol. Its been a steady rain all day round 5b.


----------



## mattz21 (Oct 24, 2011)

What do we think tonight will be like with warmer temps high 60 low 70 but rain all day tapering off around 5


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

jlh42581 said:


> Im playing hookie tomorrow and hunting all day, gonna kill everything with a heartbeat... f you all!


Liar


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Liar


Only the last part, I really am not going to work tomorrow. Im getting dragged to a wedding saturday so if I dont go I would miss what I consider the best week outside the rut.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

jlh42581 said:


> Only the last part, I really am not going to work tomorrow. Im getting dragged to a wedding saturday so if I dont go I would miss what I consider the best week outside the rut.


Thats the part i was referring to.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm gonna be back out Friday...this work thing always seems to get in the way:wink:.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

was in the tree yesterday at 3:30pm and sat till dark, saw 1 that busted me adjusting my camera arm LOL

and a momma and 2 babies that i didnt see until they were already through my shooting lane 


my dad saw an owl try to take a groundhog out of a tree though  very cool!


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> Saw a huge rub on the side of the road in 5C at lunch. It was next to standing corn on the sholder on a 3" sumac tree with 3 foot of bark cleaned off; glowing in the rain.


I shot my buck after he made a scrape and rubbed the snot out of a maple sapling. A few guys at My Place said they were seeing a lot of similar activity. It's going to be an early rut this year. I don't ever remember hearing about this much activity so early in October.


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

Decided to study for a test today instead of taking the day to go hunting due to the rain. Hope i don't regret it when i check my trailcam on thursday when i head out. Good luck to ev3ryone headed into this nasty weather.


----------



## fredbear5 (Mar 11, 2008)

I ended up seeing 11 on saturday. ended up taking a shot at a doe but forgot my sight was set at 30 and she was at 20yd. needless to say my arrow cleared her back. waiting to get back out this weekend.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

mxdkfreestyle13 said:


> Decided to study for a test today instead of taking the day to go hunting due to the rain. Hope i don't regret it when i check my trailcam on thursday when i head out. Good luck to ev3ryone headed into this nasty weather.


If you lived in a big buck state I may question your sanity but you made the right choice today. Education will pay in the form of $$$ to get you to the places that hold big bucks.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

My little brother was able to take his first archery buck last night just before climbing down. He had all his stuff packed up was taking his release off when this 8pt walked directly under his ladder stand. He had to put his release back on unclip his bow and draw. The deer walked back behind him and came to the other side of his tree. He spined him at about 2 yards.


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

The full moon seems to be hurting right now. If I see deer they are moving very late. Too dark to shoot but still light enough to see deer.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah Ive seen a lot of deer feeding mid day.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

So far, 0-2 in 5C. Sat after work Monday and had a little 6 pointer stare me down at 10 yards (I was sitting on the ground) but never had a shot. He wasn't worth shooting at. Small deer. Then a group of does busted a guy in a stand that would have walked right past me. 

Sat this morning before work as the rain stopped. Saw a doe when I got out of my truck and was walking in at 5:20. Saw the same doe when walking out at 7:30. Was suprised I didn't see more movement at dawn. Heavy traffic area but they are still bedded in the neighbours corn. Maybe Friday morning I can stay out longer. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Made my first hunt this morning. Doe and fawn at 10 yards just after daybreak. Back out this afternoon.


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've also been seening some large scrapes.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

heading back out later


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

Shot a little guy yesteday. My son and i were scouting when he was 7 weeks old and this guy was the first deer he was ever around. I have way bigger bucks on camera but this year i want to spend a lot of time with him so meat is in the freezer. European mount will be started soon, and videos of monster bucks to be posted that i should have waited for


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats bro...family 1st always!!


----------



## Medic08 (Sep 15, 2005)

Get to spend 8 of the next 9 days in the stand so I am taking tonight off cause I hate to hunt when it is warm. lol


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah its going to cool off soon..


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

Better believe I'm calling off for a cold front. 


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

6bloodychunks said:


> was in the tree yesterday at 3:30pm and sat till dark, saw 1 that busted me adjusting my camera arm LOL
> 
> and a momma and 2 babies that i didnt see until they were already through my shooting lane
> 
> ...


never in my life have I ever seen or heard of a groundhog in a tree...ever lol


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

ill be out all day friday, monday snd tuesday!...hopefully in cooler weather


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i have the video to prove it,or i wouldnt have believed it myself LOL




Double"O" said:


> never in my life have I ever seen or heard of a groundhog in a tree...ever lol


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Double"O" said:


> never in my life have I ever seen or heard of a groundhog in a tree...ever lol


Ive watched many ground hogs climb trees. I was shocked at first too, but they can climb well.


----------



## dra710 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lucky enough to arrow this 2B buck on Monday 10/1 at around 6:30during my first sit of the year. He was still in his bachelor group on late summer pretty predictable pattern. Intercepted him in bettween a very thick bedding area on his way to an oak ridge that was raining acorns. 



















pics were taken the next morning (tag removed for photos). Bittersweet it all came together my first evening in stand but he was to good to pass up in PA. I have a ton of trail cam pics of this deer and he gave me a perfect 15 yrd shot and expired within 50 yrd. Gotta love it when a plan comes together. I gotta give thanks to the man upstairs and a great friend of mine who put me on the deer in one of his set-ups after my core area target bucks were killed by EHD last month. I thanked him..trust me!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

GREAT 8.......Congrats to u!!


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

^ wow nice deer man!!


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Congrats dra710 on a nice buck.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

pse8point said:


> Shot a little guy yesteday. My son and i were scouting when he was 7 weeks old and this guy was the first deer he was ever around. I have way bigger bucks on camera but this year i want to spend a lot of time with him so meat is in the freezer. European mount will be started soon, and videos of monster bucks to be posted that i should have waited for


If you wanted meet you should have shot a doe. Killing young bucks like that is why pa struggles with QDM. But congrats on a bow kill


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Ryanp019 said:


> If you wanted meet you should have shot a doe. Killing young bucks like that is why pa struggles with QDM. But congrats on a bow kill


Congrats on the buck to much is put in to shooting big bucks if that is your trophy that's fine but not everyone feels that way. Ill be the first to say I would be all for a state wide 15 inch spread antler restriction and personally now shoot older age class buck.

That being said some of my greatest and most memorable hunts and truly beat trophies have been 1.5 year old bucks I cherish those as much as the p and y class bucks I have taken


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

bghunter777 said:


> Congrats on the buck to much is put in to shooting big bucks if that is your trophy that's fine but not everyone feels that way. Ill be the first to say I would be all for a state wide 15 inch spread antler restriction and personally now shoot older age class buck.
> 
> That being said some of my greatest and most memorable hunts and truly beat trophies have been 1.5 year old bucks I cherish those as much as the p and y class bucks I have taken


I'm not saying him shooting that buck was wrong just that he said he wanted meet. It's just as easy to fill a doe tag instead of killing a young buck that's all. Just wish some guys would let deer like that walk. But it's his tag and he has all the right to put it on the deer of his choice.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Double"O" said:


> never in my life have I ever seen or heard of a groundhog in a tree...ever lol


It's true them little suckers can climb


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ryanp019 said:


> I'm not saying him shooting that buck was wrong just that he said he wanted meet. It's just as easy to fill a doe tag instead of killing a young buck that's all. Just wish some guys would let deer like that walk. But it's his tag and he has all the right to put it on the deer of his choice.


So then dont ruin his moment with a negative jab?


To the OP, nice buck and way to get it done!


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Awesome buck dra710. For those that think PA cannot produce mature, quality bucks that should show them. On the other hand let them all keep going to the midwest as the quality of our bucks, especially here in Western PA, continues to increase. It looks like there is finally going to be a S to SW wind tomorrow morning. I just got home from work. Going to try and get a few hours of sleep and then head out to hunt a stand that I have gotten a few 140+ buck on camera. I was waiting for this S wind to hunt the stand.


----------



## snipersam24 (Sep 3, 2008)

tyepsu said:


> I am all ready for Saturday. I work until midnight Friday, so not sure if I will make it out in the morning, but will for the afternoon for sure. Most the property I have permission to hunt is in 2A, but I did snag permission to 1 piece of property in 2B this year. I am looking forward to just getting back out there. Unfortunately the property I will be hunting Saturday has the least amount of deer sign and sightings of all the properties I can hunt. Here are a few potential shooters in 2A. The first buck is the one I really want. I had pictures of him last summer and this one picture after season in January. He is a wide 11 point and a beast of a deer. Unfortunately I have not gotten any pictures of him this summer. He should be around unless he was poached or died due to EHD. The 2nd buck is on a new property I got permission to hunt this year. It is not easy to see in the picture, but the mass on his bases is huge.


I would be a little worried about the ones with growths on them. Not sure about the meat but they grow nice racks.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Ryanp019 said:


> I'm not saying him shooting that buck was wrong just that he said he wanted meet. It's just as easy to fill a doe tag instead of killing a young buck that's all. Just wish some guys would let deer like that walk. But it's his tag and he has all the right to put it on the deer of his choice.


I agree with you on some level I would love to have a culture in Pa more closely enlined with the midwest


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

x2..and congrats on a nice buck:thumbs_up



kyle31490 said:


> *So then dont ruin his moment with a negative jab*?
> 
> 
> To the OP, nice buck and way to get it done!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

dra710 said:


> Lucky enough to arrow this 2B buck on Monday 10/1 at around 6:30during my first sit of the year. He was still in his bachelor group on late summer pretty predictable pattern. Intercepted him in bettween a very thick bedding area on his way to an oak ridge that was raining acorns.
> View attachment 1488425
> View attachment 1488428
> View attachment 1488432
> ...


Couldnt pass him up? I guess not. Nice buck.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Never ceases to amaze me a guy shoots a buck and all the tool bags come out and bash him because it Dosent fit their standards....:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do

When u buy his tag for him u can decide what he shoots!! Congrats on a deer u are and should be proud of.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Amen brother!



jacobh said:


> Never ceases to amaze me a guy shoots a buck and all the tool bags come out and bash him because it Dosent fit their standards....:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do
> 
> When u buy his tag for him u can decide what he shoots!! Congrats on a deer u are and should be proud of.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Did you not read the part that the buck had some meaning to him and his son?? Geesh..



Ryanp019 said:


> I'm not saying him shooting that buck was wrong just that he said he wanted meet. It's just as easy to fill a *doe tag instead of killing a young buck *that's all. Just wish some guys would let deer like that walk. But it's his tag and he has all the right to put it on the deer of his choice.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Bgargasz said:


> Ive watched many ground hogs climb trees. I was shocked at first too, but they can climb well.


I watch them climb trees in my backyard. I'll try to get a picture one of these days. Shocked me too.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

dra710 said:


> Lucky enough to arrow this 2B buck on Monday 10/1 at around 6:30during my first sit of the year. He was still in his bachelor group on late summer pretty predictable pattern. Intercepted him in bettween a very thick bedding area on his way to an oak ridge that was raining acorns.
> 
> pics were taken the next morning (tag removed for photos). Bittersweet it all came together my first evening in stand but he was to good to pass up in PA. I have a ton of trail cam pics of this deer and he gave me a perfect 15 yrd shot and expired within 50 yrd. Gotta love it when a plan comes together. I gotta give thanks to the man upstairs and a great friend of mine who put me on the deer in one of his set-ups after my core area target bucks were killed by EHD last month. I thanked him..trust me!


Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

My buddy took this basket 9pt last night at 20yds in 5B

He's pumped up on his second archery buck, I had this guy at 30 Saturday but it was getting a little dark and didn't want any remorse without getting a good look at him. I saw 10 does just couldnt get a good shot angle at the Old gray doe im after, fawns were freaking everywhere. 

Heading to NY this weekend, take a youth hunter out and then do some bear archery on the mountain.

Funny thing about the hunt was we both met up straight from work and I had all my gear in my car BUT any camo pants so I wore blue dress slacks in the stand and sprayed the crap out of them. Had the perfect wind anyways but Im not getting a lack of camo keep me out of the tree


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats on your buck pse! You can't eat the antlers...don't take the nasty comments personally....


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Congrats to all th PA hunters putting them down. I'm unable to hunt until sometime next week. hoping the temps drop back down like they say they are going to. I'm heading to upstate NY to do some visiting and salmon fishing, this weekend.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

pse8point said:


> Shot a little guy yesteday. My son and i were scouting when he was 7 weeks old and this guy was the first deer he was ever around. I have way bigger bucks on camera but this year i want to spend a lot of time with him so meat is in the freezer. European mount will be started soon, and videos of monster bucks to be posted that i should have waited for


That is a cool story your sone will love to hear about someday. Look forward to those videos, if you need someone in front of your camera I'm available, lol jk.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

dra710 said:


> Lucky enough to arrow this 2B buck on Monday 10/1 at around 6:30during my first sit of the year. He was still in his bachelor group on late summer pretty predictable pattern. Intercepted him in bettween a very thick bedding area on his way to an oak ridge that was raining acorns.
> View attachment 1488425
> View attachment 1488428
> View attachment 1488432
> ...


That is a huge 8 pointer, congrats! Did you put a tape on that bad boy? I'm guessing 147"-150"


----------



## dra710 (Jan 31, 2009)

The cape is at the butchers now, I didn't put the tape to him yet , but I would guess around 130- those hero pics can be misleading haha. I am thrilled with him and happy it all came together. I will post the score once I get the cape back. Thanks for all the compliments, good luck this year!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

dra710 said:


> The cape is at the butchers now, I didn't put the tape to him yet , but I would guess around 130- those hero pics can be misleading haha. I am thrilled with him and happy it all came together. I will post the score once I get the cape back. Thanks for all the compliments, good luck this year!


Sweet, I think you will be surprised.


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

parker_hunter said:


> Amen brother!


x2.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

jacobh said:


> Never ceases to amaze me a guy shoots a buck and all the tool bags come out and bash him because it Dosent fit their standards....:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do
> 
> When u buy his tag for him u can decide what he shoots!! Congrats on a deer u are and should be proud of.


x3...


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone hunting tomorrow morning (Friday)? I'm in 5C, was hoping for a more significant temperature drop after this rain but I may be a few days too early. Thinking they may not be as active as I hoped. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Im dying here waiting for tomorow and saturday.. had my son put for 3 hunt with the xbow.. havent seen anything yet. Football practice the last 3 evenings.. taking the boy tomorow evening.. weather permitting.. then its my turn saturday.. finally get to take my hoyt out this season.. got a new set up in a great spot... good luck everyone and congrats on all the kills so far!


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

tszakelyhidio said:


> It's true them little suckers can climb


oh I know!...just never seen one in a tree before lol

in other news it looks like we are gonna get some cooler weather soon!
ill be aloft in the am!


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

Subscribing

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

got greated by a couple doe when I was about ten yards from my stand this mornin...hope they come back!


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

Ryanp019 said:


> I'm not saying him shooting that buck was wrong just that he said he wanted meet. It's just as easy to fill a doe tag instead of killing a young buck that's all. Just wish some guys would let deer like that walk. But it's his tag and he has all the right to put it on the deer of his choice.


It is not too easy to shoot a doe where i am in 2c. They have been decimated. I haven't shot one in 6 years on purpose. Maybe where you are hunting they are plentiful. I feel bad even thinking of shooting one but I have let enough walk. Not every one falls into the QDMA crowd or cares about the larger rack. Just out of curiosity are you hunting on a lease or public ground. 

I had let 10 or more bucks of this caliber pass last year and had 2 opportunities at monsters. 1 ducked the arrow when trying to flee at the sound of my shot. The other was purposly spooked by a turkey hunter so i could not harvest him. I loved holding out and watching these deer pass. I have seen a 110" 8 point that is decent for my area that i am sure was a buck that got the pass last year. This year i do not have the time or finances to hold out for the monsters i have on camera and needed meat. Please do not criticize my deer or lable me before you even know me or my hunting standards. Thanks.

Wish you the best of luck.

Mike


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

bghunter777 said:


> I agree with you on some level I would love to have a culture in Pa more closely enlined with the midwest


Not to hard to move out there  

The potential for PA to be like that is here. Not trying to deny that letting small bucks like this pass is a good thing but not everyone wants to count a deer by the lenght of his g-2's or measure a buck in inches. Look at it this way. If a "guy like me" shoots this guy I won't shoot "your" big buck and "your" big buck will make it easier because he has less competition for food. This little buck won't get to sneak in and pass on his genes this year as well. I think it will balance itself out with guys shooting smaller bucks and not caring about horns. If only 15" wide bucks are taken do you think that the herd would be bread by more inferior bucks?


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

deer are certainly movin this morning...but stayin out a range...ill have to post the script a day pr two earlier lol


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck guys. I'll be out tomorrow morning in 5C.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

only saw two does last night and shot a groundhog, it was too warm for my liking and I think the deer agreed. I wont go back til Tuesday as im off to NY state for a weekend hunt

Its rediculous we cant hunt sunday so I genreally drive out of state every weekend to maximize my time.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

pse8point said:


> It is not too easy to shoot a doe where i am in 2c. They have been decimated. I haven't shot one in 6 years on purpose. Maybe where you are hunting they are plentiful. I feel bad even thinking of shooting one but I have let enough walk. Not every one falls into the QDMA crowd or cares about the larger rack. Just out of curiosity are you hunting on a lease or public ground.
> 
> I had let 10 or more bucks of this caliber pass last year and had 2 opportunities at monsters. 1 ducked the arrow when trying to flee at the sound of my shot. The other was purposly spooked by a turkey hunter so i could not harvest him. I loved holding out and watching these deer pass. I have seen a 110" 8 point that is decent for my area that i am sure was a buck that got the pass last year. This year i do not have the time or finances to hold out for the monsters i have on camera and needed meat. Please do not criticize my deer or lable me before you even know me or my hunting standards. Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

Only saw a little 6-pt in 5C this mornig. He was on a mission and not worth a tag yet, no meat. Seems they were all bedded down before sun up. Lots of fresh tracks at first light but no deer. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

Ryanp019 said:


> pse8point said:
> 
> 
> > It is not too easy to shoot a doe where i am in 2c. They have been decimated. I haven't shot one in 6 years on purpose. Maybe where you are hunting they are plentiful. I feel bad even thinking of shooting one but I have let enough walk. Not every one falls into the QDMA crowd or cares about the larger rack. Just out of curiosity are you hunting on a lease or public ground.
> ...


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

yup monday should be a great day going out tomorrow morning till about 11 then got my boys football game at 3 good luck guys and get out monday should be a good day.


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

heading out in alittle bit for the evening hunt. I am off Monday and can't wait weather looks awesome


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

So far a good season. Haven't killed anything yet, but have seen deer and other game. 1st day-saw a bear at 6am, two nice does came by at 8am, spotted another deer that I couldn't tell what it was. Saw 3 does on the way out. Went out Monday to a new spot, checked it out, no deer but lots of sign. Went to that spot last night, saw a bobcat, 4 does and a spike. So far so good. How is everyone else doing in Penn's woods.


----------



## 74treed (Dec 31, 2009)

Personally, i have seen more deer in two sittings than i did the entire season last year on the same properties. Of course they both got plenty of acorns as compared to last year, it was just rough. Filled one doe tag so far and plan on filling the other one either tomorrow or Monday. Cold front coming through will make it nice. Too hot to hunt in 80 degrees in my opinion. Hoping some corn comes down within the next two weeks.


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Back at it tonight after having a great encounter with a buck we have on our camera and labeled our #2 hit list buck. I initially saw him at about 75 yards away on an old logging trail. He cut into the woods towards me. He appeared like he was going to stay about 50 yards away in the thicket and eventually down wind. I hit the grunt call and he slowly made his way towards me. When he got to about 20 yards still in the thicket he stopped. I was waiting for him to take 3 steps and he would be in my shooting lane. He stood looking for the buck he heard for about 20 minutes. He eventually turned and walked away. That was a tough pill to swallow but I was excited to have him so close. Here's tonight's view


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

got this guy on monday. he was the one I wanted and this is the only trail pic I got of him. 9 point and he scored 106 5/8" and was 225lbs live weight. taxidermist said he would guess him 6 to 8 years old. Killed alot of deer in my days but never with this big of body.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

xt600 very nice!


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

heading out 

be safe today everyone.

lets see some more big bucks!!!!!!!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm already back in. I saw two running around about 70+ yards away from my stand at 7:15am but that was it. Nothing else was moving and it was too warm so I called it quits for the day. Wish the projected Sunday and Monday weather would have gotten here a day early.

Good luck to everybody still out there.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah monday morning should be good.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

mathews xt 600 said:


> got this guy on monday. he was the one I wanted and this is the only trail pic I got of him. 9 point and he scored 106 5/8" and was 225lbs live weight. taxidermist said he would guess him 6 to 8 years old. Killed alot of deer in my days but never with this big of body.


Great deer man, congrats. What county was that in?


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

I saw a hoss of a buck last night and went back this morning swaying in the tree and saw nothing. Maybe tonight will be better


----------



## bbrilmyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Alittle breezy right now but beautiful. First hunt that really feels like fall. Saw two bucks late last night walk straight down the middle of the creek. They ate for a bit then decided to battle it out right there in the water. Pretty awesome sight.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Matt Musto said:


> Great deer man, congrats. What county was that in?


Dauphin county about 45 min above Harrisburg. This is the second fully mature buck I have shot and let me tell ya there's nothing like it. Good luck this coming weather should be good


----------



## mhouck06 (Nov 18, 2011)

no shortage of deer in 2c.. love what the pgc is doing. less deer than before, but over all quality is great. dad dropped a nice 7 point on opening day. still have two nice 9 points on camera


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

anyone else?


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

i was out yesterday with my sister and buddy. my sister seen a 6 point and was a little top far away for her to shoot, and then he walked over to my buddy and he couldn't get a shot off at him. i didn't see any. my buddy seen 7 and my sister seen another buck with the 6.


----------



## stringunnr (Sep 2, 2012)

scottprice said:


>


Hey I liked your video....but why a button buck especially since you knew it was a button buck. It is just a waste in my opinion.....I wouldnt let my son shoot one if possible. If you definitely know its a buttonlet it grow.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

dra710 said:


> Lucky enough to arrow this 2B buck on Monday 10/1 at around 6:30during my first sit of the year. He was still in his bachelor group on late summer pretty predictable pattern. Intercepted him in bettween a very thick bedding area on his way to an oak ridge that was raining acorns.
> View attachment 1488425
> View attachment 1488428
> View attachment 1488432
> ...


Wow man is that a dandy!! Congrats to everybody that has taken a deer already and it's only gonna get better for those that are still hunting!


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

scottprice said:


>


thats awsome . keep those deer numbers in check up there, to many laying along the road especially on 80 . im hopeing to down one in the next week or so myself . will focus on horns the end of the month . good job :darkbeer:


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

found a great spot full of wide trails and big fresh scrapes, wednesday will be my first chance to hunt it... cannot wait!


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

stringunnr said:


> Hey I liked your video....but why a button buck especially since you knew it was a button buck. It is just a waste in my opinion.....I wouldnt let my son shoot one if possible. If you definitely know its a buttonlet it grow.


Going out on a limb and saying its a population control situation by where they are hunting.


----------



## bbrilmyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Waiting for daylight! Should be a great morning.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck guys


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow would I love to be in the tree today, good luck! Enjoy it, or do you want to be at an all day lab, cause ill glady switch haha


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Conditions this morning seemed good saw lots of movement in field yesterday eve driving back from fishing but to my surprise have not seen a deer yet this morning


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

Foggy and cool....but no deer


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

Seeing quite a few doe so far but no bucks. Back out this Thursday....maybe to fill a doe tag.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Saw 2 deer on the way to the stand in the dark, didn't see a thing after that this morning. Probably going to give it another shot this evening.


----------



## bbrilmyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Couldn't believe I didn't see more movement this morning. Nothing at all really. Back at it this afternoon.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

off to the shower and to a different spot!


----------



## evilnoah (Jul 25, 2011)

I sat in my stand from dusk till dawn on Saturday...didn't see a stinking deer :sad: This Saturday is the first weekend of muzzleloader hunting, so maybe they will get the deer moving around a bit... *fingers crossed*

On a side note... never try to take a crap in a sammich baggie... it just does not work very well.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

From dusk till dawn? You sat out there all night while pooping in sandwich baggies? That is dedication!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Hhhmmmm......I think its the moon. Walked out this morning for work and I swore it was a full moon. 2 weeks should be awesome!!!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

heading at now


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

jacobh said:


> Hhhmmmm......I think its the moon. Walked out this morning for work and I swore it was a full moon. 2 weeks should be awesome!!!


Moon is 47% today


----------



## HoytBC (Jul 29, 2012)

Six doe in two groups of three around 7:30 this morning. Im looking forward to some buck movement in the coming weeks.


----------



## bbrilmyer (Jan 16, 2009)

jacobh said:


> Hhhmmmm......I think its the moon. Walked out this morning for work and I swore it was a full moon. 2 weeks should be awesome!!!


Were you gonna save it for later?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbrilmyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry meant to quote the guy pooping in a ziploc baggy.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

Game seems to be moving......two toms one doe and three bears


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thought tonight was gonna be awesome and once again terrible. I'm not sure whats going on with the deer but I am usually seeing a lot more activity this time of year. Saw two deer tonight, one was running like the cops were after her, not sure what from but it must have been scary. Hopefully tomorrow is better.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

I didn't see a single deer from the stand. Terrible day for such great conditions.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I will be out in the morning and hopefully I can fill a tag.


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

saw 3 buck tonight, shot right over his back. a nice 18in 8pt. o well. back at it after work tomorrow.


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

3 does right at dark this evening but other than that just a bunch of squirrels and chipmunks. Pretty disappointed had high hopes for this evening with the colder temps and zero wind.. Oh well that's why we do it. Wouldn't be any fun if we won the battle everytime.. Back at it tomorrow morning. Good Luck guys!!! Shoot straight and Be Safe!!!


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

Terrible hunting today....sat for 5 hours this morning and 4 hours this evening and didn't see 1 deer...WHERE ARE THE DEER!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

shot a doe this evening and saw another doe and 7 point making a rub


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Sat for four hours this morning and didnt see any deer. It has been a disappointing start to the season here so far.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Billy H said:


> Sat for four hours this morning and didnt see any deer. It has been a disappointing start to the season here so far.


X2 here


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Gone out 2 days. 5hr morning, and 4hr evening sits....0. Hope the cold gets them moving tomorrow.


----------



## stringunnr (Sep 2, 2012)

ArcherAdam said:


> Going out on a limb and saying its a population control situation by where they are hunting.


I understand populatin control...but it is a button buck!...not a doe....unless the buck to doe ratio is allready 2:1it makes no sense.


----------



## stringunnr (Sep 2, 2012)

Saw one button buck and one doe around me for 15 minutes...this am....didnt go out tonight rainy and I was beat..seems I didnt miss much.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hunted this evening from 5 to 7:15. I saw 15 deer! I don't remember the last time I seen that many deer in two.hours of hunting. Only one I could tell was a buck. He wasn't very big but it was a good evening.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

Billy H said:


> Sat for four hours this morning and didnt see any deer. It has been a disappointing start to the season here so far.


Well, at least you guys are making me feel better. Been sitting out in the morning before work (no time at night with kids). I didn't even see deer I could scare. No idea where they are hidden. Had been seeing 5-10 grazing just a few weeks ago. I thought it was me, but they're not even home when I go knocking. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Took Gage out and he shot a nice grey squirrel qith his 22.. saw a few others but shot opps were limited.. i think the problem here is an overabundance of mast...... feed everywhere. I havent been anywhere that isnt loaded with nuts.


----------



## ilgenfritz (Aug 11, 2009)

CBB said:


> Took Gage out and he shot a nice grey squirrel qith his 22.. saw a few others but shot opps were limited.. i think the problem here is an overabundance of mast...... feed everywhere. I havent been anywhere that isnt loaded with nuts.


I agree. They don't need to move much right now with acorns galore.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

the old man was out this evening didn't see squat its been slow with the buck movement been alot of doe movement in the early hours i had to go in work early sunday morning 4am and they where out and moven big time seen 10 deer on the way to work most i seen all year also been seeing a crap load of turkey up here this year.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Had a young buck come in and terrorize a few trees tonight. I was in the tree at 330, and he came rolling in around 4.  At least I'm starting to see some bucks


----------



## Delawareriver (Oct 6, 2012)

Saw 10 deer with a really nice buck and a nice 6 pointer as well. Good deer movement, tonight was a different story. Only had one hunter walk under me at 530! Grr dam open land


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Shaping up to be a beautiful morning. Time to go get dressed and see if things are a little better than yesterday! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## evilnoah (Jul 25, 2011)

bbrilmyer said:


> Were you gonna save it for later?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


No, I always take a leak in an empty water bottle and toss it, I figured I would take a crap in a sammich baggie and toss it as well. Stoopid idea...LMAO


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, so ive been seeing a doe in a field with a yearling .. the doe has tags in both ears.. there is a preserve down the road about a mile and a half.. think its an escapee? Or has the pgc tagged some deer


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

here is a sweet trail cam pic from monday when i killed my second doe.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

I am not hunting my normal area's due to EHD. Very few deer to be seen. I have located two giants about 20 miles from my house and gained permission to hunt 3 new farms. Happy again :wink:


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hunted Saturday and Monday. Have seen around 30 does and 7 or 8 different bucks but nothing worth shooting this early. One is a nice 8 pointer that is young and he is going to get the pass until next year. 2 other 8 points that just aren't what im looking for either. going to wait another week before i go sit one spot. Waiting for more serious rutting activity to kick in. The big boys always show up there once it kicks in. My uncle has seen 2 or 3 giants there this year one that should go 160-170 so hopefully i see him in 2 weeks!

Picture is of the 8 point im letting go until next year. can't wait to see how big he gets


----------



## Hoytjay (Oct 21, 2009)

I managed to take this doe on opening morning here in 1B. Then had to be out of town for a week for work! Can't wait to get back out! Good luck to all!!!


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad you can let that walk!! Id be shootin! How much land do you guys have? Must not be pressured too much!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great job


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

stringunnr said:


> Hey I liked your video....but why a button buck especially since you knew it was a button buck. It is just a waste in my opinion.....I wouldnt let my son shoot one if possible. If you definitely know its a buttonlet it grow.


i didnt ask what makes sense to you, or what you would let your son shoot. You should be letting your son shoot whatever he wants to, he is a new hunter, if it makes him happy let him shoot it... the golf course owner wants deer dead, so i kill them, period. If it can be considered an anterless deer its getting killed. But i dont waste a buck tag on a scrub buck.

on my property i dont shoot little bucks, this isnt my property.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

mxdkfreestyle13 said:


> Hunted Saturday and Monday. Have seen around 30 does and 7 or 8 different bucks but nothing worth shooting this early. One is a nice 8 pointer that is young and he is going to get the pass until next year. 2 other 8 points that just aren't what im looking for either. going to wait another week before i go sit one spot. Waiting for more serious rutting activity to kick in. The big boys always show up there once it kicks in. My uncle has seen 2 or 3 giants there this year one that should go 160-170 so hopefully i see him in 2 weeks!
> 
> Picture is of the 8 point im letting go until next year. can't wait to see how big he gets


I hope he makes it to next year for ya, I'd love to see what he turns into.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah thats a tough one to pass in Pa.....


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Skinned the hair off a does back tonight. I'm having a terrible season, really took my time tonight due to how bad its been and still couldn't make a good shot. Really dissapointed in myself.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Have only seen 2 deer all season. Tonight I took my climber to the other side of the farm. Saw 4 buck and 4 doe. A nice 6 and another buck were dogging two doe all over the field. The 6 walked under me and put his head up sniffing....couldnt see the doe being chased around the field stood there for a minute then took off straight at them with his head to the ground. Then just at dark I had a 18" WIDE spike walk past me at 18 yards then cut into the woods and walk directly under my climber. I couldnt believe he had not 1 tine


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

Could not help myself last night. (10-8-2012) WMU 5C 
6:15 p.m. 
6 yard shot


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

nice buck congrats the way works got me going prob gonna half to resort to the brown its down theroy.


KylePA said:


> Could not help myself last night. (10-8-2012) WMU 5C
> 6:15 p.m.
> 6 yard shot


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

put a doe down tonight


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jesses80 said:


> nice buck congrats the way works got me going prob gonna half to resort to the brown its down theroy.


Nice shot! Was it raining on you last night up in Perkiomenville??


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

Matt Musto said:


> Nice shot! Was it raining on you last night up in Perkiomenville??


I shot him on Monday night. I actually shot him along the Lehigh County/Bucks county border. There were some on and off light showers on Monday night before I shot him nothing major. Now I'm not sure what I am going to do with myself the rest of the season. I have been really fortunate I was able to take a really nice whitetail and antelope in Montana in early September as well.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

KylePA said:


> I shot him on Monday night. I actually shot him along the Lehigh County/Bucks county border. There were some on and off light showers on Monday night before I shot him nothing major. Now I'm not sure what I am going to do with myself the rest of the season. I have been really fortunate I was able to take a really nice whitetail and antelope in Montana in early September as well.


Ohio/NJ/NY/DMAP/SRA

You have options


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone else think PA should start doing draw hunts for overpopulated parks with no hunting where you must earn the right to use your buck tag by killing a doe. Not that you get a second buck tag but if you shoot a doe first you can then kill a buck within the same park?


----------



## WAF4011 (Apr 29, 2012)

jlh42581 said:


> Anyone else think PA should start doing draw hunts for overpopulated parks with no hunting where you must earn the right to use your buck tag by killing a doe. Not that you get a second buck tag but if you shoot a doe first you can then kill a buck within the same park?


Love it. Lets open up the land around Allegheny County Airport as well.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

jlh42581 said:


> Anyone else think PA should start doing draw hunts for overpopulated parks with no hunting where you must earn the right to use your buck tag by killing a doe. Not that you get a second buck tag but if you shoot a doe first you can then kill a buck within the same park?


Some parks have started a draw system for bowhunts. One is Settlers Cabin in Allegheny county. The one area that should open to a draw is the property around Pittsburgh International Airport. Currently only friends of the airport authority and a few pilots are allowed to hunt it, all others will be shot.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

First, let me say I love the idea of a draw tag for airport property. I hunt land that backs right up to it and that property holds lots of deer and some monster bucks. $10 for a draw entry and every year you get an additional entry until you are drawn. If you are drawn, the following year your entry starts back at 1. I bet thousands of people would enter the drawing just for the chance to hunt that property. The state could make a good amount.

Ok, well now onto this mornings hunt. I concentrate the first 2 weeks of season on my doe spots and then the remainder of season I try to focus on holding out for a big buck. One spot in particular I have seen the most action at so far and was set on going to this morning. I was deciding between this morning or tomorrow, but just had a feeling today was going to be a good day. I walked in around 5:45AM, kicked a turkey off the roost and was all set up in my Summit around 6:20AM. There were 3 scrapes within 35 yards of my stand that were not there Saturday afternoon. I hung a scent bomb over the farthest one and hung my boot scent pad over the closest one. About 7AM I saw a deer making its way to the logging road where the 3 scrapes were. He made it to the farthest scrape and froze looking in my general direction but not directly up at me. I didn't have a shot because there were a number of branches in the way. He just froze for what seemed like forever, but was probably only 2 to 3 minutes. He was either a wide 8 or 10. Unfortunately, he knew something wasn't right and moved off up the hill away from me and onto posted property. I tried to grunt and snort wheeze at him, but it didn't bring him back. 10 minutes later I see a doe and her fawn 50 to 60 yards below me feeding in my general direction. They slowly make their way up to the logging road and the doe walks to the closest scrape and was standing broadside at 10 yards. She slowly turned to walk up the hill and was strong quartering away. I drew and honestly probably rushed the shot a bit. My arrow went about 3 inches left of where I had hoped. If it had been to the right it would have caught the back of the lungs. Instead, it hit her in the Texas heart. She ran up the hill and then to my direct left and I saw her bed about 80 yards away. I made a few calls, slowly got down and moved my trail camera to overlook the scrapes and logging road. At this point it was about 8:35. I nocked an arrow and slowly approached where I had seen her bed down. Fortunately, she was already dead. I was fortunate that my arrow must have hit an artery in her hind quarter because the last 30 yards a blind man could have followed the blood. I could pretend the shot was perfect, but it wasn't at it happens to the best of us. At the end of the day what matters, is I recovered her quickly. The rest of season will be focused solely on trying to put my first P&Y buck on the ground. I have a few that would qualify on camera. Best of luck my fellow PA hunters. This cooler weather definitely has the deer on their feet and the bucks making scrapes and rubs.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i myself would like to see this, i have seen some monsters in parks with no hunting.

i think they do something similar in the fox chapel area of pittsburgh. 

i dont know all the details on it ,or if they are still even doing it,but i know they have in the past.




jlh42581 said:


> Anyone else think PA should start doing draw hunts for overpopulated parks with no hunting where you must earn the right to use your buck tag by killing a doe. Not that you get a second buck tag but if you shoot a doe first you can then kill a buck within the same park?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jlh42581 said:


> Anyone else think PA should start doing draw hunts for overpopulated parks with no hunting where you must earn the right to use your buck tag by killing a doe. Not that you get a second buck tag but if you shoot a doe first you can then kill a buck within the same park?


Tyler State Park does it here in 5C.


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS5w2VB7ehE video of the doe I shot last night.


----------



## 1969CAMRULES (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't seen much at all lately in 2b or 2d. All the deer I seen came out of velvet 2 weeks early this year and there are rubs and scrapes coming up everywhere all the sudden. I was one that always said Its the same time every year but I really believe were in the transition period now and the pre rut is right around the corner. Ive seen bucks grunting already and been hearing alot of people say they swear they seen bucks chasing. Ive never seen any of this happen this early. Good luck all.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

1969CAMRULES said:


> I haven't seen much at all lately in 2b or 2d. All the deer I seen came out of velvet 2 weeks early this year and there are rubs and scrapes coming up everywhere all the sudden. I was one that always said Its the same time every year but I really believe were in the transition period now and the pre rut is right around the corner. Ive seen bucks grunting already and been hearing alot of people say they swear they seen bucks chasing. Ive never seen any of this happen this early. Good luck all.


if pre-rut is right around the corner, that means nothing is going on right now, which means its the same time every year. People think just because they see a deer grunt or chase another deer its peak rut. chill out

thanks for the clarification though


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Quick everyone run to walmart and buy the rest of the tinks 69!!!


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

mxdkfreestyle13 said:


> Hunted Saturday and Monday. Have seen around 30 does and 7 or 8 different bucks but nothing worth shooting this early. One is a nice 8 pointer that is young and he is going to get the pass until next year. 2 other 8 points that just aren't what im looking for either. going to wait another week before i go sit one spot. Waiting for more serious rutting activity to kick in. The big boys always show up there once it kicks in. My uncle has seen 2 or 3 giants there this year one that should go 160-170 so hopefully i see him in 2 weeks!
> 
> Picture is of the 8 point im letting go until next year. can't wait to see how big he gets


Love to see this hope he makes it


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Well I pulled two cameras and have some bucks working my pee scrape. Not much activity at my spot with all the buck in the summer. There is a large farm with a ton of corn standing 1/4 mile up the road and my spot is really just a good funnel for the rut, so deer have disappeared. A few young ones hit the scrape but nothing I've been after. Had a nice 2.5 year old 8 pointer hanging out at another woodlot I hunt. got 35 pics of him while he posed for my camera over fifteen minutes or so. 

Going out this afternoon on a large tree farm that usually holds big deer. Haven't hunted there since last October during the Nor' Easter when I saw a reall nice young 100" 8 pointer. I'd like to see him again tonight.


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice Deer


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

saturday is the next time ill be in the tree... ugh im usually tagged out by now. first time i've had to hunt after the first week, past 4 years have laid down 4 120"+ bucks either opening day or during the first week... love taking advantage of those summer patterns haha good luck everyone


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Things should become real good over the next 2 weeks as long as this cooler weather stays around


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Can't wait till tomorrow so I can get in the stand.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Just scheduled the 1st 2nd 3rd of November and the 8th 9th 10th of november off should be a solid 6 days to be in Pa. I live and work just north of NYC but travel back several times a fall. Pretty pumped we have some good deer in SW Pa.


----------



## Kpap21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone having any luck with light rattling yet?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

We need this wind to die down


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

It's supposed to die down tonight. Should be good for tomorrow morning's hunt. I need a nice 1.5 year old doe for my freezer.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Kpap21 said:


> Anyone having any luck with light rattling yet?


Wednesday I did a light/brief rattling sequence. Within minutes I had what I estimated to be a 2.5yo 8pt, 15-16" spread appear. Not a shooter for me. The down side was that he was so intent upon locating the other buck and he hung around at 20 or so yards what seemed like forever.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1494990


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Sat a stand thats SICK with acorns, been seing a bachelor group of dinks and one good buck there. Didnt see a deer from the stand again.. going out with the dog in the a.m. for grouse and gettin back in a tree early afternoon for the rest of the day.


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

Tomorrow morning is going to be a cold one! Hopefully with early season muzzleloaders and the high pressure we get some nice movement. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

Sat up on the ridge this morning and 2 does came by about 930. Just doesnt seem like they are moving.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

ollie6x47 said:


> Sat up on the ridge this morning and 2 does came by about 930. Just doesnt seem like they are moving.


x2...i have more white and chestnut acorns near my stand than you could imagine....not a deer this morning


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

Had a single doe come by feeding around 8:45 and then two groups of 3 around 9:00. Heading back out around 3, hope the buck movement picks up. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Sitting on an oak flat tonight boardered by a thicket. Have a scrape at 30 yards, I was so excited to hunt this spot then I heard the crack of a 22 behind me... I can never win seriously


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

In my stand now. Should start to see movement in the next 2hrs


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

Had a small buck following 2 does this morning grunting. Then i totally screwed up a shot on a big 8 point. My lower cam hit my stand. I still feel sick.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

This early inline bull**** is the most pathetic season the PGC has ever put in place. I hope they read this post. I was in the middle of a civil war tonight over a couple yearling does. Keep the damn orange army out of the woods until firearms season rolls around. I needed to rant..


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

dra710 said:


> Lucky enough to arrow this 2B buck on Monday 10/1 at around 6:30during my first sit of the year. He was still in his bachelor group on late summer pretty predictable pattern. Intercepted him in bettween a very thick bedding area on his way to an oak ridge that was raining acorns.
> View attachment 1488425
> View attachment 1488428
> View attachment 1488432
> ...


Allegheny holds some monsters, looks like you took out one of the them. great buck


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

Still after one of these bucks.

* 









* 









*


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

I agree with hoyt1021, as archery hunters we only have the first two weeks to ourselves after that, you got muzzle loaders, small game, junior, senior hunts, etc. etc., I agree that the juniors and seniors should have a hunt, but make it right after archery goes out, make it the same time as bear season, that way you have the chance to harvest a bear or a deer. If they don't want to do this then extend our archery season like Ohio does. And please cut the doe licenses allotment down to nothing for two years, it's pretty bad when you can go several hunts and not see a deer, this makes introducing a young hunter to deer hunting pretty frustrating, especially when they don't see anything.


----------



## harveywallhangr (Feb 6, 2011)

Southpaw, I agree with you.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

southpaw3d said:


> I agree with hoyt1021, as archery hunters we only have the first two weeks to ourselves after that, you got muzzle loaders, small game, junior, senior hunts, etc. etc., I agree that the juniors and seniors should have a hunt, but make it right after archery goes out, make it the same time as bear season, that way you have the chance to harvest a bear or a deer. If they don't want to do this then extend our archery season like Ohio does. And please cut the doe licenses allotment down to nothing for two years, it's pretty bad when you can go several hunts and not see a deer, this makes introducing a young hunter to deer hunting pretty frustrating, especially when they don't see anything.


Yea,it is real fun sitting in your stand for hrs and rambo comes strolling by at prime time with his ml trying to wack bambi. I put a post about it on huntingpa.com and got flamed by the non diehard bowhunters about "why"we need a early gun season. The deer go more nocturnal after they get shot at.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

I agree in lines and rifles have no place in the archery woods. On a side note reports from western Pa scraping and rubbing is starting to pick up.


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is a seven point i passed up the 2nd sat, holding out for something bigger.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

mxdkfreestyle13 said:


> Hunted Saturday and Monday. Have seen around 30 does and 7 or 8 different bucks but nothing worth shooting this early. One is a nice 8 pointer that is young and he is going to get the pass until next year. 2 other 8 points that just aren't what im looking for either. going to wait another week before i go sit one spot. Waiting for more serious rutting activity to kick in. The big boys always show up there once it kicks in. My uncle has seen 2 or 3 giants there this year one that should go 160-170 so hopefully i see him in 2 weeks!
> 
> Picture is of the 8 point im letting go until next year. can't wait to see how big he gets


he would be toast if he was in my back yard


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree..though i dont see alot of muzzleloader hunters and encounters have been pleasant. We already have a muzzleloader season after christmas.. it should have been included there..

Side note, sat a favorite spot for the first time this season. Had a small bear come in round 4pm, a 6pt round 5pm and a doe, at 6.. made for a fun evening on stand.. wont be back in that area til the last week of Oct. Have 2 killer rut sets there...BRING IT!


----------



## scott hepner (Jul 10, 2011)

hi i hunt in 5c near south mountain near emmaus. yesterday morning i saw a nice 8 point buck about 90 yds away .now i have a 3d target out in the feild of a buck from the summer practice. i been watching this buck for a few mins now and he sees the 3d target and come up to it and attack it knock it over it was pretty cool to see .now have i should of grouted to see if this have come to me or not thanks scotty


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

x-finder said:


> Yea,it is real fun sitting in your stand for hrs and rambo comes strolling by at prime time with his ml trying to wack bambi. I put a post about it on huntingpa.com and got flamed by the non diehard bowhunters about "why"we need a early gun season. The deer go more nocturnal after they get shot at.



Im not too sure about that HPA site.... there are a couple useful forums and thats about it.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Who's getting out today in PA? Oh that's right......nobody.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

nicko said:


> Who's getting out today in PA? Oh that's right......nobody.


That is funny there! Best day to hunt in PA is sunday,not much pressure. HAHA!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Had a decent 8 point come in chasing a doe on Saturday afternoon. I already shot my buck so the doe had to get it.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

nicko said:


> Who's getting out today in PA? Oh that's right......nobody.


I am. Not to hunt of course, lol. But after hunting all last week and not seeing one single deer from my stand I want to take a walk and look at a different spot. I love being in the woods this time of year but when I have bow in my hand I want to at least see deer. It's frustrating that after only 2 weeks I am already feeling burnt out due to lack of deer sightings.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

Hoyt1021 said:


> This early inline bull**** is the most pathetic season the PGC has ever put in place. I hope they read this post. I was in the middle of a civil war tonight over a couple yearling does. Keep the damn orange army out of the woods until firearms season rolls around. I needed to rant..


x2 man....


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Squirrel said:


> I am. Not to hunt of course, lol. But after hunting all last week and not seeing one single deer from my stand I want to take a walk and look at a different spot. I love being in the woods this time of year but when I have bow in my hand I want to at least see deer. It's frustrating that after only 2 weeks I am already feeling burnt out due to lack of deer sightings.


I was in the same boat as you last year squirrel. The acorn crop crashed last year in my area and deer were few and far between. Look into spots you wouldn't regularly consider and the thickest nastiest spots you can find.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm glad you guys agree with me... on a better note, yesterday at 1:30 coming back from scouting had a 2.5 year old 8pt dogging a doe like it was the first week of november. Then we went out spotting and watched one of our hit list bucks chase a doe across the road and into the field. After that we found a new buck.. a giant.. main frame 10 with kicked dogging does all through the cut corn..is this really happening already?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> I am. Not to hunt of course, lol. But after hunting all last week and not seeing one single deer from my stand I want to take a walk and look at a different spot. I love being in the woods this time of year but when I have bow in my hand I want to at least see deer. It's frustrating that after only 2 weeks I am already feeling burnt out due to lack of deer sightings.


This is exactly how I feel, I haven't seen a deer from the tree in 5 sits never hunting the same spot twice. I'm so disgusted


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

nicko said:


> I was in the same boat as you last year squirrel. The acorn crop crashed last year in my area and deer were few and far between. Look into spots you wouldn't regularly consider and the thickest nastiest spots you can find.


That's what the spot is like that I am going to check out, so I'm glad it seems I at least had the right idea.


----------



## WAF4011 (Apr 29, 2012)

*My first buck*

I was hunting on the southern border of 1B around the Titusville area. Friday evening I didn't see anything. Saturday morning I got in at first light, and had a group of three does walk in front of me. Being that this was my first bow season and only my third hunting season, I couldn't stop my heart from racing!! They were grazing so I had probably fifteen minutes before they got into range, and I tried to control my breathing but there was no helping myself. I was so excited, in fact, that when I drew my bow, I had my finger on the trigger of my release, so before I got the string back to anchor, the arrow flew and missed by several feet, and the doe all laughed at me and ran away. I saw probably five more doe in the next hour, but nothing close enough for me to shoot at. 

I walked back to camp to eat breakfast and was back in the tree at about 10. Within fifteen minutes, I saw the buck in the picture about thirty yards directly down wind of me. He spent about a minute licking branches and creating a scrape. I knew I couldn't let him get to the spot where I had recovered my arrow from my earlier miss, so I squared up for an earlier shot than I would have wanted. He changed course, however, and walked right toward my stand. When he got to about ten yards, he looked up at me, and I drew as soon as he ducked his head. I let fly as soon as he looked up again. The arrow hit a bit lower than I intended, but I got a piece of both lungs and his heart. The arrow passed through the chest cavity and also went through the left foreleg. He piled up about 75 yards away, which I thought was a bit far. Since I couldn't see where he landed, I let him sit for an hour and a half, and he was already stiffening up when I got to him. I didn't have it weighed, but he was an 8 point with small brow tines. I couldn't be more excited.

The hole on his right side is the entrance, and the exit wound is a little smaller, but comes out the arm pit area and pierces the left foreleg.




























2012 Hoyt Rampage XT
Slick Trick Standards


----------



## byodes25 (Mar 1, 2011)

My wife shot this little guy last night, but we waited until morning to recover it. After she shot, I saw him running towards me and he bedded down. For some reason, he got up from his bed and ran towards me then made a circle back to his bed. he then got back up and walked up a small hill. I thought it was a liver hit so wee didn't search last night. Boy was I wrong! She took out his heart and one lung. Her stats are Elite Hunter 25" Gold Tip 35/55 (don't know the GPI) Rage 40 KE 100 gr Carter Just Bcuz. It's her second year bowhunting and this is her first with a bow (2nd overall). I couldn't be happier!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

this little warm up will slow things down a bit one day morning low 24 next day morning low 52 crap weather .


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

byodes25 said:


> My wife shot this little guy last night...


Congrats to your wife!


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Waf4011 nice job on the buck!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I asked off for friday at the last possible second seeing that incoming cold weather. I hunted KNOWN bedding areas all day friday and saturday morning and didnt see a tail. I did about 10am see a bunch of guys driving with muzzleloaders. As if an early muzzy season isnt bad enough lets drive that season now too!

Of the five times I have been out I have seen deer one sit. Told my buddy yesterday this very well might be my last early archery season in central pa. When I cant travel, I might not even bother to go if its not snowing. There are so many people who hunt this area who do the stupidest things that I cant even comprehend what made them do it on top of an already low herd its just not worth my time.

I would rather travel, hunt two days of october and see deer then hunt every day, busting my back carrying and hanging stands for nothing. I havent even hunted the same stands twice, I also pay extreme attention to the wind so I can only imagine the poor suckers who dont put a 1/3 of the effort into a season that I do. Their hope here at best is nothing but 100% pure luck.

The private lands I drive past have deer, heck I saw one friday standing in a field eating at 3pm and then another yesterday morning at 11am standing in the middle of the highway eating. Anyone who thinks that this is enjoyable hunting must not have very many braincells left or they have never been to or seen a season that is good. It gets progressively worse every year. AR doesnt even stand a chance when you have so few deer guys kill the first buck they see, while I dont do it, I certainly dont blame them.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

So, does this swing back to warmer days and cool not so cold night change anyone's game plan for the next week? I know this is the period of no moon, but not sure how much that makes a difference. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## WAF4011 (Apr 29, 2012)

x-finder said:


> Waf4011 nice job on the buck!


Thank you. I couldn't be happier. I am a bowhunter for life now.


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have yet to see any bucks in chase but have noticed in the past few days that the bachelor groups have split and lone does are becoming more common. I've also found the scraping/rubbing activity picking up. Threw up a trail cam looking over an active scrape yesterday, I'll be interested to see how often it's being visited.

Had a great buck (either an 8 or 9) on a b-line towards me last evening. He made it to 35 yards and on a popular hiking trail on the state land above me someone decided they wanted to hear how their voice echoed...needless to say, he wasn't feeling it and turned around. Best time of the year is upon us for sure.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Nope my game plan for the week is either squirrel with my boy or deer with the boy tomorrow. Football practice tues. And wed... skipping practice thurs. To take the gun out for a doe with him.. vaca in for friday to work on does with my daughter or my boy.. pheasant hunting saturday morning.. football game at 430 satrday.. hopefully i can take my gramps for a ride to look for a doe before dark. Hes disabled and has a permit to use a vehicle as a blind and i have a spot in mind..


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

byodes25 said:


> My wife shot this little guy last night, but we waited until morning to recover it. After she shot, I saw him running towards me and he bedded down. For some reason, he got up from his bed and ran towards me then made a circle back to his bed. he then got back up and walked up a small hill. I thought it was a liver hit so wee didn't search last night. Boy was I wrong! She took out his heart and one lung. Her stats are Elite Hunter 25" Gold Tip 35/55 (don't know the GPI) Rage 40 KE 100 gr Carter Just Bcuz. It's her second year bowhunting and this is her first with a bow (2nd overall). I couldn't be happier!
> View attachment 1496207


ThaT's awesome bud! The smile on her face says it all. I am right up the road from you guys in greensburg.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

took my little cousin squirell huntin sat with .22s...we both limetrd out near one of my stands...no maybe I wont overrun there later on in the season lol...prolly not lol


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

CBB said:


> Nope my game plan for the week is either squirrel with my boy or deer with the boy tomorrow. Football practice tues. And wed... skipping practice thurs. To take the gun out for a doe with him.. vaca in for friday to work on does with my daughter or my boy.. pheasant hunting saturday morning.. football game at 430 satrday.. hopefully i can take my gramps for a ride to look for a doe before dark. Hes disabled and has a permit to use a vehicle as a blind and i have a spot in mind..


Are you still married? Haha. Ain't no way my wife would let me miss dinner that many times in one week. Good luck. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## teedoff (Feb 6, 2010)

Dropped an old 8 point yesterday evening, I had a cough and then used a grunt to cover it up and he came right in.







sorry only pics that were taken.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice job....


----------



## djb0724 (Jan 19, 2009)

Got this one friday night


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone headin out today, got today off but I think I will stick around home and get some things done. Wayy too warm and windy for me.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

StrikeForce said:


> Are you still married? Haha. Ain't no way my wife would let me miss dinner that many times in one week. Good luck.
> 
> Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.




We've been together for 12 years, married for 9 1/2.. we've had our share of issues about hunting but we're still together! Her first buck was a 10pt in 2003 she doesnt hunt as much as she used to but i still do! Maybe mre!


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

teedoff said:


> Dropped an old 8 point yesterday evening, I had a cough and then used a grunt to cover it up and he came right in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Buck another one falls in Little Iowa aka " SW Pa "


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great deer


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

just got my first pic of this fella out of velvet.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Hunted Friday afternoon and saw 5 bucks. Two 5 pointers, a 4, a 3 and a spike, no does anywhere. The spike and 3 point were fighting pretty good, multiple times. The other three were all together and came in to check out the fight. Nice night on stand.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

CBB said:


> We've been together for 12 years, married for 9 1/2.. we've had our share of issues about hunting but we're still together! Her first buck was a 10pt in 2003 she doesnt hunt as much as she used to but i still do! Maybe mre!


Congrats man. Just got my wife of 3 years a bow so maybe she'll be out in the future. We're trying to find the perfect balance this year, but its hard. Being in the woods is addictive. Good luck! 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

went out this morning, didnt see anything but squirrels.

hopefully tonight will be better,got some of my target bucks on cam in the daylight


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck to you too!!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

djb0724 said:


> Got this one friday night
> View attachment 1496968


Awesome deer man, what part of the state?


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well been out a few days. had a giant 10 pointer with kickers walk by. No shot was ever offered though even at 30 yards. Came through a thick trail uphill of me and never quite cleared enough figured it was the deer my uncle was talking about. After seeing him i find out it isn't the same deer! That means 2 deer scoring in the 160's plus in the area. Can't wait to get out again later this week and especially when the rut starts hitting. Haven't seen any chasing etc in the area, just a few scrapes and some little guys sparring. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

I was out Saturday morning. Saw about 10 deer in total. Of the ones I could make out clearly, all of them were young bucks 1.5yr olds or very small 2.5yr olds. They were sparring, posturing and generally acting like teenagers. It made for an entertain but cold morning. Hopefully, there grandfather's will be heating up soon and get to their feet. There are new rubs everywhere and the does seem to be spreading out quite a bit.


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

Here is a pic of a buck I took on the 8th. Almost a 16" inside spread. Another big bodied deer slipped by 5-10 minutes before it was light enough to shoot. I am thinking it was one of the studs that have showed up on the trail camera. My deer came in about 7:15 to a scrap and I dropped him at 26 yards. Nice deer for our area, not a monster but even these nice 2.5 year olds dont come around too often where we are. Hopefully my dad can get on other bucks we were seeing on the trail cam. Lots of buck moving the past two weeks. It may get tougher without the cold front.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Had a great afternoon sit in 5C. Around 5:30 the deer started moving. Alot of does and fawns. Today they came right to me. I watched and videod a decent 8pt for awhile, he was grunting away. Saw 2 smaller bucks, held out for one of the big guys but they never showed. Arrowed a large doe. 16 yard shot. Arrow lodged in far shoulder, destroying it. She went about 50 yards which is the furthest I've had one go with the Reapers. My Son shot a nice doe on another property a few miles away. Put a trail cam on his gut pile hoping for some 'yote pics...
View attachment 1498359


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Hunted last night in a creek bottom pinch point. The wind was right for this spot, but with all the corn still up down the road I wasn't seeing any bucks on my trail cam there in the previous weeks. I figured give it a shot because on the same day in 2003 I killed my Ginger Root buck at this spot, and the weather conditions were exactly the same. I didn't see a thing until 6:22, when a young buck came down the hill out of the bedding area. I was sitting on the ground and when I first saw him he was 30 yards away and heading on a route to pass me at 18 yards. I immediately started scanning up the hill for any other, hopefully mature, bucks that might be coming. I could hear the young buck still walking and and when I glanced over to see where he was He came to a screaching halt and was alert and staring right at me. The damn bugger spooked and bounded back up the hill side and stopped. He then started snorting and the game was over. I don't know what happend but he definetly noticed my netting I had in front of me and possibly a reflection on the waining light on my eyeglasses. I just hope there weren't any of the mature bucks I'm after with him and spooked as well.

Pic of Ginger Root and the young Abraham Lincoln that busted me.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

good job guys


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice deer PA hunters!!


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

saw a decent 7 point chasing a doe last night never came in for a shot though. going out again tonight and skipping all my classes tomorrow. got that buck on camera checking his scrape every day at 5:30pm so hopefully whack him stay in the stand and try to get a doe with the ol smoke pole. got my room mate tagging along with the camera so hopefully get a video too.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Headed to Forest county tomorrow night for youth season with my son hope he gets some action.


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

kylehey said:


> Here is a pic of a buck I took on the 8th. Almost a 16" inside spread. Another big bodied deer slipped by 5-10 minutes before it was light enough to shoot. I am thinking it was one of the studs that have showed up on the trail camera. My deer came in about 7:15 to a scrap and I dropped him at 26 yards. Nice deer for our area, not a monster but even these nice 2.5 year olds dont come around too often where we are. Hopefully my dad can get on other bucks we were seeing on the trail cam. Lots of buck moving the past two weeks. It may get tougher without the cold front.
> View attachment 1498146


Congrats


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

Headed out with the brother-in-law this afternoon to set up over a scrape. Threw a cam up on it on Saturday afternoon and saw what was using it that evening...hoping he's had his picture taken daily. If he comes in, the BIL gets the go ahead, I'll be working the camera.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

hunting is hard here in 2c as well only saw maybe 4 deer all year getting pretty fed up with the PA way of hunting.... smoke poles need to stay out of the woods. On top of doe license need to be cut back durastically or just take it back to 3 days like it was back in the day. PGC is not my favorite group seems like they do everything back ass words and i have family members that are in it... morons


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Finally got the buck I really want on camera. Unfortunately, after having permission to hunt both the woods where my stand is and the field to access the stand, I was told yesterday I am no longer permitted to cross the field to my stand. That means I will need to access my stand from the opposite side. I have never entered from that direction, but plan to Saturday afternoon. I hope entering from that direction won't spook deer. I just don't get why one day a landowner says sure go ahead and hunt and then a few months later tells you not to be on their land or they will call the cops. Because I will now be entering my stand through a good chunk of woods I might only be able to hunt it evenings. I plan on putting a magnum scrape drip over a mock scrape and hopefully I can get this big guy to be moving during the day. He is at the top of my hit list. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gsEkoIABPg&feature=plcp


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

tyepsu said:


> Finally got the buck I really want on camera. Unfortunately, after having permission to hunt both the woods where my stand is and the field to access the stand, I was told yesterday I am no longer permitted to cross the field to my stand. That means I will need to access my stand from the opposite side. I have never entered from that direction, but plan to Saturday afternoon. I hope entering from that direction won't spook deer. I just don't get why one day a landowner says sure go ahead and hunt and then a few months later tells you not to be on their land or they will call the cops. Because I will now be entering my stand through a good chunk of woods I might only be able to hunt it evenings. I plan on putting a magnum scrape drip over a mock scrape and hopefully I can get this big guy to be moving during the day. He is at the top of my hit list.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gsEkoIABPg&feature=plcp


That's a great deer Tye, good luck with him.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Father scores this morning in Sw Pa I have 9 days in the last 3 weeks I will be off


----------



## twnorton (Aug 11, 2012)

Had two young bucks walk 20 feet in front of my stand where I put an esterous bomb. I would say they were about 1 1/2 years old. saw em come in across the field, grunted and they bee-lined right for the scent. picked up my bow and drew back and preceeded to drop my grunt out of the stand. It didnt even bother them. saw they were only 4 pts so I let em go. still chasing the monster 8 running around on my property


----------



## trav1021 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have been reading alot of guys on here discussing the rut and weather or not its the same time every year or if it varies. And just to clear this up im not pulling this from the sky I spend alot of time reasearching to try and make my hunting more productive. Here in PA we have a relativly short rut becasue the further north you go the shorter the days are which means the shorter (Photo period). Whcih I will get back to in a second but what everyone refers to as the pre-rut is gonna be relativly close to the same time of year each year due to bucks shedding velvet, it will vary from buck to buck but in the big picture around the same time of year. When the bucks shed their velvet they no longer need blood flow to the anters to produce growth. Therefor the blood flow has to go some where... The "somewhere" is where testosterone is produced. This causes the bucks to break apart, start claiming their dominance, and slowly but surely start looking for the does to come into heat. Now the peak of the rut varies from year to year by a few weeks this is due to daylight shortening and weather change. The change in daylight or the (Photoperiod) affects the pineal gland in both bucks and doe, which is in charge of their biological time clock its the same gland that says to shed anters or start antler growth. So basically it sets the stage for the rut. The Doe need a cold snap that causes there body temp to change just enough to put them into heat, that cold snap will affect each doe a little different thats why it lasts about 2 weeks. But each Doe has a 24 hour period where she can become pregenant, if she does not 28 days later she has a second chance which explains why the rut usually has two phases with a slow period in the middle. And remember each doe is different so thats whats causes the two week time period. I really hope this helps some guys figure out when the best time is to hunt those big bucks in your area, my best word of advice is to pay close attention to trail cams (when the bucks start shedding) and weather patterns (when there is a time period of a cold snap maybe a few days of cold weather.) I am always willing to learn so if someone has something to add feel free I would like to hear it.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Good info trav. Would turning down the heat and leaving the windows open work on my wife?:wink:
I've also seen a 3rd rut in January.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here you go rutters...

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...caefRhV-g&sig2=mr1b6P0NexceqHVRb--MfQ&cad=rja

The peak breeding falls exactly the same time every year


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Heres page 2 from the same pdf from the PGC


----------



## trav1021 (Oct 11, 2012)

25ft-up said:


> Good info trav. Would turning down the heat and leaving the windows open work on my wife?:wink:
> I've also seen a 3rd rut in January.


hahahahah thats a good one bud lol and Yea i have never seen that but I would imagine that is true becasue if a doe does not get bred the scond go round there must be a third im thinking.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jlh42581 said:


> Here you go rutters...
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...caefRhV-g&sig2=mr1b6P0NexceqHVRb--MfQ&cad=rja
> 
> The peak breeding falls exactly the same time every year


What this tells me is that 25-30 percent of does in PA are knocked up when we can't hunt them. And that peak breeding occurs everytime the same year


----------



## WAF4011 (Apr 29, 2012)

kylehey said:


> Here is a pic of a buck I took on the 8th. Almost a 16" inside spread. Another big bodied deer slipped by 5-10 minutes before it was light enough to shoot. I am thinking it was one of the studs that have showed up on the trail camera. My deer came in about 7:15 to a scrap and I dropped him at 26 yards. Nice deer for our area, not a monster but even these nice 2.5 year olds dont come around too often where we are. Hopefully my dad can get on other bucks we were seeing on the trail cam. Lots of buck moving the past two weeks. It may get tougher without the cold front.
> View attachment 1498146


Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Matt Musto said:


> What this tells me is that 25-30 percent of does in PA are knocked up when we can't hunt them. And that peak breeding occurs everytime the same year


Matt, in my opinion we miss the best two weeks. If youve ever been out the weekend after archery season ends, it looks like a totally different scene when it comes to scrapes and rubs.

I was under the impression that guys were really hurting their chances scouting that week for rifle season. Hindsight being 20/20, theres a fine line that if you can walk it you would get on the freshest sign doing so.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah but the breeding or lock down phase is a tough time to hunt anyway IMO


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

made two mock scrapes and checked earlier 8 scrapes popped up around the mock ones and they destroyed the ones I made, getting in stand shortly


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

When i was out saturday it seemed like a flurry of scraping activity had begun. Looking forward to hunting next week!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I have finally started seeing a scrape or two and I found a HUGE rub the other day (6" diameter tree and it was shredded). I am not saying this has anything to do with the rut I am just excited because I am finally narrowing my search for areas with what I hope is a legal buck LOL.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Starting to see a lot of dead buck along the roadways as well...


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

so have i 


time to pull out the decoy  woooooooooooooooo




Viper69 said:


> Starting to see a lot of dead buck along the roadways as well...


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

trav1021 said:


> Now the peak of the rut varies from year to year by a few weeks this is due to daylight shortening and weather change.


I agree 100%, many other variables other than just the shortening of daylight, tigger them in to esturus. I honestly don't like even commenting on this, because every time you do, most chime in and claims it happens the same time every year, just not true.

Just like the 2 following article that claim "Peak breading is mid-November" Well yes if you are going to take an average over a 7 year period, as most years do peak mid-November, but not all.

In other words they did a study from 2000 to 2007 which included at total of 6,000 does, and claimed 9 out of 10 were breed from mid-Oct. to mid-Dec. This data tells you nothing year to year only collectively over a 7 year period. And when you do the study over a wide span the average will always be mid-Nov., because it happens the most time then, but not all times. If their going to span the data over several years with gestation ranging from mid-Oct. to mid Dec. the average will always be mid-Nov.

Now if they were to break the data down year to year over the 7 year period, it might look like this? 
Total 7 years
Year (1) had 9 out of 10 does breed from mid-Oct. to mid. Nov. meaning the peak this year was the end of Oct.
Year (2,3,4,&5 )had 9 out of 10 does breed from the end of Oct to the end of Nov. meaning the peak was Mid-Nov
Year (6&7) had 9 out of 10 does breed from mid-Nov. to mid Dec. meaning the peak was the end of Nov.

So you can see with data like this the average was still Mid-Nov, but only 4 years out of the 7 were, not all 7 years. With 1 year early than normal, and 2 years later than normal.

As stated their data will always average mid-Nov., but I believe as trav1021 stated it can vary some years a couple weeks or so early or late, with mid Nov. being the Prime average not peak.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Squirrel said:


> I have finally started seeing a scrape or two and I found a HUGE rub the other day (6" diameter tree and it was shredded). I am not saying this has anything to do with the rut I am just excited because I am finally narrowing my search for areas with what I hope is a legal buck LOL.


Do yourself a favor and hunt the terrain as opposed to deer sign. I have hunted scrapes and rub lines for years and they just don't pay off very often unless you can find a scrape in some thick cover. The day I left the sign and found travel routes Such as funnels and pinch points and areas between bedding is the day I started seeing more buck cruising for does. They are there you just have to find them. Good luck


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Do yourself a favor and hunt the terrain as opposed to deer sign. I have hunted scrapes and rub lines for years and they just don't pay off very often unless you can find a scrape in some thick cover. The day I left the sign and found travel routes is the day I started seeing more buck cruising for does. Good luck


I totally agree with this.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Do yourself a favor and hunt the terrain as opposed to deer sign. I have hunted scrapes and rub lines for years and they just don't pay off very often unless you can find a scrape in some thick cover. The day I left the sign and found travel routes Such as funnels and pinch points and areas between bedding is the day I started seeing more buck cruising for does. They are there you just have to find them. Good luck


Guess I should have been more clear. I seldom if ever hunt over the sign. I just like to find it to make sure I am in the right "neck of the woods" so to speak. I hunt public land so if I found this sign, others have too. So I try to find a trail, funnel, etc., something that I think may be part the travel route to the area I found the sign. It has worked pretty well in the past. I never take trophy bucks but hunting public land I am more than happy with a legal buck.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree with this breeding chart. I always hunt Ohio every year the week after Pa. season is over,and it is smoking hot. Which always falls in that Nov.12-18 range.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Best 2 weeks has ALWAYS been the 2 weeks between archery and rifle. Fortunatly I love to bear hunt, and those 2 weeks are put aside for that. I wish we could hunt for deer those 2 weeks with bear, but that topic just gets most rifle hunters' panties all in a bunch. ( disclaimer: I have no issue with rifle hunters). Last year, I hade a monster 10 point show up on camers those 2 weeks between deer seasons, that has never shown up all summer or archery season. I have no idea if he was a local, or cruised into our area that time, but, the best camera action, and big buck sightings in daytime were always those 2 weeks that we can't hunt them. I am not a moon guy, but even Charlie Alshimer said PA was one of the only states that shuts the bow season down right before the action/activity is at it's best. As far as the activity I have seen, nothing down here in 5c, but up in 3b, as of 2 weeks ago, I hung a stand in an area that has major travel routs, a solid rub line of trees almost as big as telephone poles, and I spotted a huge deer before full light in A.M. in the field down trail from my new stand. Never saw the rack, but body size was definatly a big buck. Hopefully he is still around this weekend.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, you guys have been sharing pictures. I saw this guy on Saturday chasing a doe. Never got in range but my neighbor got him on a trail cam. What do you think? I'd like to run into him again. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

went out tonight and it was way hotter than its been and didnt see a thing. hunt was a bust though because they decided today was a good day to trim the edges of my road, a dirt road that only gets used by us few locals, and for some reason decided to cut my private atv trail i have on the edge of my property. the stand i was sitting in is about 60yds from this trail and the same ive seen a buck cruising the past two nights. going out again tomorrow morning and afternoon but im moving to the other side of the property.


----------



## 12Cedars (Aug 4, 2004)

I've been seeing them chasing does and grunting here in NEPA. Right around Scranton area. Cant wait to get up a tree.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

heading out.


good luck and be safe to anyone else thats going out


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Squirrel said:


> Guess I should have been more clear. I seldom if ever hunt over the sign. I just like to find it to make sure I am in the right "neck of the woods" so to speak. I hunt public land so if I found this sign, others have too. So I try to find a trail, funnel, etc., something that I think may be part the travel route to the area I found the sign. It has worked pretty well in the past. I never take trophy bucks but hunting public land I am more than happy with a legal buck.


I would be happy to take a legal one on public land as well. I'm rooting for ya.....good luck


----------



## trav1021 (Oct 11, 2012)

Buckbadger said:


> I agree 100%, many other variables other than just the shortening of daylight, tigger them in to esturus. I honestly don't like even commenting on this, because every time you do, most chime in and claims it happens the same time every year, just not true.
> 
> Just like the 2 following article that claim "Peak breading is mid-November" Well yes if you are going to take an average over a 7 year period, as most years do peak mid-November, but not all.
> 
> ...


Amen to that, thats what I try and tell people. I like to help people be more successful, I enjoy seeing others be successful. Im never out to prove people wrong or start controversy, just trying to be help. like I said before you just have to pay attention to the signs of the deer and the woods becasue the rut is an evolving process and you want to be in the woods when the deer are on their feet and moving.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

You will always have a few deer that come in early and some that come in late. But, the majority of breeding is always and will always be very near the 14th. Biology doesnt change. The majority of the herd isnt going to suddenly start ovulation on day 7 of the cycle rather than day 14. It may vary by a day or two, but several weeks? WOW.

Theres quite a few members on this forum who are QDMA certified and or studied whitetail biology in college. Would be nice if they would chime in here.

I know my buddies herd, about the last week of Oct they give the deer a shot to make sure none of them come into estrous early.

Think about what you guys are claiming here. If the gestation period is roughly 200 days or sometime around the beginning of may, you would have the majority of your fawns dropping when there would more likely than not be some form of snowfall and or no cover to hide in.

Sure, rut dates vary region to region and even slightly in the same state but to think its more than a day or 3 in any direction based on what the state biologists who do this for a living tell you is just a pill I am not willing to swallow.

The chart shows clearly some deer being bred in the begin of oct, some in late nov. If what you claim is true about it varying so widely from year to year the graph would not be a bell curve, it would be fairly static across many weeks.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

One more then I am giving up on the rut debate


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Windy as all heck out there this morning. I was at full draw on a nice 10 pt but he never gave me a good shot, sure is frustrating at times.


----------



## nate3420 (Apr 22, 2012)

mathews xt 600 said:


> I would be happy to take a legal one on public land as well. I'm rooting for ya.....good luck


Public land has tons and tons of legal buck! That is the misconseption these days, everyone thinks you have to go buy a $10,000 a year lease to go kill a legal buck in PA. That is false. I have had so many encounters with monsters on public land. My buddy and his grandfather has killed all their wall hangers on public land. One was a 140. Gotta spend the time and you will be successful!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

It appears when it comes to southern states this can be very true, but its still region specific. Just thought I would throw this out too.

Heres where these maps are coming from: http://mathewsinc.com/21443/as-reli...st-examines-the-rut-peaks-across-the-country/


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

nate3420 said:


> Public land has tons and tons of legal buck! That is the misconseption these days, everyone thinks you have to go buy a $10,000 a year lease to go kill a legal buck in PA. That is false. I have had so many encounters with monsters on public land. My buddy and his grandfather has killed all their wall hangers on public land. One was a 140. Gotta spend the time and you will be successful!


Its not all created equal for sure though. The three up top vs 2 up top and a browtine for instance makes a big difference. I hunt in units of both types.


----------



## nate3420 (Apr 22, 2012)

jlh42581 said:


> It appears when it comes to southern states this can be very true, but its still region specific. Just thought I would throw this out too.
> 
> Heres where these maps are coming from: http://mathewsinc.com/21443/as-reli...st-examines-the-rut-peaks-across-the-country/


This is because Georgia has I believe 6 subspecies of whitetails in the state because their game commision brought deer to the state to help increase the population size, and each subpopulation has a different breeding cycle and time frame


----------



## nate3420 (Apr 22, 2012)

jlh42581 said:


> Its not all created equal for sure though. The three up top vs 2 up top and a browtine for instance makes a big difference. I hunt in units of both types.


You dont have to say this to me. i am from North Western PA, and we have three up top rule. It is even harder for us and it is still possible to kill deer on public land. Im just saying. I know people I have hunting with for a long time that complain because they never get buck because of the antler restriction, well that is because they do no scouting or summer preperation. That is critical! It is very possible for buck to be harvested legally on public land. I have seen many many people do it that have spent some time with scouting.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

nate3420 said:


> You dont have to say this to me. i am from North Western PA, and we have three up top rule. It is even harder for us and it is still possible to kill deer on public land. Im just saying. I know people I have hunting with for a long time that complain because they never get buck because of the antler restriction, well that is because they do no scouting or summer preperation. That is critical! It is very possible for buck to be harvested legally on public land. I have seen many many people do it that have spent some time with scouting.


Im not saying killing a good buck on public land is impossible at all. If it was, I wouldnt go because I have zero private land spots. It is however easier to find a big buck where a big buck exists. Theres big bucks on any land that can hold them but pressure plays a huge roll too. Just down the street from my house theres a deer pushing 170 easy, but he lives in an area that no one can hunt. That same piece has sections open to the public and you might hunt for years to get a couple in range who would make P&Y. This would be the southern end of 2g, when I go to 2d whos annual harvest is three times what my home unit of 4D is and is a 3 up top vs 2 and a brow statistically I have a better chance of not just killing any deer but a bigger buck.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

jlh42581 said:


> You will always have a few deer that come in early and some that come in late. But, the majority of breeding is always and will always be very near the 14th. Biology doesnt change. The majority of the herd isnt going to suddenly start ovulation on day 7 of the cycle rather than day 14. It may vary by a day or two, but several weeks? WOW.
> 
> Theres quite a few members on this forum who are QDMA certified and or studied whitetail biology in college. Would be nice if they would chime in here.
> 
> ...


I agree, however do realize that most guys and what they see from stand may vary greatly year to year depending on the specific deer in the area they hunt. You said that some deer come into estrous early and late so a guy one year could have a deer come in early and he sees all kinds of action, and the next they maybe no see action till late. also if the whole herd could possibly vary by 3 days like you say (i believe it may be a bit longer, say 5 days depending on moon, temp, etc.) wouldn't that make potential for the early does to be even earlier?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Shot my 8 on Oct 13 last Sat not a big as that monster from Pit but nice in my book if I did not take him somone else would have in gun been passing ones up like him for about 5 years not this year.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> I agree, however do realize that most guys and what they see from stand may vary greatly year to year depending on the specific deer in the area they hunt. You said that some deer come into estrous early and late so a guy one year could have a deer come in early and he sees all kinds of action, and the next they maybe no see action till late. also if the whole herd could possibly vary by 3 days like you say (i believe it may be a bit longer, say 5 days depending on moon, temp, etc.) wouldn't that make potential for the early does to be even earlier?


This is exactly what the bell curve graph shows as fact among 6000 does sampled. But the peak date will always be the same, Nov. 14th every year. It also proves that what you said is true. I usually always hunt the first Saturday in November every year and maybe the Friday. Some years I see nothing, others I've seen doe being bred with multiple buck sightings. That doesn't mean the peak was Nov 3rd, per say. 

So what weekend does everyone think will be better this year Oct. 27th, Nov. 3rd or Nov. 10th?


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

I hunt as much public as I do private really only private access I have is a small piece if land behind my parents house. Public land In pa can be great just can't park in the public lot walk in 200 yards and hunt the first good sign I have a lot of success taking the trail less traveled or hunting the rut close to some private lands I know are under strict management deer can't read te posted signs. Public doesn't always mean state game lands either lots of flood plain power companies ect that fall under the public heading in my book I see p and y bucks not all the time but enough to keep me in the game and have even taken a few from time to time last year Friday last week of October I didn't get to western pa until abt 4 am got a few hours of sleep was in stand at 9am not conventional had 4 bucks come within range in 2 hours shot a shooter at 11am on public land


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

cc122368 said:


> Shot my 8 on Oct 13 last Sat not a big as that monster from Pit but nice in my book if I did not take him somone else would have in gun been passing ones up like him for about 5 years not this year.


Congrats and lets see some pics!! What monster in Pittsburg do you speak of?


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

My area in NW PA is just starting to pick up with rubs and scrapes. Still tons of food on for the deer to focus on. Looking to see some better movement this week if the weather cooperates.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

and......................i didnt see a *&%&% thing today 


and only 2 squirrels.....i usually see 50+ LOL


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Beautiful day to be hunting in PA. Had a 4 pointer stalking me this morning. Now I'm in my afternoon set. Aaaahhhh......


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Saturday if the wind cooperates and it stays relatively dry is looking to be a good day to kick things off


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well Saturday starts the youth rifle season so I am waiting till Monday the 29th to hunt again.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Setup tonight between fresh picked corn and a thick bedding area. Saw 2 giants in this field early last night, rubs everywhere... hoping they move in this wind though


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Doubled up on two mature does last night, first time hunting my doe kill stand, got the propper south wind and I had deer on from the time I was going up the ladder til the deer I had to run off when I wanted to get down and start tracking. 

Great hunt after work it was a lot of work though getting two out and quartered. One doe just did not behave very well and managed to not hardly bleed and make it redicilous far on double lungs, brush you have to crawl through didn't help the process. Other read the script and crashed after a short run and easy blood trail. 

forgot to take pictures with all the work going on but Im having my best bow year ever.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

this gun season during bow season in BS....i hate it


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Saw nothing besides the 4 pointer this morning but it was a beautiful warm fall day to be in the woods.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

scottprice said:


> this gun season during bow season in BS....i hate it


I hate muzzle loaders after tonight. Neighbor decided to "site in" 10x right at dusk. Flippin fantastic. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

scottprice said:


> this gun season during bow season in BS....i hate it


Not everyone archery hunts. Some people hate the fact that we get so many weeks to kill deer.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

Matt Musto said:


> This is exactly what the bell curve graph shows as fact among 6000 does sampled. But the peak date will always be the same, Nov. 14th every year. It also proves that what you said is true. I usually always hunt the first Saturday in November every year and maybe the Friday. Some years I see nothing, others I've seen doe being bred with multiple buck sightings. That doesn't mean the peak was Nov 3rd, per say.
> 
> So what weekend does everyone think will be better this year Oct. 27th, Nov. 3rd or Nov. 10th?


I'm hoping Nov. 3rd, i'll be up at my boss' place again. 600 acres and they don't kill does. Last year i was there nov. 12 and I killed a 108" 8. place is awesome.


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Viper69 said:


> Well Saturday starts the youth rifle season so I am waiting till Monday the 29th to hunt again.


It started Thursday


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

scottprice said:


> this gun season during bow season in BS....i hate it


Wont matter one little bit


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Well haste makes waste! I lost my best honey hole for the simple fact that I have not had a chance to go see the owner and have basically been ASSuming it was my place, and neglected to confirm this. I've killed my two biggest bucks there and I am sick to my stomach. The guy was super nice about it but basically I'm out. The new guy works at the nursery and basically hunts everyday, which is not smart at this small piece.

Any way I put my cam out on a fresh scrape that I found and whizzed in it. Maybe it's a monster and it will all be good.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I like how Ohio has their Jr hunting weekend the weekend before Thanksgiving. If we did that in PA, it would be during the bear season and I think that would be great. Chances are, young hunters would see more during November that October. Plus, more people woiuld be in the woods moving around due to bear season. my .02

Good luck to all Saturday. Hoping to see some bone for the first time this season.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Kighty7 said:


> I like how Ohio has their Jr hunting weekend the weekend before Thanksgiving. If we did that in PA, it would be during the bear season and I think that would be great. Chances are, young hunters would see more during November that October. Plus, more people woiuld be in the woods moving around due to bear season. my .02
> 
> Good luck to all Saturday. Hoping to see some bone for the first time this season.


That would be perfect for the youth season.


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS (Oct 29, 2002)

Kighty7 said:


> I like how Ohio has their Jr hunting weekend the weekend before Thanksgiving. If we did that in PA, it would be during the bear season and I think that would be great. Chances are, young hunters would see more during November that October. Plus, more people woiuld be in the woods moving around due to bear season. my .02
> 
> Good luck to all Saturday. Hoping to see some bone for the first time this season.


I really like this idea but it makes sense so the game commission wouldnt even consider it.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

i just sent this email to the PGC....lets see if i get a response


Hello, 
As an avid archery hunter, i have some issues with the early doe season. I see it as nothing but an inconvenience for archery hunters who put time in scouting, just to have guys trampling around aimlessly blasting away. I have a suggestions that would still give opportunities for a youth/doe season, but doesn't inconvenience archery hunters. Here it is...

Ohio has their Jr hunting weekend the weekend before Thanksgiving. If we did that in PA, it would be during the bear season and I think that would be great. Not only would archery hunters not be disturbed, but youth would have a chance at a deer and a bear! Chances are, young hunters would see more during November than October anyway! Plus, more people would be in the woods moving around due to bear season. 

Id really appreciate a response to my idea since i never got a response in any prior emails i have sent to the PGC. I don't see how anyone could disagree that this idea would make everyone happy. Just because not everyone bow hunts, doesn't mean we should be inconvenienced with gun hunters in a time of year so look forward to so much.

-Scott Price


----------



## WhitetailWriter (Oct 14, 2008)

I recently moved to North Dakota from PA and I have to say I don't miss these discussions! Not only can you hunt on Sundays here, archery season begins at or just before the first of September and goes through January. There is no "time off" like in PA. The gun season is much shorter and the number of gun tags they issue is pretty small. There were only 44,000 issued this year. Archery, on the other hand, can be bought over the counter and you can use your tag for an either sex mule deer or whitetail. While I miss being home, I certainly don't miss the screwy regulations.


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

that would be nice, no time off for archery.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Tomorrow should be a good day at the scapes for trail cam activity after this soaking today. Wish I could hunt but I'm booked on Saturday with nothing to do on Sunday....


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

WhitetailWriter said:


> I recently moved to North Dakota from PA and I have to say I don't miss these discussions! Not only can you hunt on Sundays here, archery season begins at or just before the first of September and goes through January. There is no "time off" like in PA. The gun season is much shorter and the number of gun tags they issue is pretty small. There were only 44,000 issued this year. Archery, on the other hand, can be bought over the counter and you can use your tag for an either sex mule deer or whitetail. While I miss being home, I certainly don't miss the screwy regulations.


The deer get plenty of rest in PA that is for sure. 

Being an election year I got to thinking about what my platform would be if I was running for President of the PGC. Hear are my 10 most important issues to help make PA a great state for sportsmen.

1. Non-Resident licenses will be reciprocal or 175 not including Archery Tag or Muzzeloader, which ever is greater.
2. Sundays will be open for all hunting for whatever current season is running.
3. Youth rifle and Muzzeloader antlerless will be the week following Archery and concurrent with bear season
4. Bear Archery is concurrent with the last two weeks of Deer Archery season.
5. Doe season will run until the opener of Rifle Season. The last three days of Rifle (Statewide), late Muzzeloader and Archery. No hunter may obtain more than 1 tag for each zone or more than 6 total tags (Statewide)
6. Tracking dogs for use in recovery, open immediately!
7. Antler restrictions are 3 to a side (Statewide). Exception for a contest of the deers age of 3.5 years or older. If buck ages 3 or better no fine will be issued.
8. Button bucks will be tagged as a buck. Tag will be used for actual sex of animal including antlered doe .
9. Major increase of fines and jail time for Game law offenders. 
10 More jobs working for the PGC to clean up this mess.


----------



## WhitetailWriter (Oct 14, 2008)

Matt Musto said:


> The deer get plenty of rest in PA that is for sure.
> 
> Being an election year I got to thinking about what my platform would be if I was running for President of the PGC. Hear are my 10 most important issues to help make PA a great state for sportsmen.
> 
> ...


Hard to argue with any of those. Problem is it's not just the PGC you have to convince because there is an entire army of Representatives and Senators in suits that like to intervene in game law there. PA remains the only state with separate game and fish commissions, and with so much influence by politicians (although some of this goes on in other states...search recent bear and hunting with dogs legislation in California). Commissioners aren't elected, they're appointed. Many of them aren't qualified to be on the commission. It goes on and on.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Matt Musto said:


> The deer get plenty of rest in PA that is for sure.
> 
> Being an election year I got to thinking about what my platform would be if I was running for President of the PGC. Hear are my 10 most important issues to help make PA a great state for sportsmen.
> 
> ...


I agree with all except #7. I did most all my hunting in 3A growing up, which is a 3 point to 1 side area. I now live and hunt in 2A, which is a 3 up (was 4 point to 1 side) WMU. That 1 extra point that a buck must have on one side protects so many more 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 year old bucks and the differences in quality are night and day. I would like to see the current antler restrictions that are only in place for a few western PA WMU's to be made effective statewide. The no Sunday hunting law is BS and someone needs to bring a class action lawsuit against the legislature to get it overturned. It gets old hearing from the religious nuts how they think the secular world interferes with their rights, but that law is just one example of the negative that comes when you let religious nuts interfere with common sense.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

just got this response from the PGC to my letter...that was quick!

_Scott, Thanks for your suggestion. We often get good ideas from the hundreds of letters from hunters. Comm.
Dave Schreffler_


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

and another response!

_Thank you for your comments, which I will share with the Board._


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

scottprice said:


> and another response!
> 
> _Thank you for your comments, which I will share with the Board._


pretty plain BS answer


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

WhitetailWriter said:


> Hard to argue with any of those. Problem is it's not just the PGC you have to convince because there is an entire army of Representatives and Senators in suits that like to intervene in game law there. PA remains the only state with separate game and fish commissions, and with so much influence by politicians (although some of this goes on in other states...search recent bear and hunting with dogs legislation in California). Commissioners aren't elected, they're appointed. Many of them aren't qualified to be on the commission. It goes on and on.


I am well aware of how it is set up and you are correct, it is atroscious that politics govern how our game laws are effected. I was just dreaming


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

tyepsu said:


> I agree with all except #7. I did most all my hunting in 3A growing up, which is a 3 point to 1 side area. I now live and hunt in 2A, which is a 3 up (was 4 point to 1 side) WMU. That 1 extra point that a buck must have on one side protects so many more 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 year old bucks and the differences in quality are night and day. I would like to see the current antler restrictions that are only in place for a few western PA WMU's to be made effective statewide. The no Sunday hunting law is BS and someone needs to bring a class action lawsuit against the legislature to get it overturned. It gets old hearing from the religious nuts how they think the secular world interferes with their rights, but that law is just one example of the negative that comes when you let religious nuts interfere with common sense.


Three up is fine but I would still enact a "judgment kill clause" with any deer over 3.5 would be exempt from a fine and confiscation of the rack. That way mature 4, 5 and 6 pointers can be legally taken. And what is so bad about teaching youngsters and or adults how to judge age.

HUSH is bringing a class action lawsuit to the Supreme Court.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

Matt Musto said:


> HUSH is bringing a class action lawsuit to the Supreme Court.


cool!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

Matt Musto said:


> The deer get plenty of rest in PA that is for sure.
> 
> Being an election year I got to thinking about what my platform would be if I was running for President of the PGC. Hear are my 10 most important issues to help make PA a great state for sportsmen.
> 
> ...


Disagree with the last part of #5 and all of #8. does #5 include special regs area and i would agree with it if you were allowed to get 2 tags per zone. How are you suppose to tell if its a button buck from 100 yards? I've seen some very obvious BBs and some not so obvious BBs. then throw in the fact that hunting in thick areas you may be positive there aren't antlers but no way to tell little bumps... there is just too much room for error and the price being my one and only buck tag?? no thanks.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> Disagree with the last part of #5 and all of #8. does #5 include special regs area and i would agree with it if you were allowed to get 2 tags per zone. How are you suppose to tell if its a button buck from 100 yards? I've seen some very obvious BBs and some not so obvious BBs. then throw in the fact that hunting in thick areas you may be positive there aren't antlers but no way to tell little bumps... there is just too much room for error and the price being my one and only buck tag?? no thanks.


Ok I'm willing to compromise. You can use a doe tag, but there is a 25 dollar Mistake Kill fine issued and we get to keep the nubs. Sepical regs will be 2 tags per zone.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Matt Musto said:


> Three up is fine but I would still enact a "judgment kill clause" with any deer over 3.5 would be exempt from a fine and confiscation of the rack. That way mature 4, 5 and 6 pointers can be legally taken. And what is so bad about teaching youngsters and or adults how to judge age.
> 
> HUSH is bringing a class action lawsuit to the Supreme Court.



The problem I have with teaching people how to judge age is very evident in many of the threads here. The last one I saw that had people guess to the age I saw anywhere from 2.5 to 7.5, and some just said 'older than 7.5'. Look how much complaining there is still about simply counting points! Imagine if guys had to judge age. I also just saw a deer that scored in the low 140's (gross, I didn't score it but was told what teh score was, caveat:I don't even know how to). It had a tag in the ear. The Game Commission had tagged it the year before. They told the guy it was 2.5 years old. They claim they pulled a tooth and aged it last year. When you look at the deer, there is no way anyone would ever claim it was 2.5. They tagged it after it had dropped antlers so they were surprised as **** when the guy told them it had a 20.5" inside spread. (this is straight from the guy, not a friend of a friend of a sister's husband) If they can be that different, how could we expect the average hunter to age deer on the hoof?


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hooray I got a PA buck!


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I actually like the idea of using your buck tag if you shoot a button buck. Maybe that will get some of the lazy PA hunters to actually look at what they are shooting rather than emptying their clip at the first deer they see. As for as archery season, it is easy to tell the difference between a mature doe and a button buck. The numbers over the last 10 years will make some think we shoot a lot more doe than buck now, but that just isn't the case. The PGC estimates the antlerless kill is made up of 22% to 24% button bucks. If you subtract that number from the antlerless harvest and add it to the antlered harvest, we still shoot more buck than doe.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

Matt Musto said:


> Ok I'm willing to compromise. You can use a doe tag, but there is a 25 dollar Mistake Kill fine issued and we get to keep the nubs. Sepical regs will be 2 tags per zone.


i don't think 2 tags per zone will control the population in the area that needs it most.... you'll have people that have the access to properties that could kill more of the population but with only tags won't be able to make a dent. and I only hunt there on weekends. so I can only kill one in my home county? one deer won't feed me long enough. And i'm fortune enough to have access to the special regs...


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

tyepsu said:


> I actually like the idea of using your buck tag if you shoot a button buck. Maybe that will get some of the lazy PA hunters to actually look at what they are shooting rather than emptying their clip at the first deer they see. As for as archery season, it is easy to tell the difference between a mature doe and a button buck. The numbers over the last 10 years will make some think we shoot a lot more doe than buck now, but that just isn't the case. The PGC estimates the antlerless kill is made up of 22% to 24% button bucks. If you subtract that number from the antlerless harvest and add it to the antlered harvest, we still shoot more buck than doe.


All that would do is leave a lot of button bucks laying in the woods...


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

i disagree with the buck tag being used on a BB....ill shoot a button buck on purpose, what the hell do i care. They dont stay in the area anyway. And who are you to call me lazy if i shoot a button buck off hand at 75 yards with an open sighted lever action? Id like to see you point out nubs in that situation. Not everyone is Mr High-tech and carries 75x binos with them and a high power scope.


----------



## WAF4011 (Apr 29, 2012)

tony21 said:


> Hooray I got a PA buck!


Nice buck. Whereabouts did you find him?


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

Viper69 said:


> All that would do is leave a lot of button bucks laying in the woods...


X2!! people are just going to shoot and if its a button buck, let it lay. Unfortunatly some people arent bothered by that type of thing.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

scottprice said:


> i disagree with the buck tag being used on a BB....ill shoot a button buck on purpose, what the hell do i care. They dont stay in the area anyway. And who are you to call me lazy if i shoot a button buck off hand at 75 yards with an open sighted lever action? Id like to see you point out nubs in that situation. Not everyone is Mr High-tech and carries 75x binos with them and a high power scope.


I believe thats the whole point, you cant see nubs in that situation so you dont shoot. A button bucks head looks nothing like a mature doe.

You whack the button buck because "he wont stay", your neighbor whacks his button that was going to come to your land because "he wont stay"... seems like a bassackwards way of thinking


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Judging deer way to much margin for error that's crazy to ask to judge deer. Although I try not to kill anything under 4.5. But what's the guarantee its always a good guess? But anyway had roughly a 3.5 year old 8 pointer chasing does this morning in westmireland county


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> A button bucks head looks nothing like a mature doe.


why would you compare the two anyway? a mature doe is exactly that, mature. a button buck is only months old...and i think the way we manage deer it working pretty good...you tell me


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

vonfoust said:


> The problem I have with teaching people how to judge age is very evident in many of the threads here. The last one I saw that had people guess to the age I saw anywhere from 2.5 to 7.5, and some just said 'older than 7.5'. Look how much complaining there is still about simply counting points! Imagine if guys had to judge age. I also just saw a deer that scored in the low 140's (gross, I didn't score it but was told what teh score was, caveat:I don't even know how to). It had a tag in the ear. The Game Commission had tagged it the year before. They told the guy it was 2.5 years old. They claim they pulled a tooth and aged it last year. When you look at the deer, there is no way anyone would ever claim it was 2.5. They tagged it after it had dropped antlers so they were surprised as **** when the guy told them it had a 20.5" inside spread. (this is straight from the guy, not a friend of a friend of a sister's husband) If they can be that different, how could we expect the average hunter to age deer on the hoof?


100" five pointer is walking up the trail towards a mock scrape you just made. No three up but, his body is at least 180lbs and his rack has huge bases and alot of mass. Under my administration you can shoot this deer and have it aged by a biologist. When you find out the deer is 3 years old he is yours to keep no penalty.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

scottprice said:


> why would you compare the two anyway? a mature doe is exactly that, mature. a button buck is only months old...and i think the way we manage deer it working pretty good...you tell me


Just think if you neighbor decided to take out those deer as button bucks.................................


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Matt Musto said:


> 100" five pointer is walking up the trail towards a mock scrape you just made. No three up but, his body is at least 180lbs and his rack has huge bases and alot of mass. Under my administration you can shoot this deer and have it aged by a biologist. When you find out the deer is 3 years old he is yours to keep no penalty.


But you need to know, with no uncertainty, before you pull the trigger. The average PA hunter cannot tell and has no interest in learning. I hear enough complaints on the counting of points, and now your administration is asking hunters to know far more in depth before pulling that trigger. And not even knowing if they can still go after a buck or be fined or keep the rack until the PGC is done aging it? As great as we all on AT are at judging age on the hoof, speak to many biologists and they will tell you it's much more difficult than we think. It's ok to be wrong here on AT with a picture but now you are asking people to put their hunting license on the line. I would hate to hear Matt Musto's Administration spoken in the same terms as Gary Alt:wink:


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.noble.org/ag/wildlife/agingdeeronhoof/

62% was the best biologists could do, and that was on 1.5 year olds which I think all of us would agree would be the easiest racked deer to judge. I think you would have a lot of 5 pointers taken out in their first year with guys claiming it was a huge body. Or do like me and just don't shoot anyway so the genetics still would not improve.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

4 to a side state wide no exceptions other than you first buck! let get it done


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Its not the rules that need to change or even the PGC. It is the culture of the hunters in Pa. Dont shoot everything that moves just because its Deer. Best example is next Door Ohio. There rule is a 3 inch spike. Does that mean they shoot it? No... Natives to Ohio would laugh hysterically if they saw you with a 3 inch spike or a 5 point. It doesnt matter what the game commision does it matters the decisions we make as hunters. so everyone make sure you shoot the smallest buck you are legally allowed to and by god do not let a button buck walk by you if you have a tag that desperately needs filled. Then cry about the PGC on forums and what they could do to make everything better.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

A legit response to my letter from the commissioner about getting early muzzleloader out of archery season....

_Scott,

Thanks for taking the time to write with suggestions on seasons.

As an archery hunter, I agree there are many interruptions to the six-weeks season. However, like archery hunters, each hunter looks forward to their particular season with the same anticipation, including the early muzzleloader hunters.

Once an opportunity is given it is very difficult to take it away. For the early muzzleloader season, thousands of PA hunters have purchased an in-line with the idea of having an opportunity to use it. Sure they can use it in the regular firearm season but most aren't that dedicated to muzzleloader hunting. Adding in-lines to the flintlock season after Christmas would harvest way too many deer and end up shortening both the flintlock and late archery seasons to just couple of days.

In addition, one of the reasons for the early doe harvests prior to the rut is to reduce the stress on bucks breeding multiple does that will eventually be harvested. 

I like your idea offering a youth hunt the weekend before Thanksgiving. However, one of the largest, most vocal groups of hunters are the firearm-only deer hunters. While the number of archery hunters is steadily increasing, the number of rifle hunters still out number archers 3 to 1. 

The rifle-only hunters tend to be older, more vocal and more tied to traditions more than archers. I am certain from past experiences they would protest any change that offered improved deer opportunities to anyone including youth hunters. 

One thing that amazes me as a Commissioner is the constant stream of mail from the firearms-only deer hunters asking that archery season be shortened to the original 4-weeks from the past. While I would like to someday consider expanding the archery season to include the weeks up to the rifle season, there is a great deal of opposition both on the Board and from the firearms -only crowd.

The biggest problem with improving archery season is the limited number of weekends in October and November. Today many hunters specialize and look forward to their particular season. This includes archery hunters, grouse hunters, turkey hunters, pheasant hunters, squirrel hunters duck hunters and goose hunters. Each of these group hold their opening days and time afield in high regard and does not want to see changes made to "their" season.

Thanks for you input and I promise to discuss the idea with both the Bureau of Wildlife Management and the Board.
-Commissioner R. Martone_


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Is this thread done talking about hunting and current activity or is it going to continue to be hijacked into the perfect Pa hunting schedules?


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

fmf979 said:


> Is this thread done talking about hunting and current activity or is it going to continue to be hijacked into the perfect Pa hunting schedules?


According to the title its about hunting in pa, sounds pretty all-encompassing to me. not just current activity. but since you asked what are you seeing?


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Not alot its been dead in Centre County a few does they still have fawns with them from the stand. Like 22 pics on the cams in 25 days all doe. Going first thing tomorrow. I am hoping to see some pre rut type activity. Some action anyway. I am setting up on a spring thats high up on the hill among the oak trees.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Going to be in SW Pa tomorrow only about 200 yards from public land sort of taking a chance entering the fire strom we call Rifle doe season 1st day of small game ect ect ect. with all the activity in the woods hoping it doesnt completely screw things up but with the wind direction and pre season pictures in combination with the amount of acorns I have to at least give it a chance


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

as for aging deer, not everyone hunts out of stands and are able to shoot non-pressured deer. some people drive deer, myself included, and how are you going to age a running buck? at least now you can see three up and bang, not have to worry about the little brow tine. i hunt area 2b and 2d.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

WAF4011 said:


> Nice buck. Whereabouts did you find him?


Shot him near New Alexandria and Latrobe if you're familiar with that area


----------



## jason03 (Dec 12, 2003)

fmf979 said:


> Its not the rules that need to change or even the PGC. It is the culture of the hunters in Pa. Dont shoot everything that moves just because its Deer. Best example is next Door Ohio. There rule is a 3 inch spike. Does that mean they shoot it? No... Natives to Ohio would laugh hysterically if they saw you with a 3 inch spike or a 5 point. It doesnt matter what the game commision does it matters the decisions we make as hunters. so everyone make sure you shoot the smallest buck you are legally allowed to and by god do not let a button buck walk by you if you have a tag that desperately needs filled. Then cry about the PGC on forums and what they could do to make everything better.


amen!!!


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm ready for this thread to get back on track...talking about THIS season!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

fmf979 said:


> Not alot its been dead in Centre County a few does they still have fawns with them from the stand. Like 22 pics on the cams in 25 days all doe. Going first thing tomorrow. I am hoping to see some pre rut type activity. Some action anyway. I am setting up on a spring thats high up on the hill among the oak trees.


I'll be up that way the first weekend in nov. i'll let ya know what I see.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Fun day of youth hunting.Buck sign is popping up everywhere.Kind of a slow day only saw a couple fawns and elected not to shoot.maybe head back up to camp next weekend.


----------



## adyak (Apr 29, 2008)

Started another thread for this buck.Should have just put the pic here from the start.This dude was a couple down from the top of the list.As I said before when the feeling moves me I gotta let the arrow fly.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

good deer


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Went out tonight and didn't see a thing. I had enough trouble trying to get to the woods so I was happy to get out. Of course I didn't go this morning and my buddy saw a buck go right under my stand. I'll be back out tomorrow though.


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

Headed out in the AM to a set that's perfect for a west wind (although it does sound like it could be a little too breezy at times). Looks like the skies are completely clear and the temps will be able to get down.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

i opted to work the AM and be in the stand by 2:30 or 3:00.....ill wait another week to start hunting mornings hard


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

tony21 said:


> Shot him near New Alexandria and Latrobe if you're familiar with that area


Congrats!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

adyak said:


> Started another thread for this buck.Should have just put the pic here from the start.This dude was a couple down from the top of the list.As I said before when the feeling moves me I gotta let the arrow fly.


Nice!


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

my dad and I took a walk with our smokepoles tonight...saw tons and tons or deer. we however didnt shoot any. just to make it fun my dad and I refuse to put scopes on our inlines...its fun!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone out this morning? Its crazy out there. I thought it was the first day of rifle season with all the traffic.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

shot this doe thursday. came in on the same trail we did and she did not want to move after smelling us. luckily i had my muzzleloader with me and decided to shoot her. about a 50 yard shot, dropped right there. weighed 87lbs dressed. got the whole hunt on video, i will be posting a link when i get it up on youtube.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hunting this morning in 2c several does being pushed by hunters on adjacent public land did grunt In a small 4 pt who made a rub and was definitely seeking passed on a few does man that's hard for me to let the nannys walk at 10 yards


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Hunting my 3C property this weekend. Had some does and fawns in my plots. No bucks, kind of warm. Did have a beautiful bobcat walk by at 8 yards at 440pm. Got a pretty nice buck on my cam (separate post) hope to see him tonight.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I was going to head out about 10am. Walked out the door and thought, man its warming up fast to be going this early. Went to the shed and grabbed my warm weather gear, my shirt smelled like an onion factory so I threw it in with the regular clothes. I then remembered I had 5gallons of hard apple cider in the primary fermenter that needed racked and the yeast washed for hard lemonade when I returned from Ohio so I got that completed. Im going to eat lunch and then head out. Need the waders today, crossing water and hitting what I believe should be my best stand. I really need a NE wind for them to bed off this point however with a SW wind I should be just off wind where if the buck is on that point for any reason or comes down it this evening he should have a false sense of security.

I figure, if I dont hunt it I probably wont hunt it till after xmas so I am rolling the dice.


----------



## kx90 (Sep 10, 2009)

fmf979 said:


> Its not the rules that need to change or even the PGC. It is the culture of the hunters in Pa. Dont shoot everything that moves just because its Deer. Best example is next Door Ohio. There rule is a 3 inch spike. Does that mean they shoot it? No... Natives to Ohio would laugh hysterically if they saw you with a 3 inch spike or a 5 point. It doesnt matter what the game commision does it matters the decisions we make as hunters. so everyone make sure you shoot the smallest buck you are legally allowed to and by god do not let a button buck walk by you if you have a tag that desperately needs filled. Then cry about the PGC on forums and what they could do to make everything better.


I agree with you in that PA hunters need to drop the "if it's brown it's down" tradition.

And I guarantee you that those PA hunters that the Ohioans are laughing at because he shot a 3" spike, well they don't give a crap because to most it's not about the amount of bone on their head but about the meet being packed into the freezer.

Personally I think that PA should go back to the 2 week buck season and then 3 day doe season for firearms. For the 'junior/senior' week they should remove the 'senior' part and the whatever junior shoots should be required to be tagged with dad's tag, not junior's. Crossbows should be moved out of archery season and into firearms (centerfire rifles, muzzleloaders and flintlocks) seasons only.

The last deer I shot with a rifle was a button buck. I wasn't going to shoot it but when I realized that it was heading right to (2) other hunters that won't let it pass I decided to take it.


----------



## hoyt170 (Jan 21, 2009)

congrats . but that's why pa sucks.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Seems contradictory to me to say drop the brown it's down mindset and then shoot a button buck because someone else might


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Seems contradictory to me to say drop the brown it's down mindset and then shoot a button buck because someone else might


Bingo we have a winner!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

It was a real nice morning after the fog lifted in 5C but I didn't see anything or hear any movement. Hopefully this is the calm before the storm and things will start ramping up by next Saturday.

Three Saturdays left in the regular season.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Took my son out with the rifle thursday evening a couple does offered a shot in a cut cornfield first shot both stood motionless .. second shot they ran. We looked til dark.. nothing. Friday morning i took my daugher out.. nuthing, went back to make sure Gage didnt connect... nuthin.. my grandfather is a disabled vet, took him out yesterday evening we saw a few deer by a cut cornfield, only deer he could get on was a small one so i told him to fire if he wanted to.. bangflop!it was only a b.b. but even with a permit to use a vehicle as a blind thats his first deer in 3 seasons.. and with his deteriorating health you never know which deer may be the last one.. he was very happy and i was proud to have shared it with him.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats to the successful hunters. U guys will never be happy with the laws so shoot what u want and don't worry about what others say.Goodluck. I read some of the other states threads and found very little criticism and complaining about other hunters. Makes me wonder why Pa. Is so bad with this!


----------



## kx90 (Sep 10, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Seems contradictory to me to say drop the brown it's down mindset and then shoot a button buck because someone else might


I agree, problem was that it wasn't a "might" situation. They woud've shot it no doubt.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Just looked at the extended forecast. Temps aren't going to get cool until the week of 10/29 here in the SE corner of the state. 10/29 right now is forecast for a high of 53 and low of 38. Hopefully that holds true to get the deer up and moving.


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

Didn't see anything in the stand this morning. Decided to sneak around a bit and buck seen me before i seen him at less then 20 yards and never offered a shot and got up and took off.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

New Pa target buck.
View attachment 1501354


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

nicko said:


> Just looked at the extended forecast. Temps aren't going to get cool until the week of 10/29 here in the SE corner of the state. 10/29 right now is forecast for a high of 53 and low of 38. Hopefully that holds true to get the deer up and moving.


checked the farmers almanac...look at this!!! 

October 2012
20th-23rd. Severe thunderstorms move in, then clearing and unseasonable cold; widespread frosts.
24th-27th. Fair at first, then turning unsettled.
28th-31st. Trick-or-treaters enjoy mostly fair weather.

November 2012
1st-3rd. Fair.
4th-7th. Stormy, with heavy rain, snow, then clearing, cold. Wet for ING New York City Marathon.
8th-11th. Light snows, flurries New England, then fair.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

scottprice said:


> checked the farmers almanac...look at this!!!
> 
> October 2012
> 20th-23rd. Severe thunderstorms move in, then clearing and unseasonable cold; widespread frosts.
> ...


Well we already know Oct. 20-23 is not going to be unseasonable cold, maybe unseasonable warm?

Not sure about the rest, but hoping for heavy frosts and colder days soon?


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

got my buck for the year down today. had this guy walk in to 20 yards at about 4:40 today. got a rage in him and he crashed within 50 yards. hes a mainframe 8 with a 20in spread got stickers on both brows and one off his base. hes my best buck yet and very happy with him.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

sat most of the day today and didn't see a tail, i did check my trail cam and found this guy though... he is missing daylight by 15 mins. hopefully i see him during the day soon!


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Saw 5 does tonight. Still waiting for the bucks to start chasing.


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

Saw 6 does by 9am. then about 6pm I saw a 5 point beating some spikes around. Also saw 7 does in a field the does were feeding the little bucks were fighting and running all over.


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

Great buck JF

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

JFO that is a great buck, congrats!


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I sat till 11 this am and only saw a small 6 point at 15 yards. Should have had my 8 year old with me and let him shoot it with a cross bow. Weather is looking warm in my area too this week and then a break by next weekend. We have a TON of corn on here and the deer are loving it! Going to Ohio on Wednesday for 4 days so hoping to get some meet for the freezer and some horns for the wall. Good luck to all. Sure wish we had Sunday hunting as tomorrow is supposed to be awesome.


----------



## TJH24 (Feb 4, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


This is my 2012 PA Buck

Hoyt Alphamax
Trophy Taker Ulmer Edge

25 yard shot , he only ran about 30 yards before falling over.

This buck was making a scrape about a 100 yards away and I somehow managed to grunt him into the tree.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Beauty!

I hunted tonight and only saw one small doe out of range. The other guys I was hunting with saw a heap of deer, one guy saw 9 and the other guy saw 6. Both saw a couple small bucks but no legal shooters.


----------



## whizkid22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I sat from 1:00 until dark and did not see a thing. We had a 6 point spotted on the opposite side of the farm around 1:45 but that was it. Wind was blowing hard and off-on rain. Let's hope it cools down over the next 7-10 days.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Some great PA bucks here guys. Congrats!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great buck


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

the biggest stud on my land this year got killed friday...by an dodge. he had a 23inch inside spread...sucks I never got pics but I saw him all the time around our farm. sucks he got hit in killed...ironically right by a tiny little 100year old church


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I backed out on my original plan due to an ungodly amount of people fishing. I wasnt showing them that hand, no thanks.

Went to another spot and sat in a tree from 1 till dark. Almost got blown out of the tree, thought it would get the deer on their feet. No dice, I had about 50 turkeys roost below me at last light which I got on video.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

bghunter777 said:


> 4 to a side state wide no exceptions other than you first buck! let get it done


Under me this deer is dead


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Matt Musto said:


> Under me this deer is dead


I would take the few old 6 points over the hundreds of 1.5 year olds that would survive.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

big 6 pointers are awesome. my brother shot one, 19" wide and heavy as hell. I passed him up because i only saw him from the side and could see the width on him. huge deer too


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Matt Musto said:


> Under me this deer is dead


I still can't shoot that deer where I'm at...


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Nice bucks to all the guys who connected over the weekend! I don't think I'm hunting again until Saturday morning and then I have plans in the afternoon. Looks to be getting cold by Sunday through next week with N, NW and Westerly wind patterns.


----------



## fredbear5 (Mar 11, 2008)

Shot this doe around 8am on saturday and saw a total of 4 by 9am. First weekend out I didnt see a buck. Hopefully it picks up this weekend because taking a few vacation days from work.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Full moon the 29th along with a cold front.. vacation in for Halloween! !!


----------



## djb0724 (Jan 19, 2009)

Matt Musto said:


> Awesome deer man, what part of the state?


Erie area


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

things have been slow in my neck of the woods have not found any scraps or rubs yet but do have an 8 and 5 point dropping in once a week around the does but the does are still with fawns and showing no intrest at all in the bucks hopefully this cold snap comming stays true should get the motors up and running gongrats to the guys that have been sucessfull so far some nice bucks and does.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

down in the SE corner it looks like it's suppose to be warm the rest of the week with some cold weather next week coming with rain. if the rain holds off it should be good.
last year i killed my buck the day before halloween and it snowed that day, then quickly melted.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> down in the SE corner it looks like it's suppose to be warm the rest of the week with some cold weather next week coming with rain. if the rain holds off it should be good.
> last year i killed my buck the day before halloween and it snowed that day, then quickly melted.


I'll take rain with a north wind, as long as it's not a torrential downpour.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

its going to be interesting with that hurrican coming up the coast could we see a possible north easterner.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

lost a big one saturday... still get sick when i think about it...


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone using tinks powerscrape i the black spray bottle?? We first tried it 3 seasons ago and the stuff was out of this world.. last season and this season its gettin no reaction and ive used it near existing scrapes and they have gone cold.. i threw the stuff out..


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

CBB said:


> Anyone using tinks powerscrape i the black spray bottle?? We first tried it 3 seasons ago and the stuff was out of this world.. last season and this season its gettin no reaction and ive used it near existing scrapes and they have gone cold.. i threw the stuff out..



Last year I used it with mediocre results. I used what I had left in the bottle about a week ago on a scrape and one buck came in before light. I don't think it really helped or hurt. 

Here in SW PA I believe things are just about to pick up in the next few days. As soon as this warm spell is over I am confident the bucks will be on their feet. I plan on hunting until about 10AM Thursday morning and being out Saturday all day split between 2 or 3 stands. This is the buck I am really after. This video was taken 15 yards from one of my stands. Too bad it was at 10PM at night. I plan on sitting long hours in that stand over the course of the remainder of the season in hopes of seeing him in daylight and getting a shot. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gsEkoIABPg


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

full moon coming...


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Going to take my boy out friday, and im hunting saturday.. gotta find time to get the bird dog out too..got a report of a big onechasing in a field at 9pm lasst night.. thats where one of the ground blinds is for my son.. there are a few in that area. Good luck everyone! Its about to bust wide open!!


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

I will be out most of the day saturday hoping to fill my tag then I can join the ohio boys during the next two weekends I have 4 day weekends.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Grab your sunscreen and golf clubs boys. Looks like it will be warm till the weekend and then rain, rain, rain!!! I am heading to Ohio for a 4 day trip. Good luck to all this week!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Hopefully that storm goes out to sea and not up the coast or the first few days of next week will be a wash.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

*Pa 15pt down!!*

i shot this buck 10-11-12. just havent had time to post pics. still cant beleive i got him. thats my son in the pic with me. he told me to kill a big one that morning and i sure did. 15 yard shot with the new NAP Killzone and piled up in 50 yards in sight.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

I dont mind the cold and rain but 22mph winds...no good


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Reading over the Hunting and Trapping digest for PA I'm starting to see laws placed that seem to have no better reason than to catch unknowing hunters. There is no excuse for not knowing the laws of the game you pursue, but some just don't make sense to me. 2 jumped out at me today, one being small that for crow season they are only legally harvested Friday through Sunday, is there a protection period where crows are overly vulnerable on Mondays through Thursdays? Not that crows are a coveted game species of PA but....why? Another that I'm not understand is the use of blinds for turkey and deer. Blinds are allowed to be used but they must be all man made materials, ie nylon, cotton cloth, plywood, plastic, and they also must be full encasing with a top, so a three sided came sheet backed into a patch of thorn bushes or such is illegal. It is also unlawful to stack dead tree limbs and rocks to make a natural blind...again, why??? The legal version makes you're minimum 100-250 square inches of orange invisible to anyone, but stacking some branches to break up your pattern allows full view of hunter orange. These laws just dont make sense to me. The antler restrictions (which I'm all for, and IMO short and sweet, 3 points to a side statewide or 100" gross would be best) being different if you cross a highway, or if youre a junior or senior, on a mentor hunt, active military, or if youre left handed and your favorite color is a primary one. Ok, i made the last one up, but it just seems the laws are overly particular to area, It may be something I just dont see or hasnt been addressed to me...but many of these laws just...why?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

tony21 said:


> Reading over the Hunting and Trapping digest for PA I'm starting to see laws placed that seem to have no better reason than to catch unknowing hunters. There is no excuse for not knowing the laws of the game you pursue, but some just don't make sense to me. 2 jumped out at me today, one being small that for crow season they are only legally harvested Friday through Sunday, is there a protection period where crows are overly vulnerable on Mondays through Thursdays? Not that crows are a coveted game species of PA but....why? Another that I'm not understand is the use of blinds for turkey and deer. Blinds are allowed to be used but they must be all man made materials, ie nylon, cotton cloth, plywood, plastic, and they also must be full encasing with a top, so a three sided came sheet backed into a patch of thorn bushes or such is illegal. It is also unlawful to stack dead tree limbs and rocks to make a natural blind...again, why??? The legal version makes you're minimum 100-250 square inches of orange invisible to anyone, but stacking some branches to break up your pattern allows full view of hunter orange. These laws just dont make sense to me. The antler restrictions (which I'm all for, and IMO short and sweet, 3 points to a side statewide or 100" gross would be best) being different if you cross a highway, or if youre a junior or senior, on a mentor hunt, active military, or if youre left handed and your favorite color is a primary one. Ok, i made the last one up, but it just seems the laws are overly particular to area, It may be something I just dont see or hasnt been addressed to me...but many of these laws just...why?


Or how about this one I just found the other day
*Broadhead* - Shall have an outside diameter or width of at least 7/8" *with at least two cutting edges located on the same plane throughout the length of the cutting surface.* Broadheads shall not exceed three inches in length measured from the tip of the broadhead to the point that fits against the arrow shaft.

If I'm reading this correctly that would exclude all thee blade broadheads? Also how many large diameter mechanicals are longerthan three inches?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I'm gonna check my camera over the scrapein a few minutes hopefully there is a nice buck tending it or a few..


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Who will be hunting if the storm comes up the coast?


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Viper69 said:


> Who will be hunting if the storm comes up the coast?


I will but will be in Western Pa


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Facts are the PGC has covered all their bases if they want to fine u they will find something to fine u on. This is why they get little respect.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

ill be out saturday for sure...hopefully friday morn too...got mr mom duty friday night so my wife can go to some stupid catalog party. the hell is a catalog party?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ill be out sun->sat all dayers but I wont be in the state unless I tag out at the neighbors. If so, Ill hightail it back to PA and probably spend at least one night sleeping in the car in 2D or maybe a cheap hotel. Ill probably be in dire need of a shower by then.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Double"O" said:


> ill be out saturday for sure...hopefully friday morn too...got mr mom duty friday night so my wife can go to some stupid catalog party. the hell is a catalog party?


Depends on the catalog... she might come home with some neat "toys"


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

thats what they tell us when they go see male strippers LOL




Double"O" said:


> ill be out saturday for sure...hopefully friday morn too...got mr mom duty friday night so my wife can go to some stupid catalog party. the hell is a catalog party?


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

stuck a nice doe last night. can't wait for next week with the cold weather coming in.


----------



## af_archer (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice buck! Congrats!



PAFD ARCHER said:


> i shot this buck 10-11-12. just havent had time to post pics. still cant beleive i got him. thats my son in the pic with me. he told me to kill a big one that morning and i sure did. 15 yard shot with the new NAP Killzone and piled up in 50 yards in sight.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Matt Musto said:


> Or how about this one I just found the other day
> *Broadhead* - Shall have an outside diameter or width of at least 7/8" *with at least two cutting edges located on the same plane throughout the length of the cutting surface.* Broadheads shall not exceed three inches in length measured from the tip of the broadhead to the point that fits against the arrow shaft.
> 
> If I'm reading this correctly that would exclude all thee blade broadheads? Also how many large diameter mechanicals are longerthan three inches?


I'm not sure about this one, I'm thinking its saying the rule applies to all broadheads but the must have at least 2 cutting edges, the other part however, I've never seen a broadhead >3inches, the schwackers are huge but i dont think 3 inches long. it just seems like wordplay and meaningless rules to confuse you. Why so many vast changes so quickly and all these little additions and exemptions to rules? I was told by my taxidermist there are a couple game wardens around my area that are the type to fine a person and confiscate the cape and antlers if they seen a deer tagged around the antler rather than through the ear, and by law they are permitted to do so. whats the difference between the antler and ear?! Its legal and ITS TAGGED! Just another meaningless rule that can land you over 5000 bucks if you shoot the right deer. IMO The rules and things game wardens can get away with are getting absurd.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Well I have finally received permission to hunt the 10 acres of property tha my boss owns which is located right outside my window. I havbe been working here 5 years now buit was unable to hunt here because his wife is an animal lover and didn't want anyone to kill anything on her property. Well, god bless her soul, she passed away last year and I asked my boss again and he said sure. This is an awesome property which was the home to a giant buck when I first started working here. My company is a site construction company, with a few hunters that are employed as operators and laborers. A couple guys were telling me of a "monster" that lived here and was seen all the time over a four year span. Well I never saw him until 2009, and boy were they right. I saw this buck 4 times that pre rut and rut and he was the largest buck I had ever seen in person, and I couldn't hunt it. The buck was killed on opening day of firearms season on a neighboring property and scored 173 5/8" and was aged at 8 years old, the local paper reported. 

Anyway I haven't seen any mature deer calling this place home since, but it holds between 10 and 15 does and fawns that use the woodlot and creek bottom as their core area. It is a perfect funnel property and I know Big mature deer will cruise through here looking for them. Well the other day I found a scrape line and put my cam on it and took a pee and here is what showed up to tend it two days later. A nice six pointer! I think he looks 3.5 and I would shoot him given the chance.

Also a pic of the giant that lived here and a cell phone pic I got of him a few weeks before he was shot.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

Matt Musto said:


> Well I have finally received permission to hunt the 10 acres of property tha my boss owns which is located right outside my window. I havbe been working here 5 years now buit was unable to hunt here because his wife is an animal lover and didn't want anyone to kill anything on her property. Well, god bless her soul, she passed away last year and I asked my boss again and he said sure. This is an awesome property which was the home to a giant buck when I first started working here. My company is a site construction company, with a few hunters that are employed as operators and laborers. A couple guys were telling me of a "monster" that lived here and was seen all the time over a four year span. Well I never saw him until 2009, and boy were they right. I saw this buck 4 times that pre rut and rut and he was the largest buck I had ever seen in person, and I couldn't hunt it. The buck was killed on opening day of firearms season on a neighboring property and scored 173 5/8" and was aged at 8 years old, the local paper reported.
> 
> Anyway I haven't seen any mature deer calling this place home since, but it holds between 10 and 15 does and fawns that use the woodlot and creek bottom as their core area. It is a perfect funnel property and I know Big mature deer will cruise through here looking for them. Well the other day I found a scrape line and put my cam on it and took a pee and here is what showed up to tend it two days later. A nice six pointer! I think he looks 3.5 and I would shoot him given the chance.
> 
> Also a pic of the giant that lived here and a cell phone pic I got of him a few weeks before he was shot.


are you the only one who has permission? if it hasn't been hunted in a long time i doubt thats the biggest buck coming through there.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> are you the only one who has permission? if it hasn't been hunted in a long time i doubt thats the biggest buck coming through there.


Yes, It hasn't been hunted in at least 7 years. I'm sure there will be lots of different deer passing through in the next 3 weeks, this is just the first mature deer I've seen. There is a fork horn that I see from my desk occasionally. There was a 130-140 inch 10 pointer here last season one day chasing does around in the yard outside my window.


----------



## Glnhoyt (Oct 21, 2010)

doublelung92 

I still can't shoot that deer where I'm at... 

why not in the units that have the 3 up restrictions its legal and the units that are three point per side its also legal


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Glnhoyt said:


> doublelung92
> 
> I still can't shoot that deer where I'm at...
> 
> why not in the units that have the 3 up restrictions its legal and the units that are three point per side its also legal


My understanding of 3 up was that it had to have 3 points not including the brow tine.


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Can't wait for this heat to pass through. Snow Monday and Tuesday where I'm at.


----------



## Glnhoyt (Oct 21, 2010)

Thats correct maybe I am wrong but the from the picture it looks like the first point is on the main beam and not brow tine


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

Matt Musto said:


> Well I have finally received permission to hunt the 10 acres of property tha my boss owns which is located right outside my window. I havbe been working here 5 years now buit was unable to hunt here because his wife is an animal lover and didn't want anyone to kill anything on her property. Well, god bless her soul, she passed away last year and I asked my boss again and he said sure. This is an awesome property which was the home to a giant buck when I first started working here. My company is a site construction company, with a few hunters that are employed as operators and laborers. A couple guys were telling me of a "monster" that lived here and was seen all the time over a four year span. Well I never saw him until 2009, and boy were they right. I saw this buck 4 times that pre rut and rut and he was the largest buck I had ever seen in person, and I couldn't hunt it. The buck was killed on opening day of firearms season on a neighboring property and scored 173 5/8" and was aged at 8 years old, the local paper reported.
> 
> Anyway I haven't seen any mature deer calling this place home since, but it holds between 10 and 15 does and fawns that use the woodlot and creek bottom as their core area. It is a perfect funnel property and I know Big mature deer will cruise through here looking for them. Well the other day I found a scrape line and put my cam on it and took a pee and here is what showed up to tend it two days later. A nice six pointer! I think he looks 3.5 and I would shoot him given the chance.
> 
> Also a pic of the giant that lived here and a cell phone pic I got of him a few weeks before he was shot.


was that the buck killed in montgomery county?


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Little warm today!


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

Warm or not I'm in a tree. Beats sitting at home or working any day of the week. My buddy arrowed a beautiful 8 this morning. Things are starting to change around here


----------



## aubie515 (Oct 19, 2005)

If I didn't injure myself on Tuesday, I'd be in the woods hunting as well. Sure, I'd like to have colder temps, but as many have said...being in the woods is better than working any day.


----------



## Glnhoyt (Oct 21, 2010)

doublelung92 said:


> My understanding of 3 up was that it had to have 3 points not including the brow tine.


Doublelung92 the more I look at the picture i belive you are right it wouldnt be legal for you. With the brow tines being so long it makes it hard to tell in less you see the dear your self. Any way its nice to see PA can produce nice bucks. Good hunting


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Glnhoyt said:


> Thats correct maybe I am wrong but the from the picture it looks like the first point is on the main beam and not brow tine


This is exactly why the rule is stupid. Make it either 3 to a side or 4 to a side. Not 3 up. I would hate to see someone shoot a deer like that then have it taken because someone thinks that isn't a brow tine but a game warden comes along and says it is.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

Judging by the silence on the thread its been a rough week? What's everyone's thoughts in eastern PA about this "storm" on Monday and its affects on patterns? 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

The weather reports sound pretty bad for eastern PA for early next week. I hope we don't get flooding rains but it doesn't sound good at this point. I hope it is just media hype. Hunting should be great after the storm settles down. I have a week off to hunt starting next Friday.


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

been out everyday this week after work, only seen deer on monday. can;t wait till tomorrow.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

This is what the PGC wants that's why every rule is so vague.





doublelung92 said:


> This is exactly why the rule is stupid. Make it either 3 to a side or 4 to a side. Not 3 up. I would hate to see someone shoot a deer like that then have it taken because someone thinks that isn't a brow tine but a game warden comes along and says it is.


----------



## byodes25 (Mar 1, 2011)

This guy was hit on Rt. 31 in Westmoreland County yesterday morning. My buddy took the pic and helped load him up into the PAGC truck.


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

your full of it.

http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2810552#Post2810552


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

byodes25 said:


> View attachment 1506110
> This guy was hit on Rt. 31 in Westmoreland County yesterday morning. My buddy took the pic and helped load him up into the PAGC truck.


just for fun.


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

Shot this guy last evening chasing a doe with about 5 minutes of shooting time left.


----------



## byodes25 (Mar 1, 2011)

I am a sucker I guess. I actually believed him. Oh well it still sucks where ever that deer was killed.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Helped load it up? Man this buck wont go away!


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

PAdude said:


> The weather reports sound pretty bad for eastern PA for early next week. I hope we don't get flooding rains but it doesn't sound good at this point. I hope it is just media hype. Hunting should be great after the storm settles down. I have a week off to hunt starting next Friday.


That's kind of what I was thinking too. Depending on when everything dies down, Thursday night into the weekend should be active. They would have been bedded down for a couple of days, ready to get out. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I have 3 shooters that I have gotten videos of from my game cams the last 10 days, but the problem is they were all late at night. The last 2 I got were making scrapes right in front of my camera. I hope the cooler weather has them on their feet during daylight. I am also going to try doe in estrous scent mixed in with some light calling. I know the bucks are there. Any PA guys have ideas that have worked to get nocturnal bucks moving during daylight?


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

any break in the storm the deer will move to eat they will move but might be at night .


----------



## Hoyt Alpha32 (Apr 19, 2009)

This storm looks like it is gonna royally mees up the beginning of the week. It's been really slow around my area these last few weeks. Maybe this storm will kick them into action. Here's to hoping.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I cant wait to leave this sucky state for a week. Sunday cant get here fast enough.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

heading out here in a little while.

good luck and be safe to everyone else hunting today


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow 60 degrees at 630am! This sucks!


----------



## mattz21 (Oct 24, 2011)

50 and foggy with a light drizzle here in allegheny


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

59 and a light fog in Cumberland County. Big changes on the way weather wise in a few days. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

Piss poor deer movement here. 4th sit in 2 1/2 days and nothing. Heard them yesterday am going over top of mountain before light. Weather has them really screwed up I guess.


----------



## justinl8688 (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone having luck with doe in estrous scents yet? I'm debating on whether to put out dominant buck tonight or start with the doe in heat.....


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

My dads best buck to date....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APcUtrp1to8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Slow here in 2c few 1.5 year olds early no does not even many squirrels.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

It's a good thing I have a 3D target. Otherwise, my bow would have nothing to shoot at! Movement in 5C is awesome in the dark. Suns up? Nothing. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Another slow morning in 5C. Some bigger bucks are showing on cams, but no movement to speak of during the day, even spots that we have seen deer every time for many years. Did see a nice 8 right in the middle of the day in a housing development yesterday while at work.


----------



## short22 (Mar 26, 2006)

Haven't seen a thing this am in 2b.....Vacation starts Tuesday hopefully things will get rocking soon 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

Doe here and there nothing following...very slow 5C


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

dillio67 said:


> Doe here and there nothing following...very slow 5C



Second that


----------



## Delawareriver (Oct 6, 2012)

A few days ago the Father in-law had a huge buck just standing in the woods for a half hour around 430. finally he saw a doe move. Figured the buck was just hanging with the doe, not chasing or anything but claiming her. With that being Said they finally made it up to him 30 yards out with ten minutes of light left, huge 140" buck 10point. No shot, they cruise out of sight, two minutes later doe comes running back 15 yards from stand, buck follows, he sees the big body, sees antlers and takes shot when he gets to opening. Runs dies 20 yards into food plot. Little bucks came over and were grunting at him. Waits a little gets out of stand walks to deer and finds this mature but stubby 8 point. I believe him because this is the smallest buck I have seen him shoot. Taken in 5c

















Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice buck delawareriver. Congrats!

I didn't see squat this morning in 5C. With the storm that's supposed to hit here, I'm not planning on getting out again until next Saturday at the earliest. Then it's off from work all of the following week. Sitting in a treestand every day and eating my meals from plastic bags and cellophane wrappers. I can't wait. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and get cool/cold.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

I was out last Saturday and saw only young bucks and not the doe groups I usually see. Same thing this morning no does but a few young bucks in 4b


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

not much action in my neck of the woods in 2g. I did hear one buck grunt a few times however


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hunting in 2c now breeze picking up a little rain is not far but front moving very slowly would be nice if it holds off for the evening hunt as for the game lots of squirrel birds and other things feeding intently just had 2 does walk slowly through at 1pm hopefully that's a good sing out in front of this colder air


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

On my way to work this morning I saw a real wide 8pt breeding a doe not 30 yards from the road in an open field. Too bad this storm is gonna hit us pretty much all week


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm going on 7 sits in 2C without a buck sighting. I'm starting to think I'm doing something, well everything wrong. 


That is a stud scottprice. Tell him congrats!


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

Man, day before a storm. Cold front coming. Im going to go out and sit.....

Oh wait, Nevermind. I'm still in PA. Guess I'll watch football and eat chips. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Saturday morning found my scraped filled with leaves and so.eone removed the sd card from my camera.. had 67 events in 2 weeks but somwone else got to see what they were...gettin real tired of scumbags.. missed a nice turkey at 930.. shot a doe in the afternoon..


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

T.B. said:


> I'm going on 7 sits in 2C without a buck sighting. I'm starting to think I'm doing something, well everything wrong.
> 
> 
> That is a stud scottprice. Tell him congrats!


they are holed up tight for sure


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

StrikeForce said:


> Man, day before a storm. Cold front coming. Im going to go out and sit.....
> 
> Oh wait, Nevermind. I'm still in PA. Guess I'll watch football and eat chips.
> 
> Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


i am with ya, bullspitt


----------



## kahneyjd (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm in 5c every morning I am covered up in doe, but few if any bucks. yesterday morning I took a doe who was being pushed by a small 6. I also have several large new scrapes. But the big guys that are hitting them are only out at 12am.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Seeing young bucks chasing does in multiple locations. No mature buck sightings at this point but I have noticed increased rub and scrape activity from what appears to be from the larger bucks. Should be some great hunting after this storm.

Central PA


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

StrikeForce said:


> Man, day before a storm. Cold front coming. Im going to go out and sit.....
> 
> Oh wait, Nevermind. I'm still in PA. Guess I'll watch football and eat chips.
> 
> Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


So awesome !


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

My vacation was supposed to be we'd-sat to hunt but thanks to sandy I may just hold out and hunt those days next week


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

went for a walk this morning late am to check on some cameras 2 cameras 4 days 0 pics.I did notice some scrapes opened up that were not there last week ...5C


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

its going on here in 3D


----------



## 30th t/a (Sep 27, 2010)

StrikeForce said:


> Man, day before a storm. Cold front coming. Im going to go out and sit.....
> 
> Oh wait, Nevermind. I'm still in PA. Guess I'll watch football and eat chips.
> 
> Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


LOL...I agree, what a bunch of BS!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Was coming home from the store about 4pm this afternoon and saw a massive buck with a doe along some really this cover in a field. Friday I saw a young buck chasing a doe 2O yards off a main road in Harrisburg.


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

out friday and sat evening. saw fours does I jumped on the way in that were bedded down, thats it. I am off next thursday and friday abd looks like the storm of the century should be gone by then. That will be it for me till I head to OHIO on NOV 10 and then I am off till NOV 28. I can't wait.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

Went out Saturday before all the steady rain this week, and saw 4 bucks chasing a doe. The biggest was probably around a 110 in. 8 point, as he was preoccuppied chasing her and the other 3 smaller bucks away.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I was out most the day Saturday until I was getting drenched around 4:15PM. I saw one small doe around 12:30PM, but already filled my doe tag in 2A. I have 4 shooters on camera on 3 different properties and all have been showing up very late at night. I have the 8th, 9th and 12th off from work. I work 3:30PM to midnight, so I can hunt mornings. This storm really has put a damper on getting out. I have my alarm set for 5:15AM and will be out in the morning if the heavy rains/wind hold off. I am going to try and hunt every possible minute I can the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Marshall Dillon (Sep 1, 2007)

5C...very, very slow so far this year, especially when compared to last season. I'm hunting the same stands and here's what I have to show for it so far...

2012 Stats:
10 Hunting Sessions (AM & PM)
0 Bucks
6 Does
0.60 Deer/Session

2011 Stats (as of 10/28/11):
7 Hunting Sessions (AM & PM)
3 Bucks
30 Does
4.7 Deer/Session


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

I finally bagged Brutis after 2 years of effort. One smart old buck who was at least 5 or 6 years old and maybe even older. Weighed about 240 lbs dressed at 194. Believe it or not he has at least 21 points and as many as 25. Check close up of one antler. I am quite proud, this is my first buck with a bow, and the buck of a lifetime. I just got back into bow hunting the last 2 years after a 25 year absence. I am addicted now.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

golfanddeernut said:


> View attachment 1508023
> View attachment 1508024
> View attachment 1508025
> 
> I finally bagged Brutis after 2 years of effort. One smart old buck who was at least 5 or 6 years old and maybe even older. Weighed about 240 lbs dressed at 194. Believe it or not he has at least 21 points and as many as 25. Check close up of one antler. I am quite proud, this is my first buck with a bow, and the buck of a lifetime. I just got back into bow hunting the last 2 years after a 25 year absence. I am addicted now.


That's a great deer! I went out Saturday saw 10 or so deer 5 bucks one shooter had him in close enough just never got a shot probably a 130-140 inch deer I have on camera


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

was out saturday am. when i rode into where we park the atv's at 6am, i shut it off, and i could hear deer walking all around me. i finally made out 1 mad buck grunting and knocking dead tree's over. one other doe kept walking around me till i finally got off the quad. then seen 1 small 4 point at about 8 am just walking around. that was it till about 1 pm.

back at home in the afternoon, seen 1 doe right behind the house.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Went out this morning. Saw 0 deer and a flock of turkey. 1 bearded hen stayed in some thick stuff at 30 yards so I couldnt get a shot. At 9:45 I got down and did alittle scouting in the swamp my stand is on the edge of and found some higher ground with some good rubs. Put my camera in the area and will head in with my climber once this storm passes this week. I did have 4 new bucks on cam since last week.


----------



## mattz21 (Oct 24, 2011)

With the storm lasting all week do we think Friday and Saturday should be good hunting? Clear and cold temps (High of 43 where I'll be hunting)


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

braved the rain and wind this morning, saw a big 8 with a doe, he wasnt chasing her around hard, just kinda milled around with her for a good hour. tried calling to him, no response. a few more days things should change.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Worked overnight, SE Pa.. Saw a few does and fawns out feeding, no bucks and not many deer overall.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

golfanddeernut said:


> I finally bagged Brutis after 2 years of effort. One smart old buck who was at least 5 or 6 years old and maybe even older. Weighed about 240 lbs dressed at 194. Believe it or not he has at least 21 points and as many as 25. Check close up of one antler. I am quite proud, this is my first buck with a bow, and the buck of a lifetime. I just got back into bow hunting the last 2 years after a 25 year absence. I am addicted now.


Awesome deer...congrats! What part of PA?


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Marshall Dillon said:


> 5C...very, very slow so far this year, especially when compared to last season. I'm hunting the same stands and here's what I have to show for it so far...
> 
> 2012 Stats:
> 10 Hunting Sessions (AM & PM)
> ...


I'd say the opposite for where I am in 5C. I've had more quality buck sightings to date so far this year than all of last year. Where in 5C are you?


----------



## nuclearsteel (Mar 8, 2011)

I bet you shot it with a crossbow.......


mdjohns300 said:


> View attachment 1506121
> 
> 
> Shot this guy last evening chasing a doe with about 5 minutes of shooting time left.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

fap1800 said:


> Awesome deer...congrats! What part of PA?


Opposite side, Allegheny County, near pittsburgh.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

nuclearsteel said:


> I bet you shot it with a crossbow.......


he has a regular bow in the pic,why would you think crossbow???


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

golfanddeernut said:


> View attachment 1508023
> View attachment 1508024
> View attachment 1508025
> 
> I finally bagged Brutis after 2 years of effort. One smart old buck who was at least 5 or 6 years old and maybe even older. Weighed about 240 lbs dressed at 194. Believe it or not he has at least 21 points and as many as 25. Check close up of one antler. I am quite proud, this is my first buck with a bow, and the buck of a lifetime. I just got back into bow hunting the last 2 years after a 25 year absence. I am addicted now.


Great deer Congrats!!!


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

nuclearsteel said:


> I bet you shot it with a crossbow.......


 The only people I know that shoot crossguns are disabled or young kids...well except for this homosexual polish neighbor of mine.:mg:


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

Shot this fella last Friday (Oct 19th). He came in about 8:30 and I let him have it. Being that I'm leave next week for IL, I was tickled I had him under my belt. Heck I woulda been tickled even if I wasent leaving for IL next week!!
I put that Rage chisel tip right through the boiler room and all he made it was 60yds. before dropping onto a fallen tree.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Some nice bucks being taken.. congrats to you guys. Im changing my schedule up a bit due to this weather.. gonna hit it hard next week!


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

6bloodychunks said:


> he has a regular bow in the pic,why would you think crossbow???


Look up nuclearsteels posts.
They shot a deer with a crossgun and was picked on for it.


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Double"O" said:


> not much action in my neck of the woods in 2g. I did hear one buck grunt a few times however


That may have been me grunting, I was hunting 2 g Friday and Saturday.....Didnt see a one though, but beautiful time any way.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

wonder how wednesday and thursday will be, might try it depending on the wind


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

If you can time it right the tail of this storm will make for a hell of a sit


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## nuclearsteel (Mar 8, 2011)

YZEATER said:


> Look up nuclearsteels posts.
> They shot a deer with a crossgun and was picked on for it.


Mdjohns hacked my account and posted super imposed pictures of me with a crossbw! He uses a xbow and is a hacker!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Bgargasz said:


> If you can time it right the tail of this storm will make for a hell of a sit
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


thats what me and my friend just got done talking about on the phone... i think im going to go for it and sit from 1:30-dark on wednesday and mostly all day thursday if i can


----------



## Nocknboots (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree the end of this storm should be good. I'm going out Friday for sure, the 
barometer is suppose to rise all day with better weather coming in. I'm thinking there should be lots of activity


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

Look nuclearsteel...I put you in my best stand and you whack this buck with a crossgun, but were too ashamed to put it in the pic. I may use a "wheelie bow", but at least its a bow!








All kidding aside, its been a great fall and I look forward to us spending many years hunting together...but only if you get a damn bow and stop crying about your shoulder, you don't need to shoot 70lbs!


----------



## nuclearsteel (Mar 8, 2011)

golfanddeernut said:


> View attachment 1508023
> View attachment 1508024
> View attachment 1508025
> 
> I finally bagged Brutis after 2 years of effort. One smart old buck who was at least 5 or 6 years old and maybe even older. Weighed about 240 lbs dressed at 194. Believe it or not he has at least 21 points and as many as 25. Check close up of one antler. I am quite proud, this is my first buck with a bow, and the buck of a lifetime. I just got back into bow hunting the last 2 years after a 25 year absence. I am addicted now.


WOW! Awesome buck! Let's hear the story....how far was the shot? How far did he go?


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Who really cares if they were shot with a bow or crossbow.. we are all out there servimg the same purpose chasing the same goal.. cant we all just get along??!! Lol!


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice buck. Bruiser


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

Waiting here in 5C for Sandy to pass, I am hoping for a mid day sit tomorrow!!!! Found a few fresh scrapes Sunday morning (could smell them before I saw them) and bumped a few deer here and there.
Brian


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Well luckily we only got a lot of rain where I am at. I didnt set an alarm this morning figuring the storm would have ruined the morning hunt. Got up and it has only been sprinkling and very little wind. I decided to head out at 9 to move a stand I have been wanting to move....well I got to the swamp and it was too high for my boots. Took them off and got everything done. Started walking to where I wanted to put my stand and I saw 5 little bucks running around a red brush field. On my way out I saw a big 10 run across the field. Just got back to the house gonna shower and head out for the day.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

im thinkin im gonna hit the stand tonight as well


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> Also a pic of the giant that lived here and a cell phone pic I got of him a few weeks before he was shot.


That's the first pic I've seen of that buck! Holy snot. What a beast. Good to know they do exist right around the corner no less. BTW...there are two huge white pines blocking Bristol right by your work.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Deer are moving now. I have three does feeding in my back yard right now.


----------



## Bigbuckdan (Sep 7, 2010)

Deer were moving yesterday too! Saw a real nice buck trailing some does at 9am, 4pm and then at 5pm yesterday in that torentual downpour. Does were out feeding and he stayed a nice 50 yards from them at all times. No chasing....just following. He knew one of those does was going into heat soon.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

probably going to hit the stand for the last hour of daylight tonight... we'll see what happens.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> probably going to hit the stand for the last hour of daylight tonight... we'll see what happens.


I would if I could get to mine lol.....there's a flooded creek between us dang it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

This is how I got to my stand this morning......to take it down.


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

bet that was a little chilly.


----------



## ccall29 (Dec 22, 2009)

I shot this guy on friday 10/26. It was a hot afternoon with temps in the 70s. I grunted him to 15 yds. First kill with my new Heli-M










Before:


----------



## Jasmf24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey all. First time posting, but I have been lurking on this site for awhile now.

All this talk about seeing activity after the storm has me wondering if I need to rearrange my schedule. I'm a little curious what fellow PA bow-hunters do during certain weather conditions. I know this is the beginning of the silly season and anything can happen this time of year, but in general... at what point does the wind or rain keep you at home? I know you can't fill your tag sitting on the couch, but when your daily life has you going in all directions sometimes you have to say "it's too windy" or "too much rain".

In all my years of bow-hunting I've always been reluctant to hit the woods during rain and/or heavy wind thinking the deer's detection ability is hindered to the point they bed down.

Generally speaking, at what point do you stay home?


----------



## ccall29 (Dec 22, 2009)

Jasmf24,

I was out earlier today surveying the property that I hunt for any storm damage. On my quad, I bumped into a group of 6 does being followed by a 5 pt, then another bigger buck following a doe. Here in 2A, virtually no wind, and a steady light rain. They were definitely moving at about 11 am.


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

time to bring it to the top guys. Off the rest of the week.....lets get some bone on the ground!


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

As soon as or just before the rain stops the deer will be on there feet. I don't normally set up over scrapes but after a rain storm they'll often freshen up the scrapes. Tomorrow night is gonna be a good evening with temps in the 40's and the rain just stopping in 5C


----------



## mattz21 (Oct 24, 2011)

I always save the woodlot behind my parents house for the rut every year. Little to no hunting pressure and deer are typically very responsive to calls and scents. Today my mom told me she saw the big 8 I am after at both 9 and 11 cruising the woods behind the house. Unfortunately, I won't be able to get up there until friday afternoon. Do you anticipate increased activity at that ppoint or should I be concerned bucks will start locking down if they are moving that much already.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Rattled in a tall 4pt today across a cut corn field about 300 yards. He came running.


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

mattz21 said:


> I always save the woodlot behind my parents house for the rut every year. Little to no hunting pressure and deer are typically very responsive to calls and scents. Today my mom told me she saw the big 8 I am after at both 9 and 11 cruising the woods behind the house. Unfortunately, I won't be able to get up there until friday afternoon. Do you anticipate increased activity at that ppoint or should I be concerned bucks will start locking down if they are moving that much already.


The only way to find out is hunt it, with the warm weather we just had i believe the rut is only starting to get in swing.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

sat from 3 til dark. saw a squirell and a porcupine. I did see a nice six while driving out to my farm lol

the rain was cooooold


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Main Frame 8 with 2 kickers on his brow tine.


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice buck!! Congrats!


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

*PA hunting thread*

Shot this guy on the 27th. He was the 6th buck I saw in two days. Their still not really chasing around my area (1A), but his neck was huge, so It can't be very far off.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

should be a good day today good luck guys.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Hunted 5C yesterday afternoon, saw one deer a 5pt. Hunted this morning and saw no deer until I returned to my truck, there were 7 about 45 yards away watching me change. They love hanging around the houses here in suburbia :angry:


----------



## Jasmf24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone going to hunt in the rain in W. PA today? I'm in 2B and going out around noon and now I'm starting to wonder if I should wait for another day. Has anyone seen any activity yet?


----------



## Nocknboots (Feb 27, 2012)

Post up later if you do go out in 2B about how it was. I'll be out all day Friday in 2B.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I was out in 2A until about 9:30 and the only thing I saw was bushy tails and rain. I got soaked. I work 3:30PM to midnight, so I will be out tomorrow morning or Friday depending on the weather. Starting Saturday, I will be doing some all day sits.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

This is my driveway this morning. As much as I would love to hunt in the snow my truck is a 2x4 Ranger that SUCKS in the snow and you can see I almost slid into the parked car (civic with bad tranny). I can't risk getting stuck so I am home-bound.

Good luck to anybody who gets out!


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

i'll be out later after work in 2B.


----------



## tom071984 (Feb 18, 2011)

Was out last night in 2B...had a tall spike walking under my tree when I got there at 345, saw a doe at 60 yards then I had a short spike come under my stand (almost mistook it for a doe) it's nose was on the ground the whole time, then saw 2 does walking around six, then at 6:20 I grunted loud and instantly had two deer came running my way, it looked like a buck chasing a doe, they crossed the creek and she veered off and he came right to me, it was a 14'' eight point with short g3's. I let him walk. The other deer went running back the creek where it came from. Thinking it was a doe because of the way it went running back but couldn't tell for sure. When I left there was a bunch of deer in the feilds.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

missed a big buck this morning 2-A i am still sick at my stomach. guess that's why they call it hunting . i hardly ever miss still don't know why? i think i misjudged yardage didn't take range finder because it fogged on me Tuesday from 12 hours of rain on it , inside lens . i was bad mouthing myself all morning around 135 class i am guessing don't get to many chances at 130 above here and i pissed it away


----------



## Jasmf24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nocknboots said:


> Post up later if you do go out in 2B about how it was. I'll be out all day Friday in 2B.


Will do. On my way out now.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

They were moving good this morning and coming to rattling. We saw 4 different buck but not shots...


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Saw 14 deer and 1 bear from 720am-4pm..passed a 7 pt, saw 1 shooter but too far out. Moved my stand and just checked the memory card..maybe shoulda left the stand where it was.. but oh well winters ttake long to move it back ifi ha e to


----------



## Bullshooter (Sep 27, 2005)

Mercer county, spent 6 hours in a good pinch and only saw 2 does. Spotting every night for the past 5 nights, and have only seen several junk bucks chasing. It will be coming soon


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

You know the weather has been bad when you consider light rain, spitting snow and 20 mph winds a great evening to hunt. Lots of chasing all raghorns


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

Hunted this evening and seen 2 does. Im hunting a little piece of private ground surrounded by houses. When i left and webt down the owners driveway, at least an 8 point, with a dark rack was standing there. I'll be back there tomorrow.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Heading out in the morning first day in a tree since saturday.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

*10/9/2012:* This would have been my mom's 70th birthday, but she died last year from F'ing lung cancer. My first buck ever. My property is only 10 acres and I've only been hunting it 4 yrs. We get a fairly consistent traffic of does and fawns, but I've only ever seen a rare, 1.5 yo. spike or fork from my stand or on my cameras. I was putting as many hours as I possibly could starting opening day, and honestly, I hadn't even seen a single deer (buck or doe) until this bruiser came strolling into my "killzone." At 1720, I saw him moseying (L to R) down a path. I knew I only had one window to shoot him. I ranged it at 36 yds, set my HHA and waited for him to get into the lane. The shot went off a little before I could settle my pin but I did hear a nice soft twack and I looked like I hit a little high and a little back with complete passthrough with my FMJ / GR 1 3/4" Razor Cut SS. My first thought was "LIVER... He's DEAD... in about 1-3 hours, don't f--- it up!" Thankfully, he ran straight toward the center of my property and into a corner bounded by fences. He was never going to leave my property, I just needed to be patient. At about 70 yds down hill, I saw him do a sweet cartwheel, but he landed in some thick kudzu/blackberry. The leaves were still up, so I couldn't see him taking his dirt nap. Now, I check my watch, and start to figure out how to kill 1/2 hour in my stand while my heart is throbbing into the back of my throat. Many texts and phone calls later, curiosity got this cat, so I went to retrieve my arrow. Even though I knew exactly where it went, I could not find it. There was a very thick pot of kudzu/vines/blackberry behind the deer, so I figured it just got buried in that tangle. Blood trail was easy to see, with a 3-blade 1 3/4' exit hole on a clear 2-track path. Forget about "bumping" him,* I'm going after my buck*. I found him right where he cartwheeled, The ground was all messed up where he tumbled, and there was foamy blood all over, That was the end of it. Upon field dressing, I found out that I made a clean double lung shot, no liver, stomach, spleen,etc. His chest was full of blood because the exit hole was only about 1/2 way down. Green score = 131 6/8 gross. Yeeeeehhh Haaaawwww!
Here's where he took his dirt nap! Notice the high, back entrance wound, but it has foamy blood spurting from it.







Here's the exit wound!!!!







Here's a better view of his rack after field dressing.







Here's the obligatory gear photo (Elite Pure, Stokerized stabs, Jeff's custom strings & cables, AAE Pro Drop, HHA OL-5519, FMJ 400, Grim Reaper 1 3/4" Razor cut, FMJ 400, FFP 360 vanes, Carter Simple 1 release


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Even a blind squirrel...


----------



## Jasmf24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hunted the suburb's of 2B from 1:30 till dark. Didn't see anything except a couple squirrels. I put my climber in a spot where I never had a camera in or hunted before. Last Sunday I was scouting that area and had seen a lot of recent deer activity in this particular spot and thought I would try it. Looks like I should put some cameras there first, and move the stand back to more confident locations.

Sat in rain most of the time. All I could think about is "why am I out here" when I have beer...and a Doe in heat at home. Nevertheless, I'll be out there in the rain tomorrow.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

nuclearsteel said:


> WOW! Awesome buck! Let's hear the story....how far was the shot? How far did he go?


Just saw this question. It was a tricky shot, there was a doe in front of him and he was behind a large tree (as usual) at about 30 yards. They both saw me and I could not get a clear shot without hitting the doe or the tree and I had about a 3 foot opening in some heavy cover. I was on the ground at the time. The doe bolted and Brutis hesitated for about 3 seconds, gave me time to aim at the vitals, as I shot he jumped and I hit too far back. My heart sunk, but to my amazement I saw him die within a minute and within 70 yards. I hit right under the spine.

By the way my taxi scored him at 167 non-typical. I have to wait 60 days to get an official score but if it works out he could be in the top 25 non-typicals ever shot in archery in PA.


----------



## atom11 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shot this little guy on 10/8/12. Only my second archery deer. I told myself at the beginning of the year that I would shoot the first legal buck that gave me a shot due to my school schedule, and not knowing how much I would get out, so this guy got it.


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice! I know what that is like with school! THe 8th was a great day in the field!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

on my way to my spot to pull a card.

taking my bow just in case,i may have to stillhunt for a little while 

looks like it could be a great afternoon


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

atom11 said:


> shot this little guy on 10/8/12. Only my second archery deer. I told myself at the beginning of the year that i would shoot the first legal buck that gave me a shot due to my school schedule, and not knowing how much i would get out, so this guy got it.
> View attachment 1510798


nice!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

THEY ARE CHASING HERE pretty good last 2 days


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I spent the last 5 days hunting up in 1B, well and Ohio on Sunday,  and it's been dead. Granted the weather has been crap but I still figured I'd see some action, nada :sad: I have all next week off so I'll get at it and hopefully they get a little more active up here next week.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Not much happening this morning.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats to all so far it quiet here in 5a this evening


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Going out again in the morning and hoping to fill my tag.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Here in 5a it died since the storm. I havnt seen a deer since before the storm came in. Hunted 3 straight days in spots where I was shocked to not atleast see somthing


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

hunted my little spot in 2b tonight from 4:30 till dark. when i pulled in the driveway 3 doe and a buck was on the driveway! once in the stand and almost dark i had 9 doe in 2 different groups in the little field i was over looking. i was ready to shoot a doe tonight to break the ice. i seen a buck at about 30 yards come down thru the woods in the thick, with his nose on the ground and chased some of the does back across the field and into the woods. the field I'm watching is about 25x80 yards, in between 4 houses. i'll be back there tomorrow evening.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

saw a real nice buck tonight in 2A near dark,

got some video,but not close enough for a shot  

saw 2 smaller bucks chasing 3 does in circles just out of range for a few hours


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Saw 11 does in 2d no bucks with any of them just casually feeding in the rain. Did smoke a nanny at 35 yards the rocket sidewinder hammered her ran abt 30 yards less than 10 seconds. Fri and sat should be good


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

At 12:00 Noon, saw what would have been a 130 in. 9 point, about 18in. wide, with long beams, once at 25 yards I could see the G2,G3& G4 all busted off the left side and only a couple inches each. Came out of a doe bedding area and just walked by, I'm hoping the Orange Army don't kill him, should be a good one next year, if he's not busted up again?


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well went out this evening. Windy for a while than things calmed down a bit and deer starting moving. Ending up seeing a nice 8 (was a 10 until Sunday). Grunted at him and he started heading my way. Bout 80 yards out he stops, turns, puffs up and heads right back where he came from. He slipped into the woods so i hit the horns real hard, out he comes and behind him a beautiful 140 inch class 8 pointer. They are headed straight for me, 10 yard shot coming up. Let the first deer pass, the used to be 10, 15 steps behind heres the big 8. Already drawn and just waiting. a few more steps and i can shoot and he locked up. Got nervous jumped a few steps and never gave me a shot. Both deer continued on there way never really spooked just uneasy. Than i saw them both about an hour later feeding so i didn't bust them at least. Not to sure why that buck got uneasy. Had deer under me all night. big boy just knew somethingw as up. they are incredible.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Best afternoon on srand yet. Saw 5 different bucks. Was so intent on watching in front of me, that this seasons dream buck was passing by directly behind me. Lesson learned about being attentive and expecting the unexpected. About 70 yards away and got him coming in with a few grunts. Another smaller buck ran in a stole his attention. A line of does and fawns passed directly under me and when they hit the field he followed them away...............


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

we sealed the deal tonite. My cousin shot a big heavy ten around 330 this afternoon and I scored at 530. This guy was going to destroy my decoy. Good luck to everyone else. It's time to focus on bear season for me.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

good job to all who have killed something so far!!!! I downed a doe the first Friday. Saw one real nice buck a couple weeks ago and tonight i had 9 doe under me from 5 pm till dark.....no buck around!!! Its killing me. The area im in is starting to get torn up with scrapes and rubs. Should be good one of these days with all the sign and obviously all the doe.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

5-C One of the worst archery seasons for me so far. Seeing very few deer. I am seeing a few small scrapes and still getting bucks on cams but not till after 10 at night. Hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Here is my 2012 PA 10pt 11/02/12 9am came in chasing a doe. 25yd shot 40 yd recovery Rage 2 blade chisel tip. Public land Lawrence county 1A


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice deer!


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

way to go Chuck. Nice buck.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks John,I had a good season starting last week. The first part I only saw a few small bucks. This week was real good and getting better as it goes.


----------



## Chad B. (Oct 31, 2006)

View attachment 1511880

This is the buck I got this morning. !5 yard shot walking away from me. Not the biggest I have gotten
View attachment 1511882
, but with school and kids to worry about I am happy!


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Had the biggest buck Iv seen in probably 7 years 150-160 mainframe 11 w some kicker snuck in behind me in the wet leaves and got to close to fast saw me trying to stand spooked to abt 40 yards actually started walking back toward me but was in thick cover I was hunting in 2c this was at 230 pm


----------



## jays375 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well here in the northeast the little buck are sniffing around.Unlucky me smashed one with my truck Monday.He came out like a bullet.A few good bucks are showing themselves.I picked the wrong stand yesterday,nice 18-20" 10 point went by in the morning.This morning saw 6 does,3 bucks.Only one was semi decent.I have been trying to find the big ones game camera got.Finally starting to get closer.All deer this morning were feeding pretty heavy.Tonight nothing!Who knows what tomorrow will bring.Things should be better soon.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Was diggin a scent wick out of my pack and heard all kinds of commotion a 4 pt and a long tined shooter8 chased a doe right along the edge within 15 yards of me! I managed to get my bow in my hand and let out a blat but they were chasin and grunting had no signs of slowing down.. wish i was there 10 minutes earlier! They probably still may not have stopped but at least id have been ready for em! Lots of chasing here in 2F


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

Best night of hunting for me this year. Saw 8 doe and two real nice bucks. Saw one pulling into my spot. Decent 6 point. Then my boy and I was walking in and I stopped and said "deer". It was a doe passing in front of us crossing the trail . I told him to watch cause the buck is probably behind her. Sure enough here he come! My boy saw him before I could from the angle he had. He pulled back on him and got busted! He took off and WOW! This boy was a huge 10pt! We were both so excited! Awesome day for us. Hope we can find this big boy again!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

had a small one come in in the afternoon got 2 grouse for supper was a perty crappy day on stand rain snow and wind found one good scrape being work real good going to set up in the area in the morning good luck tomorrow everyone.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats guys. I took a mature doe this morning. I know the rut is coming but I have seen WAY more does than bucks (yet to see a legal buck on stand) so I decided take it. 12 yard shot, 60 yard recovery, it actually dropped directly under my friends treestand. I didn't realize we were so close together. I saw the doe go down and texted him that I just shot a doe and its down and he replied with "I know" and this picture LOL:


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

Didn't see a thing this evening. Gonna try all day tomorrow.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Having horrible luck seeing bone this year... Not rut activity besides scrapes.. 2c is really making me wonder out all day tomorrow


----------



## Marshall Dillon (Sep 1, 2007)

fap1800 said:


> I'd say the opposite for where I am in 5C. I've had more quality buck sightings to date so far this year than all of last year. Where in 5C are you?


Montgomery County. I'm hopeful things will pick up starting tomorrow.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Trying to sit most of the day today, cold cold cold


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

Heading out now with my brother. Be safe boys and dress warm!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I think Monday and Tuesday will be real good

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

God luck guys, it cold mornings like this that make me glad im tagged out.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

ollie6x47 said:


> God luck guys, it cold mornings like this that make me glad im tagged out.


Thanks neighbor


----------



## mattz21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Cold and windy up here in NE PA.. Haven't seen anything yet this morning.. Saw 6 bucks last night during the last 2 hrs of light


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Chilly morning started early pushed 2 casually to dark at 5 am good luck dress warm and god speed


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

What did sandy do to my deer


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

pa.outdoors said:


> Best night of hunting for me this year. Saw 8 doe and two real nice bucks. Saw one pulling into my spot. Decent 6 point. Then my boy and I was walking in and I stopped and said "deer". It was a doe passing in front of us crossing the trail . I told him to watch cause the buck is probably behind her. Sure enough here he come! My boy saw him before I could from the angle he had. He pulled back on him and got busted! He took off and WOW! This boy was a huge 10pt! We were both so excited! Awesome day for us. Hope we can find this big boy again!


where do you hunt? I was born and raised in Ship! though we have always hunted elsewhere.


----------



## Podflyguy (Aug 20, 2012)

Best day this season for me, grunted at a small 6 pt at first light and he came right to the base of my tree. Then 10 minutes later I rattled and a big 8 pt came charging at me so fast I couldn't get him to stop. Blew right passed me and could not turn him around. Got my blood pumping!


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

8 pointer down in nepa. Something about this spot!!! This is three years in a row on this same weekend out of the same tree that I have killed a buck!!!! Incredible!!!! Shot was 15 yards with my Hoyt havoctec. Broadhead used was a hellrazor. As soon as I shot I thought it was too far back but he went 20 yards, blood dripping, walked another 20, stood for about ten seconds ad dropped over dead!!!! Didn't flinch or kick. The shot was actually right through the lungs with a high entrance and mid body exit. But I still think it was far back. While gutting I checked te liver and it didn't have a scratch on it but the lungs were in pieces. Pics to follow shortly.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Didnt see anything last night on stand but snow and rain here in 1B. On my way out I saw a total of 12 deer running around in two different groups in the cut corn. Not sure what they all were. One was a real nice one. Stuck at work all day today hopefully will get out Monday. Today is the first day we have had sun in 8 days of straight rain


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Got my doe tags stupid ***** I erp and she jumped infront of the buck


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

I see a few people from Apollo on here. I just moved to the area about a month and half ago. Where abouts are you guys from down here??


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

didnt see anything this morning. My dad shot a small 5 pt. 1st buck in PA in over 8 yrs. so Im very happy. Sorry dont have pics but tarsal glands are black and he smells terrible so its on for sure. Congrats to all on their kills this yr. Seems like a pretty good season here in PA


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Saw a huge 8 chasing a doe around 745am but wouldnt come close enough. The rut is on for sure!


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

5C the rut is on! The time is now! Saw 4 buck 1 doe, had a nice 7 make a scrape at 50 yards. Climbed down at 11:00 and took a walk I kicked up a doe and small buck. He wouldn't leave her tail... they ran off and came back three different times all within 15 yards of me... i thought i was going to get run over.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Rough morning, skunked here in 2b. Cold and windy this am. Lots of sign, gonna try it again the evening. Good luck guys!


----------



## Bullshooter (Sep 27, 2005)

Day five here in the n/w and have not seen a deer yet. Ugh....


----------



## BuckMasterN8 (Jul 22, 2010)

Im in for the ride. Im about to start leave and take a 7 day trip to my home town in SE PA.


----------



## jason03 (Dec 12, 2003)

ollie6x47 said:


> God luck guys, it cold mornings like this that make me glad im tagged out.


its cold mornings like this that im glad i am not tagged out,doesnt get any better than this!!!!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

took my boy out with me in 2g had snow on the ground didn't see nothing no tracks in the snow nothing boy got cold so had to head in early he did good thoe made it to 3:30 before he couldn't take it no more.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

My dad smacked a good one however he saw the buck alive 10 min after the shot but it didn't look healthy we are going to wait until the AM. He thinks its a big 10 I have on the cuddeeback prob I. The 130s if its that deer


----------



## Randallpink (Aug 3, 2008)

Dinks chasing in 2B. This next hour should be interesting.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

killed 8:30 this morning in luzurne county


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Congrats to the successful!
5C was dismal this afternoon, I think because 1) it's Saturday in suburbia 2) high winds. Yesterday morning I saw 9 different bucks, today one forky at dusk. Looking forward to Monday morning.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

monster bucks all over this week......its like a mini Iowa over here


----------



## bhound (Aug 22, 2012)

no deer today but the turkey got 2 close to my blind... first turkey with bow..


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

DEAD around here, been seeing LOTS of doe with no bucks. Havent seen any rut activity in over a week.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I just watched a 14" or so 5 pt. Trying to mount a dead doe along the road in 5c. Try to explain that to my 9 yr. Old son


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

scottprice said:


> monster bucks all over this week......its like a mini Iowa over here


That's what I tell people last three evening Iv seen 10 or so bucks a 130 and a 150 last night


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

kylehey said:


> where do you hunt? I was born and raised in Ship! though we have always hunted elsewhere.


We usually hunt in Fulton county but when we r short on time we just go up on state land above ship close to big flat. I never thought much about hunting up there but since we started going up I have been pleasantly surprised. Found a couple hot spots.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Third chance at my 8pt but doe jumped the gun and took his arrow to the back hip I love the NAP braxe it blasted through 1 back hip and into the other broke shaft but broadhead still good


----------



## PA Oaktree (Apr 4, 2008)

Hunted dark to dark in 5b yesterday with only seeing three doe early in the morning. Hunted dark to dark today in 5b and saw nothing. The wind was just brutal today, hope it calms down for Monday.


----------



## jdhaines32 (Feb 5, 2010)

Was out most of the day. Wind was terrible. Only saw a half rack spike. He was the first deer I have seen since the second day of the season. Very little activity so far.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

bhound said:


> no deer today but the turkey got 2 close to my blind... first turkey with bow..
> View attachment 1512468


You took your orange hat and vest off for the picture right? :smile:

Congrats on the turkey. I have seen way more turkey's than deer this season.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

I know that wind was cooooooooold this morning


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice thing is I at least got meat this season I'd love a buck but time will tell 7 more days of legal PA hunting to finish out early season good luck to all including myself and please be safe. God speed


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

Only seen some doe yesterday. None in range. The wind was swirling all day in my 2b spot.


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Got this 8-point Thursday morning in 2D. Went out Friday and Saturday with the longbow trying to fill an doe tag but nothing has come close enough. Friday I saw more deer than I have seen all season and yesterday it slowed down but I did see a decent buck trailing a doe trough around 5:00PM.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Haven't seen a deer in 2 weeks out of the stand in 2D and grunted in 3 bucks by 8:15 yesterday. This was #3 and just had to take him. I won't have much more time to hunt this season and would much rather have a solid bow kill than rifle (or nothing at all).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats on the bucks guys! I still have not had a legal buck in range this whole season. 2 spikes, that's it.

I thought last night would be a good night, but I didn't see one single deer.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Congrats the the last few bucks guys. Should get good this week


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats to the guys that have filled their tags. I was out all day yesterday in 2A. I saw a doe shortly after daylight and then 2 deer running about 100 yards away an hour later. I am guessing it was a buck chasing a doe, but didn't get a great look at them. I got down around 11AM and walked to the other side of the property and found a lot of fresh buck sign. Rubs on trees, scrapes, fresh tracks and lots of droppings. I went and spoke to the landowner to make sure it was still on their property and they assured me it was. I took a quick drive up the road to replace batteries in a camera and decided to sit an hour. It was very windy during the middle of the day. I didn't see anything from that stand, but did find fresh sign and I have a 140 class 10 point on my camera. I went back to the woods I hunted in the morning and got my LW Alpha, 4 LW Sticks and found a nice tree to hang them near all that fresh sign. I was all settled in about 2:40PM. Around 4:15PM a small buck came from below and then behind me. Around 5:30PM I heard a few deer running the ridge above me and caught a glimpse of one doe, but they dropped over the other side of the ridge. About 10 minutes later I hear a deer to my right walking and I stand up quickly. I see antlers coming and a nice 8 point walks right out to the logging road. I told myself P&Y or tag soup this year. He was a nice 2 1/2 year old buck, but just not old or big enough. I am not sure how, but he saw me in the tree. He stared straight at me for like 30 seconds and then stomped his foot and started snorting his head off. After about a minute of this he turned around and ran back the direction he came from snorting the whole time. 

My dad is visiting me today and tomorrow and I have gotten permission for him to go hunting with me on that property tomorrow morning. I am going to get in my climber where I was yesterday morning and he will take my shotgun and try to get a turkey. I have the 8th, 9th and 12th off from work. This week is when not working until 3:30PM will be really nice. Good luck guys. This is the best time of year. I just hope I can get it done with only a week left. I shot my buck last year on Nov. 9th.


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

pa.outdoors said:


> We usually hunt in Fulton county but when we r short on time we just go up on state land above ship close to big flat. I never thought much about hunting up there but since we started going up I have been pleasantly surprised. Found a couple hot spots.


nice, We usually hunt in Juniata Co. but we fear that opportunity may be coming to a close in a few years. Hope not though, its nice to have a place that all the fam can hunt together.


----------



## 30th t/a (Sep 27, 2010)

I got this 9pt on Oct 20 2012 at 5:25. I grunted him in and got a 25 yard shot. He went 35 yards and was down for the count.


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice bucks.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Finally smoked a doe with the new elite this morning. She came in to ten yards and I put one through her neck. Dropped on the spot. Did see a decent 8 Point visit a scrape this morning early., if this wind dies down a little I think I can get on that scarpe tomorrow morning and not get busted. .


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Anybody see any rut activity this morning?


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

nope nothing went spotting last night seen 50 does and 3 bucks nothing pushing the does .


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Father connected saturday afternoon in 2c grunted him in from over 100 yards


----------



## kahneyjd (Oct 2, 2011)

I think tomorrow will be a good day, with the storm coming in on Wed. I still haven't seen much in they way of rut activity here in 5c, but I have found several new scrapes.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

JFoutdoors said:


> was that the buck killed in montgomery county?


Nope it was killed in Chalfont, at least that is what the Intellegencer said, and I saw it in Bucks County, alive


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Hunted all day on Saturday except to switch locations. Didn't see any deer on Saturday morning but noticed a huge new rub tht appeared between Thursday afternoon and Saturday morning. I moved at 11 pm and was getting my coat on up in my climber when I looked over and saw a borderline shooter staring at me at 50 yards. I froze and had a 3 min. stand-off and he slowly backed out. I quick got my release on and my hat, then grunted to him as he moved away. This made him run....so thinking I just blew a chance at 12:45 in the afternoon, I proceeded to finish getting settled in. I was seated, reaching for my Binos out of my pack when I heard snorting and a commotion. There he was again but this time I really blew him out. He was coming back to investigate and spotted me again. So By 1 pm I was disgusted and annoyed at my hastyness. I ended up seeing 4 more young bucks the biggest was a Y buck, and 12 does, none of which came close for a shot. Overall I saw little "rutting" type movwement or sign...few rubs here and there. I don't know if I will get out again for bow season, but I think this week and next will be good.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Had a doe come in running to this sugar coated scrape, P'd by it, then ran off down the scrape line. Looking for a buck, I guess. 










Other than this 4pt that walked by this morning, I haven't seen any bucks. Had a total of 6 doe come out before dark, but no bucks. 










Hoping this storm that's coming will dump some snow.


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

Got this guy Thursday in 4C. Found a awesome rub line with a few scrapes. Worked my way into the wind following it. Stopping and grunting and rattling. Wait a bit move slow. Caught him coming out of the laurels on a mission grunting up a storm. Had to hit the deck and crawl back for a little cover. He came up and gave me a 20 yard broad side shot. Hit him with a reaper didn't go more than 150 yards. 

Main frame heavy six with split brow and two nice kickers


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Saturday morning had alight dusting of snow, saw a spike work a scrape at 8 am. Swiched stands at 1045.. 1150 had a buck come right down my drag line. Shot him at 34.. 15" wide 6 pt has a 3/4" g3 some may call him a 7pt. Not my biggest but he got my blood pumping! Guy on my lease was hunting with his son, the kid shot a buck saturday morning but they lost blood.. thinkin he brisket shot it. Took my boy out after school yesterday hes finally over his cold. Didnt see anything til we got to the road.. 4 does.. back at it with him today after scbool/work..this time change sucks!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

ribsyj said:


> Got this guy Thursday in 4C. Found a awesome rub line with a few scrapes. Worked my way into the wind following it. Stopping and grunting and rattling. Wait a bit move slow. Caught him coming out of the laurels on a mission grunting up a storm. Had to hit the deck and crawl back for a little cover. He came up and gave me a 20 yard broad side shot. Hit him with a reaper didn't go more than 150 yards.
> 
> Main frame heavy six with split brow and two nice kickers
> View attachment 1514009
> ...


Awesome buck, Congrats!


----------



## Jasmf24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Got my buck on the first day, but now I need to fill the freezer and I'm not even seeing any doe. Early season, deer were everywhere in the area I hunt (2B). Now, only seeing a few on my camera's and it's at night. Moved the cam's, same result.... night pic's. Starting to think it's going to be a long season. Doesn't help that I can't evening hunt during the week anymore (daylight savings).


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, got my first chance at a buck tonight. Medium size 6 point chasing a doe stopped right in front of me broadside at 25 yards. I was in a stand and didn't think I could stand. Drew and locked on while seated. Fired right under his shoulder right into the ground. They scampered off. Dang it...... Back for more in the morning. 



Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## ElkGetr (Oct 23, 2012)

grunted in a 20" bruiser tonight around 5pm. First time I've seen any big ones moving. I missed at 40yards. :sad: disappointed doesn't quite cover it. Near Erie.


----------



## marshdog (Sep 3, 2004)

Shot a small basket 8 point on Friday morning. Saw a big bruiser 10 pt on Thursday afternoon but couldn't get him in range. Shot him quartering away at 22 yards. Hit him almost perfectly. He went 45 yards and piled up dead. Came from behind my right side nose to the ground. From the time I first heard him behind me until I heard him crash dead was less than a minute. First kill with my Mathews z7. 100 gr muzzy four blade broad heads. 

Not the best pics as I was by myself and had to get to work. Shot him on my nursery in 5B. Property is about 90%surrounded by standing corn on neighboring farms which is making the hunting difficult.


----------



## eekamouse (Nov 7, 2012)

Any activity this morning off through the 12 going to be hitting 5b and 5c hard hopefully storm doesn't shut them down!


----------



## eekamouse (Nov 7, 2012)

In stand now freezing my arse off


----------



## eekamouse (Nov 7, 2012)

Just had a scrappy 6 come past will let him grow up


----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)

shot my best buck to date yesterday on a spot and stalk. Complete story/pictures here...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1886593


----------



## Nocknboots (Feb 27, 2012)

Put it on the ground at 11:30 this morning in 2B, not a trophy but decent. This late in the season I can't be sure I'll see anything better.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Have only seen 2 legal buck all season so far. A nice 8 on Tuesday night and a half rack 8 last night. Neither offered a shot. Took this nice doe tonight at 10 yards. She made it about 50 before falling over


----------



## ElkGetr (Oct 23, 2012)

saw a shooter(120") at 10:30. chasin....


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone in 4b seeing chasing yet


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

Got this York Co public land 7 pt Wednesday 11/7/12 at 8 am. I was sitting an area that I had pretty much ignored all season. He came through the clearing trailing a doe. About a 30 yd shot. Went about 75 yds. Not the largest I've taken, but always proud of any deer I am fortunate enough to take. Now I can relax in camp during the rifle season..lol.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Great deer everyone tagged out in the last few days


----------



## suburbanbucks77 (Jan 15, 2010)

It is on in 5c. get out there as much as possible. bucks are on the move!!!!


----------



## BOWS&BIKES (Sep 30, 2009)

South East 5C has been hot for a while. My son and I saw a 3 1/2 year old chase 10 or 12 does back on 10/12. On 10/31 i had a giant chasing two does out at 85 yrds but I couldn't get him in however I did get this guy the next day.


----------



## kahneyjd (Oct 2, 2011)

I am in the middle of 5c, I have almost no activity right now. I have a few new scrapes, and have seen 1 small 6 pushing but other than that nothing. On tuesday, I was out all morning and only saw does still in groups. I am a little confused.?.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally connected on Wednesday. 2012 was the toughest season I could remember for me. Pics and story will be up soon.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Well I just tagged out today on a nice 8 point. It was before my last post at 1pm but I hadn't laid my hands on him yet so I didn't want to"curse" my kill. Here is the story...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1887495


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

Matt Musto said:


> Well I just tagged out today on a nice 8 point. It was before my last post at 1pm but I hadn't laid my hands on him yet so I didn't want to"curse" my kill. Here is the story...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1887495


Awesome....!


----------



## nate3420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Tuesday, Nov. 6 at 7:03 A.M. in Northwestern PA I finally got my first bow buck kill. It has been a long three years of working at it and finally all the pieces came together and got it done. He is not a massive deer, but it is the last week of the season and it was no or never with the video camera. Hope you all enjoy the video. I used a Mathews z7 set up at 71 lbs and 29" draw. I was using Black Eagle Arrows "Rampages" with Firenock Half-Out inserts. Used 100 grain 3 Blade Rage (was not planning on using these but had to use them up because they were laying around. No I am no fanboy of Rage, I actually love Grim Reapers). Hit the deer a little back on a quartering away but still managed an extremely fatal shot especially having an almost complete pass through of the hind hitting the femoral artery. 


Here is the link to the video....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdP3YJp2UXc


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1887863


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Looks like it's heating up in 5C. Lots of new rubs popping up along the road in the last 3 days. The buck I shot was cruising for does.


----------



## jays375 (Aug 7, 2011)

Just got in.Still haven't gotten to see a big one.Since Thursday morning over a dozen bucks,mostly scrubbers.Close to 30 doe.This is only morning hunts till about a 11.Sad part should have been hunting area a few ago.Taken me all season to find it.


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

I shot this 11pt yesterday morning at about 7:30am in 2B. Haven't put a tape to him yet (cape is at the Taxi) but many people seem to think he'll go 135". This is only my second buck in 3 total years hunting and I couldn't be more blessed.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

In in the middle of an all dayer with my brother. Best day I've ever seen from a stand. We have seen at least 10 different Buck so far. They are running like crazy. Nothing will come close or slow down though

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

so i havent been back to pa in 3 years due to military service and im about to seperate at the end of this month from the military and was wondering do they allow you to hunt in the late season(flintlock season) with your bow or is it flintlock only


----------



## eekamouse (Nov 7, 2012)

A bow is acceptable in any deer season


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

yes!

in bow season/rifle season/and late muzzleloader season you can bowhunt  




Antihk7 said:


> so i havent been back to pa in 3 years due to military service and im about to seperate at the end of this month from the military and was wondering do they allow you to hunt in the late season(flintlock season) with your bow or is it flintlock only


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks greatest news ive heard i bought a new bow before i came to germany and i shoot as much as i can but they are pretty much peta hippies over here so its impossible to do anything outdoors unless your loaded


----------



## eekamouse (Nov 7, 2012)

Antihk7 said:


> thanks greatest news ive heard i bought a new bow before i came to germany and i shoot as much as i can but they are pretty much peta hippies over here so its impossible to do anything outdoors unless your loaded


Get back to PA safe and enjoy the ability to still be a ******* haha


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Doe have been hot the last 3 days, and the bucks are right behind them.


IMG_7049c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

One thing I dont understand about PA is how buck tags turn into unregulated state wide doe tags in the flintlock season but you cant do the same with a bow even though it runs concurrent. I might have to start hitting some influences in the GC to get that one changed after sunday hunting comes around.


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Great bucks guys! Im really hoping tomorow is the day for me!


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

jlh42581 said:


> One thing I dont understand about PA is how buck tags turn into unregulated state wide doe tags in the flintlock season but you cant do the same with a bow even though it runs concurrent. I might have to start hitting some influences in the GC to get that one changed after sunday hunting comes around.


to me it seems like that i dont know alot of people that would dare pull out the bow in the late season maybe trying to regulate buck to doe ratio or it could be a typo someone needs to call PGC and ask them for clarification


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I believe its been like this since ARs came out if Im not mistaken??





Antihk7 said:


> to me it seems like that i dont know alot of people that would dare pull out the bow in the late season maybe trying to regulate buck to doe ratio or it could be a typo someone needs to call PGC and ask them for clarification


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

its been like that long before the AR came out.


ever since i started hunting (1984) you have been allowed to use your buck tag for a doe with a flintlock,but not with a bow.




jacobh said:


> I believe its been like this since ARs came out if Im not mistaken??


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

My 2012 PA Archery Buck. I shot him on 11-3 at 9:30AM.


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

Shot this buck on Oct 27 @ 34 yards on a morning hunt. I'm happy with him, but I sure do miss hunting this wk.


----------



## Medic08 (Sep 15, 2005)

And here is my PA buck. Got him Yesterday. Had to follow my brothers post with mine. Same property as Craigs.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Good job


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

My father tagged this six tonight.


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Finally connected with 20 min left in my season! He came running into the CAN call!


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

way to take it to the last moment!!!! Awesome deer everyone and congrats!!!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Shot him in the evening of 11-6-12, buck roar did the trick. very pleased as I only had one other eve that I could have went out. Congrats to all the other successful Pa archers out there..


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

One day left fellas....


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Hard to believe last day is upon us already. Let's see what tomorrow brings......................


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm sadly watching the season close from the sidelines. Stupid friggin' shoulder!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

It's been dead here, nothing moving.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Sucks that tomorrow is the last day and the weather forecast here in SW PA is mid 60's very windy and rain in the afternoon. Last night, I passed on my 8th legal buck. I told myself before season begin that it would be my first P&Y buck or nothing. It looks like it will be the nothing. I am getting big bucks on cam all at night. It doesn't seem anything works to get them spotted during the day. I have tried scents, grunting, rattling. I am a bit disappointed. Hope tomorrow I will be pleasantly surprised and a big boy will show himself.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

Bwana said:


> It's been dead here, nothing moving.


Agree. We have 4 guys on 200 acres; no movement. Tons of tracks from over night but nothing during the day. Go take a look at 11pm; looks like a deer party in the field. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Im still seeing small bucks chasing but thats it. Do u guys think the mature bucks are even breeding as screwed up as our winters have been?


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

Worst archery season ive ever had saw 8 deer all season did not even see anything resembling a rut maybe it will hit during the gun season.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

25ft-up said:


> Doe have been hot the last 3 days, and the bucks are right behind them.
> 
> 
> IMG_7049c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Beautiful photo and great deer!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

The rut will hit high gear on Tuesday 11/13 and abruptly shut off on 11/24.


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

> The rut will hit high gear on Tuesday 11/13 and abruptly shut off on 11/24.


Big 10/4 on that


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yup I passed 6 legal bucks this season and missed a doe the first day. I saw half the amount of does I usually see where I hunt but food source changes is why I think. I saw more buck this year on the 90 acre plot. 9 total but as I stated passed all 6 that were legal and in range. Next year will be much better for me cuz the deer will actually have corn alfalfa and soy bean on the property for the first time as the owner is leasing the fields to a farmer. Struck out. What a bummer


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just saw this watch your back guys, makes me want to get my conceal carry sooner. http://m.thetimes-tribune.com/news/clarks-summit-man-accused-of-shooting-hunter-1.1401925


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

what are you waiting for?

it only takes a few min to get your carry permit, when i got mine i was in and out in less than 15 min.

always carry my .45  




DXT122 said:


> Just saw this watch your back guys, makes me want to get my conceal carry sooner. http://m.thetimes-tribune.com/news/clarks-summit-man-accused-of-shooting-hunter-1.1401925


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

oh and....................wish i could tell the idiot kid that shot that guy that they arent HIS deer .


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

the best part of the rut the last 3 years or so hit full boar during the start of bear rifle season up here in 2g anyway.


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

Guys I feel sick!i just missed the freaking buck of a lifetime! 30 yards and hit a branch. I got hair but that's it! Ever see a grown man cry? Wouldn't be so bad but it's the last day!!!!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

pa.outdoors said:


> Guys I feel sick!i just missed the freaking buck of a lifetime! 30 yards and hit a branch. I got hair but that's it! Ever see a grown man cry? Wouldn't be so bad but it's the last day!!!!


Wait a few minutes. rattle and grunt your butt off. He may come back


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Here are more pics of my buck I shot on Thursday. I am dissappointed I didn't get any quality photosof my buck so these will have to do.


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, so here is my story........I have been holding off for a 2.5 or older buck. Waited all season and passed on several small bucks only to have this basket rack 8 pointer hobble by me at 10 yrds on nov 5th in the evening. At first I was not going to shot him, because he obviously was not what I wanted to harvest, but watching him and seeing that he appeared to have a broken right front leg I decided to take him. I shot, he ran 30 yrds and balled up. After looking at him I had discovered he had been shot thru the left side of his back and into the right off shoulder. In my mind I did the right thing.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

If you didn't hit pay dirt during the first part of the season, we still have the 2 week firearms season and the post Christmas season. Plenty of time to fill those buck tags yet.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

doubled up last thursday the 8th in 5C


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

Matt Musto said:


> Wait a few minutes. rattle and grunt your butt off. He may come back


Yeah I tried that.... I thought for sure it was a perfect shot... He jumped and spun and it sounded like a good hit...no blood though just hair. I had to hit a branch. Unbelievable! I should have and could make that shot 100 times out of 100!!!! I'm SICK!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

pa.outdoors said:


> Yeah I tried that.... I thought for sure it was a perfect shot... He jumped and spun and it sounded like a good hit...no blood though just hair. I had to hit a branch. Unbelievable! I should have and could make that shot 100 times out of 100!!!! I'm SICK!


I feel your pain. It wasn't a monster I was shooting at but last year I center punched a tree instead. First it was confusion, then denial, then shock, then resigned laughter.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> doubled up last thursday the 8th in 5C


Neat buck, Congrats!


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

thats a wrap folks! (for the early bow season at least


----------



## Jasmf24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep. Kinda curious what everyone's impression was this year. I know for me, I seen a lot of activity the first week then it dried up fast. I didn't see any rut. Luckily for me, I was able to get a 10pt on the first day


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Jasmf24 said:


> Yep. Kinda curious what everyone's impression was this year. I know for me, I seen a lot of activity the first week then it dried up fast. I didn't see any rut. Luckily for me, I was able to get a 10pt on the first day


Did you post a pic of the buck in here? I think the rut is just starting to heat up in the last week and is getting close to full lockdown in this week or next. But as you know we can't hunt


----------



## fredbear5 (Mar 11, 2008)

well I filled my buck tag on the 10th. I was pretty happy with seeing deer every day I went out and having deer within bow range everyday.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Matt Musto said:


> Beautiful photo and great deer!


Thanks Matt. I like getting a deer in the morning. It gives me the time to enjoy it. It's really hurting to think I can't go back out and stillhunt the cliffs with the rifle. There's some beautiful land in PA.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Over here in 2G it didn't get going during the day light hours. I was on vacation last week and hunted 6 straight days.
I saw a total of 30 deer. 16 small bucks( 2 legal), 9 does and 5 rackes bucks not too impressive. None of which gave me a shot.
Friday was the only day I saw any sign of rutting activity. A nice 10 pt had a doe corralled in a small hollow 80 yards from me.
For 2 1/2 hours he grunted, snorted and kept her within 30 yards of him. With all the LOUD grunting and comotion I thought 
for sure another buck or two would come in and try to take her away. Nothing else showed up. It simply amazed me that as loud 
as this buck grunted and as long as this scene played out it didn't attract the attention of at least a curious fork horn. Just nothing.
At night the deer moved. 5 different bucks came into my yard searching for does.
Rattling, grunting and scents were a waste of time.
Last week should have been all out crazy. Temps in the 40's and mostly overcast. I don't get it.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats to all you Pa hunters. Whether the deer cooperated for you or not, you all deserve a congrats for being hunters, doing the best you can do to be successful, and enjoying every minute of it. See you again next year, and good luck with the rest of your seasons.


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

Got my first archery buck on 11/8 in 3D. There were 4 guys hunting in my group, and all together we saw over 15 non-shooters chasing does. The big boys are either in lock down, or only moving at night. This was 1 of 2 shooters we saw.


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

I know i will probably get railed for shooting a small doe, but it was my first spot and stalk and my first with my new bow. I am happy with it and it will feed my family so thats all that matters to me!


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats to all the hunters that scored. In SW PA its a hard pill to swallow to not be able to go out tonight. It went from 70 yesterday to 25 this morning. All in all I had an awesome season and my best for having shooters in range. I had 4 very close calls. The first one in early October when I grunted a very nice buck to 15 yards but he stayed behind cover for 45 minutes not moving. He finally moved on but stayed in the thick stuff. I only needed about 3 steps. The next buck in range didn't come until the 3rd. I had a buck chase a doe by at 10 yards but wouldn't stop for a shot. Then on the 6th I had the same buck I had the encounter with in October chase a doe to 40 yards but change direction at the last second and go the other way. On the 8th I missed the biggest buck I have ever had a shot at. I did shoot a doe on the 13th. Now its back to Jersey for my thanksgiving break to try to get my first buck in 3 years.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Finally nice cool weather and the season is over. I wish we had this weather yesterday.

I am going to try and scout more and better/more effectively for next season. Anybody in the 2C area that cares to join me is more than welcome. My spots are less than prime, so fair warning haha. I only saw 11 deer while on stand all season on the public ground ground I hunt. I saw a few more and took a doe but all on private ground that I was a guest on. I don't have permission for myself there so I don't count it. I don't think I would have taken a doe where I hunt most often. I worry after this rifle season what that area is going to be like as far as deer numbers go.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

This year was one of my worst seasons ever. Stands I had planned on hunting that were awesome areas have not gotten the wind needed this season. It might happen in rifle, it might happen in late archery. I really need some snow to pinpoint some newer areas. I also never made it to my destination in state thats not close to home due to other obligations. I hunted the least I have ever hunted this season but my boy is only 15 months old and is getting cooler by the day so when I am not seeing deer its not a hard choice to go home and see him.

Of the three really hot stands I had for this year on the days I had to hunt I never once got the wind to hunt them. Oh well, I expect maybe next season I might start getting more tree time again. Aint no animal on this planet worth more to me than my boy.


----------



## WadeRolandJames (Aug 26, 2012)

Ran 40 yards. He couldnt hold it! Best Archery buck to date.

Full Story @ www.wearethehitmen.com under blog section
or www.wearethehitmen.com/apps/blog


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Odd year for sure. Saw some slammers in early October and then they disappeared. Hoping they move back to their core area, based upon summer trail cam pics, in time for me to see with bow during shotgun season. Part learning curve too with a new property, stand is now in place to capitalize next season on their summer/bachelor group movements I witnessed.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

As a first year archery hunter in PA, any tips on what to scout for to capitalize on the late archery season? We thought we had everything patterned well for this season and we did until mid-october when they disappeared. Planning lots of doe hunting here in 5C so maybe that will give some hints, but I welcome any suggestions. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Where are all the bears in McKean county. I've checked our normal spots. And found very little. Any tips??


----------



## BuckswithBows (Nov 26, 2011)

Shot this guy on 11-2-12 WMU 5B


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> Did you post a pic of the buck in here? I think the rut is just starting to heat up in the last week and is getting close to full lockdown in this week or next. But as you know we can't hunt


Yep, agree that things were just starting to get good. Same way last year for me as well. Action was just starting to get good and the season is over. I saw some nice rubs appear in my area over the last few days of the season. Was out Sunday evening in the yard and could hear all the activity in the woods as it got dark.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Here is a picture of the deer I took this year. I think he would of been real nice if he made it until next year. Part of me wishes I would of let him walk until next year. I just knew the chances of him making it until next year would be slim.


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

11/9/12
7:00am
40 Yard Shot ... 60 Yard Recovery
4.5 Year Old
170 Pounds Field Dressed ... Live Weight Appox 215
10 Point
Inside Spread - 20.5"
Score - 161.5"


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow what a monster!!!! Congrats


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

ribsyj said:


> Wow what a monster!!!! Congrats


Thank you!!!


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Well I got an 8 pt on the last day in the last half hr of light left. Its not the one I waited for all season and I have passed this one several time before deciding to take him. Heres the one I wanted and waited for.









Here is the one I shot.









Congrats to all the guys that got there deer.


----------



## moparsnhuntn (Dec 24, 2008)

Had the last seven days of the season off from saturday to saturday. I hunt in 1B and things really slowed down as the week went on. I have a very understanding boss and he told me to hunt on Monday as well. Things were rocking even though it was 65 degrees. I saw 6 bucks by 10 a.m. Had two going at each other for a little while and another aggressive one snort wheezing at a doe. It was really fun and exciting and scored on this buck just before 10 a.m. 10 yard shot and was down in about 75 yards.







Took my oldest son out of school early to help me track the deer. I think he had a ton of fun and so did I having him with me


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrats everyone! I had a sorta crappy season as I saw no legal bucks while hunting, did get a doe though. I guess I'll hit Ohio hard for the next couple weeks with the bow and then it's time to get the guns out


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

mcharlton said:


> 11/9/12
> 7:00am
> 40 Yard Shot ... 60 Yard Recovery
> 4.5 Year Old
> ...


That is one heck of a big buck, and trophy!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Great buck take pride in it... Please don't make excuses for taking a great deer.





skinner2 said:


> Here is a picture of the deer I took this year. I think he would of been real nice if he made it until next year. Part of me wishes I would of let him walk until next year. I just knew the chances of him making it until next year would be slim.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

WadeRolandJames said:


> View attachment 1519688
> 
> View attachment 1519691
> 
> ...


Nice buck! i live 15 min outside of johnstown


----------



## WadeRolandJames (Aug 26, 2012)

Sweet! Howd ya make out this season?


----------



## Medic08 (Sep 15, 2005)

StrikeForce said:


> As a first year archery hunter in PA, any tips on what to scout for to capitalize on the late archery season? We thought we had everything patterned well for this season and we did until mid-october when they disappeared. Planning lots of doe hunting here in 5C so maybe that will give some hints, but I welcome any suggestions.
> 
> Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


After the rut dies down they will be back on the food. Look for Oaks that had a good crop or any place that has any corn left standing.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

25ft-up said:


> Congrats to all you Pa hunters. Whether the deer cooperated for you or not, you all deserve a congrats for being hunters, doing the best you can do to be successful, and enjoying every minute of it. See you again next year, and good luck with the rest of your seasons.


Hey Twenty Five, was the buck you posted in here a PA or NJ buck?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Anyone seeing any rut related movement still? My camera revealed one buck (small) in the last week on a trail that gets heavy use. Not seeing much around here. Does in the yard but no bucks around chasing .


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Saw 2 small bucks on my way home from work around midnight dogging does. Going to hang a stand at a new location in a few minutes where a few sizeable bucks have been seen. Small property where I hope the deer are pushed when the orange army hits the woods. Placing a camera there too, we shall see.......


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

heating up a little better in 2g but not full bore rut yet.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

Got this guy on the last day of the season (monday) at 4:00pm.


----------



## marshdog (Sep 3, 2004)

Sweet. A true last minute buck! Congrats.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Havent been over here to read the posts for a while. Congrats to everyone! Our season wrapped up quite nicely. I shot a 16" wide 7 point on the 3rd and my son got his first buck! ! A 5 point on the 6th! Story and pics later.


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

Saw a nice 10 locked down with a doe today in 4b and my fiance saw a decent 8 poking around some does on her jog yesterday in 5A. Wish we could hunt this week....


----------



## marshdog (Sep 3, 2004)

kylehey said:


> Saw a nice 10 locked down with a doe today in 4b and my fiance saw a decent 8 poking around some does on her jog yesterday in 5A. Wish we could hunt this week....


Must not be near my cabin in 4b because there are no deer within 10 square miles of the place.


----------



## jays375 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have no complaints this year.Best season since 09.Things are getting somewhat back to normal.Saw a lot of deer,including some decent bucks.Never saw the big ones I was after.Other hunters did but no shots.Might even get out for the second season.


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

marshdog said:


> Must not be near my cabin in 4b because there are no deer within 10 square miles of the place.


We dont normally see bucks like that in 4b ftr


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, it wasn't a bow kill and its not a trophy buck, but after the season I had, I'll take it as my first deer ever. Missed a nice 8 point that suprised me as I was gutting her but that is just how things have been going. WMU 5C. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Passed on 7 buck, and 12 doe today.....Zone 2B


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Beans weren't u hunting with a 30-06? Thought gun hunters were brown and its down? There goes that theory. Best of luck the rest of the week


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

Arrrrrgggggg. Missed a buck today. My unlucky streak continues


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

jacobh said:


> Beans weren't u hunting with a 30-06? Thought gun hunters were brown and its down? There goes that theory. Best of luck the rest of the week


  Yes I was, Remington 700 BDL Custom Deluxe....shooting Nosler Ballistic tip handloads ...largest buck I saw today was about 120". I've been chasing 2 giants, not giving up yet  There's also a 140" 9 pt. I'll plug, if I get the chance.....if not, heading back to Ohio.

Good luck to you too, may the hunting Gods bless you with gifts


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

YZEATER said:


> Arrrrrgggggg. Missed a buck today. My unlucky streak continues


Stinks, get back out there....snow in the morning


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

We had snow this morning. Wont be back out till friday now.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

YZEATER said:


> We had snow this morning. Wont be back out till friday now.


I'm only a few miles from you, our snow had melted by daylight....Good luck on Friday, I'll kill em while you're gone


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

We mostly hunt near kittanning. I live near the mills mall and only hunt here a little bit.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

YZEATER said:


> We mostly hunt near kittanning. I live near the mills mall and only hunt here a little bit.


Aaahhh, yea the snow melted down this way. The wife goes to the Mills twice a week 

The big deer are down close to home my friend


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

I like using rifles. And bigger woods.


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone hunting near Punx? will be heading there thursday for first time....


----------



## Delawareriver (Oct 6, 2012)

StrikeForce said:


> Well, it wasn't a bow kill and its not a trophy buck, but after the season I had, I'll take it as my first deer ever. Missed a nice 8 point that suprised me as I was gutting her but that is just how things have been going. WMU 5C.
> 
> Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


Congrats, hope you got share your first kill with someone special. Always will remember my father coaching me to my first doe.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schlep1967 (Feb 2, 2005)

Had a good day in 5B yesterday. Of course since I got a 7 point in archery season, the first deer that walks up at 7AM is a nice 8 point. He had 2 smaller bucks with him. Around 9:30 I moved to my lower stand and saw 20 turkeys come into the woods (you know, the ones we don't have enough of in this area so we can't hunt them in the fall). About 12:00 I worked my way back up to the upper stand. Guess where the turkeys were by that time. So I slowly followed them up the hill till they crested the top then climbed up into the stand. 15 minutes later I see 2 deer running my way. The second one looked bigger bodied so I focused on it. One single 8 inch spike, should have stayed on the first one but she never stopped. Of course the spike did at 25 yards. The doe stopped right in front of the lower stand that I just left. Spike chases her back the way they came. Around 2:30 I noticed the wifes cousin's car parked down yonder so I know he is right across the power line from me. Time to move back to the lower stand. No more than get into the stand that faces up hill right into the afternoon sun and I am hearing something moving up the hill. Can't see a thing due to the sun. Finally the sun goes behind some trees and I see the turkeys are working their way back down the hill. They come down past me and all of a sudden they decide to act like squirrels. 20 turkeys chasing each other around in circles clucking and yelping. All of a sudden I see a deer right on the other side of them. As I reach for the rifle I see ...... antlers. No gun needed. Nice tall and wide 4 point. Walks through the turkeys and right toward me. He turns to his right and picks up the scent of the doe that ran through earlier and up the hill out of sight he goes. Half an hour later I see a deer coming, yep it is the 4 point. Comes down the hill diagonally in front of me and lays down 40 yards away with nothing between us. Stuck unable to move for 40 minutes until he decides to get up and move on. Like I said, a good day in the woods.


----------



## Jasmf24 (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't get to go out yesterday, and won't be able to until Friday. How was the hunter turn out this year?... from those of you who went out. I live in 2B so I don't hear may shots anyway, but friends in other areas said they didn't hear much either. Just curious.


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

I tagged out on a decent 7 in archery so I went in a double set with my dad. I was planning on filming him but that didn't work out. He shot a very nice 8 (with several other deer) for our area 1 minute into legal shooting light, too dark for the camera. It was a very fun hunt and we saw about 8 more deer while we were messing around with his deer on the ground. I believe most of these deer where pushed. Total of about a dozen deer or more and a nice buck! A very good few hours in 4B! We think his buck was 3.5 years old. A note- his tarsal glands were still black and smelly, while he wasn't chasing the does he was with in an early november rutty way, he was certainly not letting the one get out of his sight. fyi.


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

kylehey said:


> I tagged out on a decent 7 in archery so I went in a double set with my dad. I was planning on filming him but that didn't work out. He shot a very nice 8 (with several other deer) for our area 1 minute into legal shooting light, too dark for the camera. It was a very fun hunt and we saw about 8 more deer while we were messing around with his deer on the ground. I believe most of these deer where pushed. Total of about a dozen deer or more and a nice buck! A very good few hours in 4B! We think his buck was 3.5 years old. A note- his tarsal glands were still black and smelly, while he wasn't chasing the does he was with in an early november rutty way, he was certainly not letting the one get out of his sight. fyi.


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

Jasmf24 said:


> I didn't get to go out yesterday, and won't be able to until Friday. How was the hunter turn out this year?... from those of you who went out. I live in 2B so I don't hear may shots anyway, but friends in other areas said they didn't hear much either. Just curious.


Well, Monday morning in my area of 5C, it took 3 minutes after legal light for the first shot. Then until 11AM sounded like a shooting range. Been pretty quiet since. Haven't seen as many trucks parked along the road as usual. 

Red meat is not bad for you; green fuzzy meat is bad for you.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Very little shooting in 2b....bucks are running does everywhere here, I listened to them in 3 locations on my property last night....the 2nd rut is about to kick in.


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

5B kill Thursday evening


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

cant wait to take my 270 for a walk in the morning with my dad


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

been some nice ones taken in elk county so far good luck guys back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Up in 3C, first day of anterless here. Blam, blam, blam......blam. Bang, bang. Pow, pow, pow. My lazy neighbor is in his ground blind; another absent neighbors porch hidden behind a blue tarp, with the truck idling nearby, a ciggy every 10 minutes. He used to shoot from his porch onto my property until we built our place here. He did put on a "drive" a little while ago, drove his truck through the thicket and then returned to his perch. Man what fun.
I sat with my bow yesterday here, decided to sit this morning out and have a few laughs.


----------



## short22 (Mar 26, 2006)

Got this one opening day in Potter County. He was chasing does and grunting every step of the way. 
Sent from my Hand.


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

What part of potter? I usually hunt 2G,unable to go this year due to injury.


----------



## short22 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a camp near Sizerville State Park. We hunt around the Cameron/Potter County line. 

Sent from my Hand.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

My Potter County doe from the opening Monday.


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice buck hilltopper.


----------



## Bax20ter (Aug 28, 2008)

Got this buck November 9th @ 814 in Butler County. Rut was heated the last week, hunted Mon-Fri morning and evening and was fortunate enough to connect on this nice 10 point Friday morning. Shot from the ground @ 40 yds open field. Hoyt Maxxis 31 Gold Tip Expeditions Muzzy Mx3


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Good job, congrats


----------



## Diamond IceMan (Sep 13, 2010)

PA 10 ive been chasing since the start of the season, finally got him december 6th


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Just had to take this guy when he presented a broadside shot at 20 yards in Malvern, PA on November 7th...

Joe


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrats everyone!

I didn't do any good with the bow but I did do a number with the muzzleloader this year  Ended up with three doe & a small 8pt. I would have passed on him but he was hit back in the rear so I took him out. I really wanted to save that tag for flintlock but I'll just carry the flinty over in OH muzzy season :wink:


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone have any late season success?


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

kylehey said:


> Anyone have any late season success?


Seen a pile of deer just no antlers, their starting to drop them I'm afraid. Multiple half rack pics


----------



## Mdhuff1 (Nov 16, 2009)

My pa eight point shot last Thursday of the archery season


----------



## Mdhuff1 (Nov 16, 2009)

My buddies first bow kill last Tuesday of the pa season


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

I got a 7 point with the muzzloader the friday after Xmas.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Let a 7pt walk by this afternoon. Worst late season sit so far as far as deer numbers go. Saw 3 foxes and the usual load of squirrels.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Sat Saturday afternoon saw 1 doe fawn lucky to go 40#. The save a buck kill a doe is doing wonders for our herd....


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I went up to a friends land in 1B yesterday afternoon to try and get a chance at a big buck I had jumped back the middle of December when I was up there checking my camera and moving my stand. I sat from 3:30PM to 5:30PM and saw 2 doe and 2 fawns. It was nice just to get out and to see some deer.


----------



## WadeRolandJames (Aug 26, 2012)

Mdhuff1 said:


> My buddies first bow kill last Tuesday of the pa season


HAHAHA Mike Peruso..... I work with him


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

Can't believe it's over. Oh well, only 8 1/2 months to go:set1_violent002:


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Still have special regs areas till 26th


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

jacobh said:


> Sat Saturday afternoon saw 1 doe fawn lucky to go 40#. The save a buck kill a doe is doing wonders for our herd....


I've hunted late season 12 days...12 out of 19 days morning and evening different location according to trail pics and wind...from 2.5 weeks of pics I got 22 photos. These were just trails. Sad thing is on a cam over bait I got 27 pics in the same amt out time. 27 pics over corn and beets in mid winter. The herds in west pa have gone to next to nothing. The management program has failed entirely imo and only way to bring is back is stop all hunting for a few years then then adapt different regs. I really dont care if they cut early archery to 2-3 weeks, as long as rifle is cut down 50% as well ill be satisfied. But what makes me important? Im just a lifelong hunter that enjoys quality deer herds. I just dont see them like I used to. Not to say im anti rifle, but those 2 weeks make a heck of dent in the population. I guess us hunters gotta find a way to get more $ then insurance co's and maybe our voice will be heard


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Diamond IceMan said:


> PA 10 ive been chasing since the start of the season, finally got him december 6th
> View attachment 1542738
> View attachment 1542739


Great buck! Look at them tines!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Agree completely. Hey the AR guys are happy. A couple good bucks running around and no does left to breed. Way to go fellas pretty soon we all will be chasing the last deer in Pa together. Between Pa deer program and private property being nearly impossible to get permission on we are screwed. At least with baiting u could pull some of the deer off private property now forget it. I hunt near gamelands and they so ever nicely kept all their corn up til the season was over to try to keep the deer on public land. Must have worked I didnt see a whole lot






tony21 said:


> I've hunted late season 12 days...12 out of 19 days morning and evening different location according to trail pics and wind...from 2.5 weeks of pics I got 22 photos. These were just trails. Sad thing is on a cam over bait I got 27 pics in the same amt out time. 27 pics over corn and beets in mid winter. The herds in west pa have gone to next to nothing. The management program has failed entirely imo and only way to bring is back is stop all hunting for a few years then then adapt different regs. I really dont care if they cut early archery to 2-3 weeks, as long as rifle is cut down 50% as well ill be satisfied. But what makes me important? Im just a lifelong hunter that enjoys quality deer herds. I just dont see them like I used to. Not to say im anti rifle, but those 2 weeks make a heck of dent in the population. I guess us hunters gotta find a way to get more $ then insurance co's and maybe our voice will be heard


----------



## bubba11 (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone have any Iowa Preference Points?


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

bubba1 said:


> Anyone have any Iowa Preference Points?


I have 2, getting my 3rd this year and hunting in 2014....I hope


----------

